# Google/LG NEXUS 5 Owners Club (work in progress)



## LA_Kings_Fan

*OWNERS CLUB*

This club is for everyone who owns a Nexus 5 and for people who are interested in the Nexus 5. 'Fruit Phone' trolls are not welcome.











*The Nexus 5 is Google's latest member of the Nexus family, created in collaboration with LG.*

*As with all previous Nexus devices, the Nexus 5 runs on a clean version of Android, in this case Android 4.4 KitKat.*

*The Nexus 5 is powered by a powerful Qualcomm Snapdragon 2.3GHz quad-core processor, 2GB of RAM and an Adreno 330 GPU.*

*The 4.95" True HD IPS Plus display has a resolution of 1080 x 1920, with a pixel density of 445 ppi.*

*Other features include an 8MP camera, LTE connectivity and a 2300mAh battery w/ Wireless charging**.*

*Storage comes in at either 16GB or 32GB, Phone comes in either Black or White. *



*http://www.google.com/nexus/5/*

==========================

https://play.google.com/store/devices/details/Nexus_5_16GB_Black?id=nexus_5_black_16gb

https://play.google.com/store/devices/details/Nexus_5_16GB_White?id=nexus_5_white_16gb

https://play.google.com/store/devices/details/Nexus_5_32GB_Black?id=nexus_5_black_32gb

https://play.google.com/store/devices/details/Nexus_5_32GB_White?id=nexus_5_white_32gb

https://www.facebook.com/TheGoogleNexus5?hc_location=stream

*GOOGLE NEXUS ONLINE HELP SUPPORT*

https://support.google.com/nexus/#topic=3415518

==========================



( *Learn more about Android 4.4 Kit Kat *)

*http://www.android.com/versions/kit-kat-4-4/*

( *Android 4.4 Kit Kat Quick Start Guide .PDF *)

*https://static.googleusercontent.com/media/www.google.com/en/us/help/hc/images/android/android_ug_42/Android-Quick-Start-Guide.pdf*

==========================

*Google Nexus 5 setup and user guide*

http://www.geeksquad.co.uk/articles/nexus-5-set-up-and-user-guide

==========================



*http://forum.xda-developers.com/google-nexus-5*

(Maybe the *BEST* site on the Web for INFO and MODIFICATIONS)

==========================

*NEXUS 5 REVIEWS*



Spoiler: NEXUS 5 REVIEWS - Click to open (Warning: Spoiler!)



*REVIEWS*

 http://www.phonearena.com/phones/Google-Nexus-5_id8148 (*9.5 Rated*)

http://www.phonearena.com/reviews/Google-Nexus-5-Review_id3479






 http://www.phonedog.com/products/lg-google-nexus-5-black/





 




 http://www.engadget.com/2013/11/05/nexus-5-review/ (*best phone $350 can buy*)






 http://www.gizmag.com/nexus-5-review-specs-android-kitkat-google-lg/29721/

 http://gizmodo.com/nexus-5-review-the-best-is-still-the-best-especially-1458003288

 http://bgr.com/2013/11/06/google-nexus-5-review/

 http://www.wired.com/reviews/2013/11/google-nexus-5/

 http://www.anandtech.com/show/7517/google-nexus-5-review

(*8* pages Long and one of the more Detailed reviews out there)

 http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/11/nexus-5-review-flagship-hardware-for-half-the-price/

 http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/4/5062724/google-nexus-5-review






 http://www.androidcentral.com/nexus-5-review






 http://www.androidauthority.com/nexus-5-review-316474/






 http://www.droid-life.com/category/reviews/phones/





 




 http://reviews.cnet.co.uk/mobile-phones/google-nexus-5-review-50012670/









==========================



*LINK* = http://reviews.cnet.co.uk/mobile-phones-and-apps/25-tips-for-the-google-nexus-5-50012758/

==========================

*Nexus 5 Battery Saving Tips,* Thanks to *Anth0789* ;



Spoiler: NEXUS 5 Battery Saving Tips: > Click Drop Down Spoiler! <



*1). *It is highly recommend to disable these apps if you are not using them, they drain your battery life.


Google Earth
Email
Play Books
Play Games
Play Magazines
Play Movies
Play Music
Google+
News & Weather
Wallet

*2).* Do not use factory auto brightness, it is too aggressive on the Nexus 5. Install Lux and and let it handle the auto brightness. Link inside dark, medium and bright points and finally link a max brightess outside. This will greatly help battery life. Set brightness so it's comfortable, but not overly bright. This alone should net you an extra hour of screen on time if done correctly. I'm not saying dim, I have my screen nice and bright, just not as bright as the factory settings.

*3).* Fix the horrible factory Wi-Fi settings. Go into Wi-Fi, settings, advanced. Turn off Network Notification, turn off scanning Always available (this doesn't mean no Wi-Fi, it means it stops the phone scanning for Wi-Fi when the Wi-Fi is off, it's insane there is actually such a feature, un-check avoid poor connections, finally turn on Wi-Fi optimization.

*4).* Location reporting has to go. Go to your app draw, Google settings, location settings. Turn off location reporting and location history. This means you will lose Google Now. I personally couldn't really care, but many will. This does have a rather large effect on battery life, especially if you are out and about and moving through bad coverage and GPS areas.

*5).* You need to know what you have running on your phone, every app you install could be the one that stops your phone working as long as you need it. Many apps background sync without you actually needing it, or even realizing it. It's your phone, you need to run it. You cannot run Facebook, Twitter and 100 email accounts syncing all day and expect amazing battery life. You simply must be realistic. Only sync the email you have to sync. Open every app on your phone, one by one, if it has background sync, disable it if you don't need it. Apps like Pulse, Flipboard will background sync. Why on Earth you'd need them to load stories when you're not using the app I don't know. Even Google's own News and Weather app background sync's. Turn it all off. Additionally, I un-check Google Currents in Google account sync settings. It takes approx 5 seconds to load the data on nearly any app with modern phones with a single swipe or button press. These changes will drastically benefit you're battery life.



==========================

*Basic guide on how to ROOT your Nexus 5*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2507211

*Warning*: As with any rooting procedure, this comes with its risks.

It's unlikely to happen, but it can damage your device and invalidates your warranty.


Download this http://download.chainfire.eu/363/CF-Root/CF-Auto-Root/CF-Auto-Root-hammerhead-hammerhead-nexus5.zip 
Once downloaded, extract the file and save it to your computer's desktop (or any other familiar folder/file).
Power down your Nexus 5.
Boot your device in bootloader/fastboot mode by holding down a volume button and the power button to turn it on.
Connect your device to your computer.
Go to the folder where you placed the .zip file, then run the appropriate program. For Windows, that's the "root-windows.bat". For Mac OS X it's "chmod +x root-mac.sh" then run "root-mac.sh". For Linux people it's "chmod +x root-linux.sh" then run "root-linux.sh".

Once you've gone through those steps, you should see the program doing its thing, and you'll se a red Android on your phone's screen.

That signals you're done, and your Nexus 5 is rooted.



==========================

*NEXUS 5 - Owners list* (Click to Edit YOUR Listing = https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0As1RfW5F3Ne1dElvcGIzekR3RlhIb0R3Y0hzUGlsVGc&usp=drive_web#gid=1)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0As1RfW5F3Ne1dElvcGIzekR3RlhIb0R3Y0hzUGlsVGc&output=html&widget=true

*To Join Owners Club, simply click on link below, then complete and submit the form:* (Work in Progress)

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1JqZKMM1k7xYubJ8TAM_0LF2WPIkHL9xZ7eECEcR2O28/viewform#start=invite





*SIGNATURE LINK* = Google/LG NEXUS 5 Owners Club

(Copy & Paste above link into your SIG LINE







)


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*RECENT or UPCOMING ... NEXUS 5 / LG / GOOGLE - ANDROID UPDATES !*

*Android 4.4.1 for Nexus 5 rolling out Dec/6/13, features improved camera*

http://www.tmonews.com/2013/12/android-4-4-1-for-nexus-5-rolling-out-today-features-improved-camera/

& https://plus.google.com/u/0/+Nexus/posts/YW8sTPpVN8W



Just a short while ago the official Nexus Google+ page posted an update stating that the next incremental update to Android 4.4 would be rolling out at some point today. In fact, some of you may have already noticed the update arrive. With the update comes a handful of camera updates which should improve your image quality:

• HDR+ lets you to take great shots in challenging environments, say where there's a large contrast of bright and dark portions of the scene and also in low light situations. When you press the shutter button, instead of taking just one picture, we take a burst of shots in about 1/3 of a second, and apply computational photography to intelligently fuse images together.

• All of this gets a boost with an update to Android 4.4.1 rolling out today to Nexus 5. *It improves the camera with faster focusing, especially in low light, faster white balancing, for truer colors, the ability to pinch-zoom the viewfinder in HDR+ mode and less shutter lag.*

===================================

*Nexus OTA updates to Android 4.4.2 are pushing out now*

*KOT49H brings Android 4.4.2 mere days after 4.4.1 hit*



Yet another small OTA update is headed to your Nexus 5, this time it's Android 4.4.2. The unofficial change log reads the same as the last one, which was Android 4.4.1 and lasted a whopping four days. According to the official Sprint forums, the original 4.4.1 had some issues, and was pulled and today's update was issued instead.

If you side loaded the last update (KOT49E) there is a small patch ready for you. You can side load it via the download link here using the same methods. We'll add more as they become available ...


Download the KOT49E to KOT49H update direct from Google for the Nexus 5
Download the KOT49E to KOT49H update direct from Google for the Nexus 4
Download the KOT49E to KOT49H update direct from Google for the Nexus 7 (2013) Wifi
Download the KOT49E to KOT49H update direct from Google for the Nexus 10
Download the KRT16S to KOT49H update direct from Google for the Nexus 7 (2013) Wifi. Note that this is the full OTA from 4.4 to 4.4.2
Download the KRT16S to KOT49H update direct from Google for the Nexus 7 (2013) LTE. Note that this is the full OTA from 4.4 to 4.4.2
Download the KRT16S to KOT49H update direct from Google for the Nexus 7 (2012). Note that this is the full OTA from 4.4 to 4.4.2

If you didn't fool with any side loading or didn't get the 4.4.1 OTA, you have a 54MB OTA coming that takes you from 4.4 to 4.4.2.

We're looking for more download links as I type this out.

Confused yet? Don't be. The forums are filled with folks discussing and ready to help

http://www.androidcentral.com/nexus-ota-updates-android-422-are-pushing-out-now

===================================

COMING SOON ... the *RED* *NEXUS 5* on the Google Play Store 

http://androidandme.com/2014/01/news/red-nexus-5-leaks-again-this-time-in-press-image-form/

If you spot the update on your device, be sure to let us know.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

I'm in ...


----------



## sherlock

Glad to be in, my 32 GB Black ordered on launched day and used since 11/5/2013



Running Nova Prime 2.3 beta 3 launcher, if interested and have Nova Prime already, get it here :

Battery life, I mostly just listen to music and take photos, only lightly broswe the web so not much screen time.


----------



## ihatelolcats

I'll join the club. posting from my nexus 5


----------



## WaXmAn

Joining the club as well, always have had the nexus line of phones and this being the first with LTE on AT&T it's AWESOME


----------



## krz94

i'm in. I've only been using mine for 2 days now but I really like the phone so far









first owners club i've joined btw I believe.



cheers

EDIT: btw, I have the white, 32 gb version







not rooted yet but I might soon. I don't really see a need for it yet since development is still young. also, I don't like that nova is missing some of the kitkat features so i'm still using the stock launcher which is not too terrible.


----------



## Exostenza

I have mine on order and I'll apparently get it around the 3rd of December.

Black, 32GB


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

I think I got the *Google Doc forms* working now too







...

*give it a go
*
Let me know if you guys can think of things I should add to the FRONT PAGE (first post), like ... reviews, links, accessories, updates, modifications, etc.

This is only my 2nd smart phone, and I'm still new to them (just over a year), so any help is appreciated !


----------



## ihatelolcats

my phone has a spot where the sticker was on the back. im hoping it will just rub off : /

for the op, you might want to link the xda page for nexus 5 as there is a ton of info there http://forum.xda-developers.com/google-nexus-5


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> for the op, you might want to link the xda page for nexus 5 as there is a ton of info there http://forum.xda-developers.com/google-nexus-5


was already up there right above the REVIEWS section, I bolded it and enlarged the font just now so hopefully it stands out a bit more ... yeah I've been trying to read there like crazy, but some of the stuff is over my head, I got a lot to learn about smart phones still


----------



## ihatelolcats

i know what you mean, i got my first smartphone a year ago and im constantly learning more (usually when i mess something up lol)


----------



## Frankzro

In... With video












Thats me, so take that pictures!


----------



## krz94

my carrier is Rogers btw. forgot to add that to my original post.


----------



## sherlock

I submitted an application form to fill in that my Carrier is AT&T and my ROM/Kernel are all stock atm. You might also want to add a Launcher section for people using custom launchers.


----------



## Stevo

I'm enjoying this new phone. Still waiting on a case to come in from amazon.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Had this phone a little over a week now and I love it, coming from an iPhone 4S its so much better








Already got a spigen case off Amazon for it, just waiting for something to come out so I can clip the phone on to the fan vents in the car.
I also have mine rooted, too, got some pretty cool apps!


----------



## Koehler

If you're looking to buy a phone outright, then you can't beat the Nexus 5 in terms of features and price.


----------



## trendy

The wife and I just got ours from T-Mobile. They marked it up, but you can't beat their pricing terms if $350 is a bit hard on your budget (two kids kind if kill mine lol).

Anyways, like usual, I'm using it stock until I feel the need to root. So far it's buttery smooth.

Had anyone given ART a go yet?


----------



## sWaY20

Just got mine from t mobile also, didn't feel like waiting for Google and 16gb is all I need. Coming from the nexus 4, I really like the 5. I do miss the curved glass on the sides of the nexus 4 a lot, it flows better imo. For the price though this phone is def worth it.

tappin from my neXus 5


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Just got mine from t mobile also, didn't feel like waiting for Google and 16gb is all I need. Coming from the nexus 4, I really like the 5. I do miss the curved glass on the sides of the nexus 4 a lot, it flows better imo. For the price though this phone is def worth it.
> 
> tappin from my neXus 5


i think the same about the feel of the phone, i liked the 4 better in that regard, but the battery life alone makes it a worthy upgrade. not sure if its android 4.4 improvements or what but it seems like my battery lasts forever

i tried ART and its works fine. there are some apps not compatible but none i use


----------



## trendy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i think the same about the feel of the phone, i liked the 4 better in that regard, but the battery life alone makes it a worthy upgrade. not sure if its android 4.4 improvements or what but it seems like my battery lasts forever
> 
> i tried ART and its works fine. there are some apps not compatible but none i use


I primarily upgraded because my old phone was fried on battery life. I could maybe get 4 hours out of it. Do this phone lasting 20+ hours on a charge is awesome.

I enabled ART last night and so far it's been good. I heard it's should save on battery life, but I did notice apps take forever to install.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trendy*
> 
> I primarily upgraded because my old phone was fried on battery life. I could maybe get 4 hours out of it. Do this phone lasting 20+ hours on a charge is awesome.
> 
> I enabled ART last night and so far it's been good. I heard it's should save on battery life, but I did notice apps take forever to install.


ART is still experiemental and your usage experience will differ depend on your usage style/apps used etc. I have heard people gaining/losing battery life on ART so don't count on it.

Basically this phone have great battery life if you keep screen brightness/on-time in check, its low-power/idle state power efficiency is excellent and the new DSP tunneling feature in 4.4 increases its audio playback battery life.

My phone from yesterday, some audio playback and limited screen usage(mostly I just glance emails & web broswe while waiting in line at lunch).


BTW, I think we need a club Sig, this is a generic one I think would do for now until the OP come up with something better:

Sig Link:
*Google/LG NEXUS 5 Owners Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][SIZE=3][B][I][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1443306/google-lg-nexus-5-owners-club-work-in-progress]Google/LG NEXUS 5 Owners Club[/URL][/I][/B][/SIZE][/CENTER]


----------



## trendy

I'm well aware the screen is the biggest battery killer. I'm currently at 91% with 2 hours of use and the screen on 32 minutes. (Most of that had been sitting here at my doctor's office)

All in all, the battery is great though!


----------



## ez12a

this phone is a huge improvement in every aspect over my VZW Galaxy Nexus..even the battery (but then again the battery in my gnex is pushing 2 years lol). Love this phone!

I dont know if it has been posted already but the Nokia DT900 charging plate works great with this. It doesnt have magnets like the Nexus branded one but it does have 3 charging coils inside so you dont really have to think about placement on the charger. It also works through my Neo Hybrid case!

Get it from AT&T for $24.50 + tax!
http://www.att.com/shop/wireless/accessories/chargers/sku6290260.html#fbid=HGUzXvNLfgZ

I also have a generic QI charger that you see a lot, it's called the Lenway on amazon. It only has one coil inside so you have to make sure you center it just right. It still works, and works well, but it doesnt present the entire surface as a charging surface.


----------



## Zarthux

Just got mine last night! Switched from my super old Samsung Continuum (~Galaxy S) on Verizon to 32GB Nexus 5 on T-Mobile! Signed up for the prepaid $30 plan that has 100 minutes, unlimited texting, and 5GB of 4G/LTE Data (before throttle). Have not had a lot of time to play with it, but am loving it so far!

Any recommendations on a Launcher? I've been checking out XDA but couldn't make up my mind.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zarthux*
> 
> Just got mine last night! Switched from my super old Samsung Continuum (~Galaxy S) on Verizon to 32GB Nexus 5 on T-Mobile! Signed up for the prepaid $30 plan that has 100 minutes, unlimited texting, and 5GB of 4G/LTE Data (before throttle). Have not had a lot of time to play with it, but am loving it so far!
> 
> Any recommendations on a Launcher? I've been checking out XDA but couldn't make up my mind.


I am running Nova Launcher, but Apex Launcher is pretty good too. Only their beta versions currently support transparent notification bar and other 4.4 visual features.

Nova Launcher beta & how to join

Apex Launcher beta & how to join

My homescreen with Nova 2.3 beta3, running flawlessly since installed on the 15th


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Got the notice mine *SHIPPED* (a week ahead of schedule) so I should be getting it Saturday

















*
Zarthux*, what City are you ? I'm on the same plan, T-Mo $30 Prepaid ... I'm in the High Desert / Los Angeles area. Saw you're in California also ...
I'd be interested to see what kind of 4G LTE coverage and speed you get ... with my current Samsung Galaxy Exhibit 2 4G I don't get LTE (phone doesn't support it) but the HSPA 3G (4G) coverage seems to be OK when traveling major highways and cities around the Los Angeles, San Bernardino, Santa Clarita, Palmdale and Victorville areas. There are pockets of limited edge only coverage but not too bad for $30.
Certainly not enough to get me to switch back to $100+ per month Verizon service


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Got the notice mine *SHIPPED* (a week ahead of schedule) so I should be getting it Saturday


Congrats, Google do seem to give conservative ship time estimates then surprise you with an early actual ship date. Mine was originally marked to leave the warehouse on the 15th, It was shipped on the 1st and I got it on the 3rd.


----------



## muels7

Loving my Nexus 5. Should be getting the official bumper case and the charging pad on Monday!


----------



## Zarthux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> *
> Zarthux*, what City are you ? I'm on the same plan, T-Mo $30 Prepaid ... I'm in the High Desert / Los Angeles area. Saw you're in California also ...
> I'd be interested to see what kind of 4G LTE coverage and speed you get ... with my current Samsung Galaxy Exhibit 2 4G I don't get LTE (phone doesn't support it) but the HSPA 3G (4G) coverage seems to be OK when traveling major highways and cities around the Los Angeles, San Bernardino, Santa Clarita, Palmdale and Victorville areas. There are pockets of limited edge only coverage but not too bad for $30.
> Certainly not enough to get me to switch back to $100+ per month Verizon service


Currently up in the Bay Area (Palo Alto). Have only had the ability to check coverage at home and work. I've had LTE coverage in both places, but Voice coverage seems to be low at 1-2 bars. Those amount of bars may be from being inside, I've heard that T-Mobile does not have the greatest "building penetration." Do not entirely know the merit behind those statements.

I will be down in Southern California for a little bit next week for Thanksgiving (visiting Thousand Oaks and Santa Clarita areas). Let me know how your Southern California coverage is, but I am currently satisfied with my data coverage and speed up here!


----------



## ez12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zarthux*
> 
> Currently up in the Bay Area (Palo Alto). Have only had the ability to check coverage at home and work. I've had LTE coverage in both places, but Voice coverage seems to be low at 1-2 bars. Those amount of bars may be from being inside, I've heard that T-Mobile does not have the greatest "building penetration." Do not entirely know the merit behind those statements.
> 
> I will be down in Southern California for a little bit next week for Thanksgiving (visiting Thousand Oaks and Santa Clarita areas). Let me know how your Southern California coverage is, but I am currently satisfied with my data coverage and speed up here!


socal coverage here in orange county rivals Verizon Wireless (coming from a vzw gnex) it seems. In some areas I can get 20mbit down. Its not too bad. My condo where i would have borderline no service with VZW. With T Mobile i get 1-2 bars, enough to make a call and send texts. Certainly better than i had expected.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ez12a*
> 
> socal coverage here in orange county rivals Verizon Wireless .... Certainly better than i had expected.


While the generally excepted convention is that Verizon's Coverage and Service is the BEST in the industry, I concur with your statement, I often had spotty coverage, low bars and dropped calls with my old Verizon dumb phone, an old Motorola V3M RAZOR (at the time I was living in the Sunland/Tujunga Foothills off the 210 Fwy, pretty much the Pasadena/Glendale/Burbank area) and was paying $70 a month for it.

When time came to upgrade phones (smart phone) but also try and save money (pre-paid plans) ... no way was I going to pay $100+ per month to Verizon for smartphone service, so I decided to give T-Mobile a shot, and I have to admit too, it's better than expected.









While living in Apple Valley/Victorville area now, I still own the home down in Sunland/Tujunga and rent it out, so I travel back and forth often, and I Find the Phone Reception (Bars) on T-Mobile to be equal to or better than I was getting with Verizon and can't really say I've had a dropped call yet. The previous smart phone I got wasn't the best (it was only $175 and $50 of that was offset by a T-Mo Refill card that came with it), a Samsung Galaxy Exhibit II 4G and it didn't get the LTE service ... but the HSPA+ (4G) coverage wasn't too bad, albiet not great either, but it wasn't too big an issue as I'm not a SMART PHONE Junkie as yet, and the majority of the time I would be connected I could use WiFi services somewhere, which was great.

Anyways, long story short, yeah T-Mobiles $30/mo Pre-Paid ( 100 min Talk / Unlimited Text / 5 GB of 4G LTE ) is a great value of a plan, and coupled with a great value of a phone like this NEXUS 5 I hope I got a winning combo that I don't have to worry about for a few more years. Now the only thing I need to do is better figure out that Google Talk deal so I can make free phone calls using it and not push up against that 100 min. limite each month.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Received my Nexus 5 on Tuesday, such an improvement over my Evo 3D on Virgin Mobile, especially since Sprint's network is barely existent in my area. Running the N5 on AT&T's network via Straight Talk, it is amazing to have data that actually works when you need it.







I would use T-Mobile, but their network basically doesn't exist in my area either.


----------



## sherlock

I envy those you with good T-mobile coverage, I live in a small Indiana town & 40 mile+ for any major cities/ T-mobile coverage beyond 2G







. Stuck on a $60 per month ATT prepaid plan instead.


----------



## Frankzro

You guys are talking about huge improvements? Try coming off an Android 2.2/2.3 Photon 4G on Sprint. The battery on That phone was gone... And I mean after charging it with the brightness completely off the phone lasted only 1-2 hours of usage per and that was with lite usage. Then getting off of Sprints slow ass data speeds is even better... 2 years of 56k-like speeds. T-Mobile has really improved over the years.


----------



## Frankzro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> While the generally excepted convention is that Verizon's Coverage and Service is the BEST in the industry, I concur with your statement, I often had spotty coverage, low bars and dropped calls with my old Verizon dumb phone, an old Motorola V3M RAZOR (at the time I was living in the Sunland/Tujunga Foothills off the 210 Fwy, pretty much the Pasadena/Glendale/Burbank area) and was paying $70 a month for it.
> 
> When time came to upgrade phones (smart phone) but also try and save money (pre-paid plans) ... no way was I going to pay $100+ per month to Verizon for smartphone service, so I decided to give T-Mobile a shot, and I have to admit too, it's better than expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While living in Apple Valley/Victorville area now, I still own the home down in Sunland/Tujunga and rent it out, so I travel back and forth often, and I Find the Phone Reception (Bars) on T-Mobile to be equal to or better than I was getting with Verizon and can't really say I've had a dropped call yet. The previous smart phone I got wasn't the best (it was only $175 and $50 of that was offset by a T-Mo Refill card that came with it), a Samsung Galaxy Exhibit II 4G and it didn't get the LTE service ... but the HSPA+ (4G) coverage wasn't too bad, albiet not great either, but it wasn't too big an issue as I'm not a SMART PHONE Junkie as yet, and the majority of the time I would be connected I could use WiFi services somewhere, which was great.
> 
> Anyways, long story short, yeah T-Mobiles $30/mo Pre-Paid ( 100 min Talk / Unlimited Text / 5 GB of 4G LTE ) is a great value of a plan, and coupled with a great value of a phone like this NEXUS 5 I hope I got a winning combo that I don't have to worry about for a few more years. Now the only thing I need to do is better figure out that Google Talk deal so I can make free phone calls using it and not push up against that 100 min. limite each month.


I heard that T-Mobile killed off Internet phone calls somehow, like their network doesn't support it or something.


----------



## Anth0789

Just got my nexus 5 two days ago to upgrade from my Nexus 2 and its blazing fast!

Now just waiting for me new case ordered on eBay


----------



## ez12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankzro*
> 
> I heard that T-Mobile killed off Internet phone calls somehow, like their network doesn't support it or something.


they still have wifi calling available to them on phones sold through their stores.


----------



## Azefore

Just got mine in yesterday, didn't see shipment notification, was supposed to leave warehouse on the 26th so coming in a week early before finals/term papers start is awesome, thanks google









I have a 32gb white version on AT&T



Love it so far, went from an Galaxy S3 that I've deemed a lemon after trying to tweak it since last November to solve a wake lock/battery drain issue to no avail, which then 6 days ago, decided to have internal problems leading to "battery disconnected" upon any USB connection despite any software solutions I've tried, and contemplating some of the troll looking physical "fixes" (throw into sofa, drop from 2-3 feet).

Sent in for free repair, going to flip it or put away when back. Still have 12 months on the warranty so don't want to root it yet.

I haven't found anything to dislike aside from the google play serices eating up 47% of my battery while sitting in my car for 6 hours during work with no connections. Seems to be a current problem as of 1-4 days ago for a lot of users from articles so no worries.

Now just to wait for the Spigen glas.tr


----------



## sherlock

I got tired of scrolling to different homescreens, so I decided to go for folders and put all my primary apps on one homepage.

Doesn't look too bad with Nova launcher


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Got my phone ... but odd ? NO INSTRUCTION BOOKLET or QUICK START QUIDE of any kind ? Did they NOT come with anything ?
Did they run out ? Did I get a refurbished or returned unit that they previously took the Instruction Book/guide out of ???









oh plus ... my old phone had the standard size T-Mo SIM Card ... can I just go into a T-Mo Store and ask for a replacement Micro SIM card for the Nexus 5 ?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Got my phone ... but odd ? NO INSTRUCTION BOOKLET or QUICK START QUIDE of any kind ? Did they NOT come with anything ?
> Did they run out ? Did I get a refurbished or returned unit that they previously took the Instruction Book/guide out of ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh plus ... my old phone had the standard size T-Mo SIM Card ... can I just go into a T-Mo Store and ask for a replacement Micro SIM card for the Nexus 5 ?


They would at least offer to cut the card for you down to Micro SIM size, not sure if they would offer a replacement.

Mine came with quickstart guide and a instuction booklet on safety/warranty, plus a Sim tray tool.


----------



## Azefore

^ Same, I didn't get anything more than that. If you didn't get any of it I'd be more than suspicious LA_Kings_Fan.

Other than that it's just replace sim and press on really. Like Sherlock said you can bring it in and they'll probably cut it down for you. If not they can easily activate a new micro in house for you. I had to do it to use my Galaxy S3 since the sim from my iPhone wouldn't work despite being the correct size.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

OK ... that's the same stuff I got too ... I saw this pic I posted on the front page, and I guess thought there was going to be some sort of owners booklet / 'Quick start guide' ?



IF anyone is completely NEW to Smartphones and wants some help I at least found this and posted it on the front page, looks like a good Noob tutorial ...

*Google Nexus 5 setup and user guide*
http://www.geeksquad.co.uk/articles/nexus-5-set-up-and-user-guide


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> OK ... that's the same stuff I got too ... I saw this pic I posted on the front page, and I guess thought there was going to be some sort of owners booklet / 'Quick start guide' ?
> 
> 
> 
> IF anyone is completely NEW to Smartphones and wants some help I at least found this and posted it on the front page, looks like a good Noob tutorial ...
> 
> *Google Nexus 5 setup and user guide*
> http://www.geeksquad.co.uk/articles/nexus-5-set-up-and-user-guide


That might be a LG D821(the international Nexus 5) shown there, the charger(round top) is different than the one I got.

On Another note, I just got off contract today and saved $35 per month(from ATT on-contract to ATT GoPhone). Had to pay a hefty $265 ETF(signed contract in May) but it pays itself back in about 7 month and in the 10 month+ after that I save $365(might end up funding my next Nexus phone/tablet). Now I wonder why I was on a contract to begin with lol.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Finally up and running ... had to call T-Mobile Customer Service and Politely but Forcefully REQUEST a NEW SIM card that would fit the NEXUS 5, as the old SIM I had was standard sized.
Otherwise just going into a T-Mobile store to get one I read online that they will try to charge you $20 for a new SIM card, was told the same at first by CS Rep w/ T-Mobile until I said ...
"Ummm, HELL NO, I don't think you want me taking my service elsewhere over a SIM card do you ?" and they said go in to Store and have them call, we'll have a Free one on hold for you.









Anyways, BAM ! 4G LTE right there in store, with 29.45 Dwn / 15.06 Up / 41 Ping results







... closer to Home it's 31.34 Dwn / 16.21 Up / 36 Ping results







still nice, however SOME spots around town while driving, NO 4G LTE, but still decent T-Mobile 3G/4G HSPA+ with 11.96 Dwn / 5.44 Up / 46 Ping results.

HOW are you guys posting screen shots of your phones screen again ?









Hopefully the results get even better in time as T-Mobile Invests more $$ into 4G LTE and Expanding Coverage towers across the US. All in All can't complain for $30/month.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Finally up and running ... had to call T-Mobile Customer Service and Politely but Forcefully REQUEST a NEW SIM card that would fit the NEXUS 5, as the old SIM I had was standard sized.
> Otherwise just going into a T-Mobile store to get one I read online that they will try to charge you $20 for a new SIM card, was told the same at first by CS Rep w/ T-Mobile until I said ...
> "Ummm, HELL NO, I don't think you want me taking my service elsewhere over a SIM card do you ?" and they said go in to Store and have them call, we'll have a Free one on hold for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, BAM ! 4G LTE right there in store, with 29.45 Dwn / 15.06 Up / 41 Ping results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... closer to Home it's 31.34 Dwn / 16.21 Up / 36 Ping results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still nice, however SOME spots around town while driving, NO 4G LTE, but still decent T-Mobile 3G/4G HSPA+ with 11.96 Dwn / 5.44 Up / 46 Ping results.
> 
> HOW are you guys posting screen shots of your phones screen again ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the results get even better in time as T-Mobile Invests more $$ into 4G LTE and Expanding Coverage towers across the US. All in All can't complain for $30/month.


Screenshot on all android devices is taken by pressing power & volume donw buttons at the same time.

Congrats on getting your T-Mobile Sim set up and running.


----------



## Anth0789

Nexus 5 Support Battery Percentage:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2516913


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Nexus 5 Support Battery Percentage:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2516913


Praise the developer gods!


----------



## ihatelolcats

i like this one better
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2526039


----------



## DampMonkey

32gb black owner here. Just got done playing with Lightflow for a half an hour, getting all of my notifications and LED colors setup and tested. Its a shame they put such a beautiful led on the front of this phone but only use it to blink white. Thanks goodness for third party apps!


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i like this one better
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2526039


Those do look pretty nice, although I am probably going to unlock+root then use Gsam battery monitor instead(which have a battery % notification icon). It is a shame that Google removed the ability in KitKat for non-system applications to access battery statistics thus made it now a Root-only app.


----------



## DampMonkey

Heres my homescreen, not sure if i like it yet or not. I kinda miss the sense clock from my one. Feedly sure does take up a lot of space


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Heres my homescreen, not sure if i like it yet or not. I kinda miss the sense clock from my one


There are widgets out there that can give you Sense 4 style clocks, fancy widgets/beautiful widgets for example. Although I haven't seen any Sense 5 style clock skins avaliable.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> There are widgets out there that can give you Sense 4 style clocks, fancy widgets/beautiful widgets for example. Although I haven't seen any Sense 5 style clock skins avaliable.


The sense 4/5 clock was nice because you could tap it for your alarm settings, stopwatch, etc, but you could also tap the lower portion of the widget to get weather info. It was a pretty nice all-in-one. I havent found a worth replacement yet


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Heres my homescreen, not sure if i like it yet or not. I kinda miss the sense clock from my one. Feedly sure does take up a lot of space


whats the bottom widget


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> whats the bottom widget


reddit is fun


----------



## unleaded91

Just joined the club. I have a white 32gb one with at&t.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> The sense 4/5 clock was nice because you could tap it for your alarm settings, stopwatch, etc, but you could also tap the lower portion of the widget to get weather info. It was a pretty nice all-in-one. I havent found a worth replacement yet


Fancy Widgets actually does all that(I think Beautiful Widgets does too) and you can set whatever App you want to launch when you tap any part of the widgets


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Fancy Widgets actually does all that(I think Beautiful Widgets does too) and you can set whatever App you want to launch when you tap any part of the widgets


Nice, ill have to try it out!

In other news, i cant wait for this Google camera update to come out! The Nexus 5 camera isn't "bad", but it could be better!
http://www.androidauthority.com/google-camera-api-software-update-nexus-5-320092/


----------



## krz94

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/SPIGEN-SGP-Neo-Hybrid-Case-SATIN-SILVER-for-Google-Nexus-5-/261324871605?pt=US_Cell_Phone_PDA_Cases&hash=item3cd82d17b5&_uhb=1

http://www.amazon.ca/SPIGEN-Google-Protective-Hybrid-Protection/dp/B00EV8Y6QQ/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1385594313&sr=1-3&keywords=neo+hybrid+nexus+5

does anyone own this case? I would like some opinions on it before I order it. From the reviews I watched it looks pretty good.

also, for the OP, I use stock launcher by the way. I used Nova and Apex on my Galaxy S2 before moving to the N5 but in all honesty I am yet to find a really good reason to install any 3rd party launcher. I mean yes, I would like to be able to hide some of the useless apps in my app drawer and maybe some nicer/smaller icons wouldn't be too bad but i don't know, I kind of like the swipe to left for google now thing.









thanks!


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krz94*
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/SPIGEN-SGP-Neo-Hybrid-Case-SATIN-SILVER-for-Google-Nexus-5-/261324871605?pt=US_Cell_Phone_PDA_Cases&hash=item3cd82d17b5&_uhb=1
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/SPIGEN-Google-Protective-Hybrid-Protection/dp/B00EV8Y6QQ/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1385594313&sr=1-3&keywords=neo+hybrid+nexus+5
> 
> does anyone own this case? I would like some opinions on it before I order it. From the reviews I watched it looks pretty good.
> 
> also, for the OP, I use stock launcher by the way. I used Nova and Apex on my Galaxy S2 before moving to the N5 but in all honesty I am yet to find a really good reason to install any 3rd party launcher. I mean yes, I would like to be able to hide some of the useless apps in my app drawer and maybe some nicer/smaller icons wouldn't be too bad but i don't know, I kind of like the swipe to left for google now thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!


I used that Neo Hybrid Case for Galaxy S4 and it was a pretty good case in term of looks & feel, I never dropped it so can't say much of its protective qualities.

While I agree GEL is a pretty decent default laucher, I haven't found any of its feature that is a must have(you could always swipe up from the home button for Google Now instead). On the other hand I have plenty of Nova Launcher options I can't live without such as Custom Gestures/Button functions/Folder styles, it is not just limited to hide apps/change icon size/load icon packs.


----------



## ez12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krz94*
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/SPIGEN-SGP-Neo-Hybrid-Case-SATIN-SILVER-for-Google-Nexus-5-/261324871605?pt=US_Cell_Phone_PDA_Cases&hash=item3cd82d17b5&_uhb=1
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/SPIGEN-Google-Protective-Hybrid-Protection/dp/B00EV8Y6QQ/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1385594313&sr=1-3&keywords=neo+hybrid+nexus+5
> 
> does anyone own this case? I would like some opinions on it before I order it. From the reviews I watched it looks pretty good.
> 
> also, for the OP, I use stock launcher by the way. I used Nova and Apex on my Galaxy S2 before moving to the N5 but in all honesty I am yet to find a really good reason to install any 3rd party launcher. I mean yes, I would like to be able to hide some of the useless apps in my app drawer and maybe some nicer/smaller icons wouldn't be too bad but i don't know, I kind of like the swipe to left for google now thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!


i have the neo hybrid case. it changes the profile of the phone to more of an iphone but it still is pretty slim and has good protection. I dropped mine on its face onto concrete and didnt have a problem.

made a quick video if it here: http://youtu.be/6lg307c51tU

it looks like its part of the phone. Some people were impressed when i peeled the case off of it to reveal the true nexus 5 inside. You could probably fool the uninitiated and tell them it's the Google Neo Hybrid.


----------



## krz94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> I used that Neo Hybrid Case for Galaxy S4 and it was a pretty good case in term of looks & feel, I never dropped it so can't say much of its protective qualities.
> 
> While I agree GEL is a pretty decent default laucher, I haven't found any of its feature that is a must have(you could always swipe up from the home button for Google Now instead). On the other hand I have plenty of Nova Launcher options I can't live without such as Custom Gestures/Button functions/Folder styles, it is not just limited to hide apps/change icon size/load icon packs.


i already really like the looks of it from the videos i've seen. I was really looking for something that won't make my phone look any cheaper than its price tag. However, protection is also really important to me so I really just want to know that if I accidentally drop my phone there's a low chance of it breaking. I have already dropped my S2 without having a case and the screen shattered so I was forced to use it like that for a few months and I really don't want to go back to that so I'm getting a case this time. thanks for your input. +rep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ez12a*
> 
> i have the neo hybrid case. it changes the profile of the phone to more of an iphone but it still is pretty slim and has good protection. I dropped mine on its face onto concrete and didnt have a problem.
> 
> made a quick video if it here: http://youtu.be/6lg307c51tU
> 
> it looks like its part of the phone. Some people were impressed when i peeled the case off of it to reveal the true nexus 5 inside. You could probably fool the uninitiated and tell them it's the Google Neo Hybrid.


thanks man that's pretty much what I wanted to hear. It's reassuring to hear you say you already dropped yours and nothing happened to your phone. glad to hear it. +rep

P.S.: I ordered the case. can't wait to get it


----------



## Milestailsprowe

I have a Nexus 5. Anyone know if these can go on Boost Mobile? My friend wants one


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> I have a Nexus 5. Anyone know if these can go on Boost Mobile? My friend wants one


I don't see any indication that you could, I googled it and came up this article & the following quote(gotten by typing "Boost Mobile" in the find box):
Quote:


> Historically, Virgin Mobile has not allowed Sprint devices on their plans. They typically limit you to Virgin Mobile only phones... Same with Boost Mobile.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I used my friends Nexus 5 for a bit. As a Nexus 4 owner impression:

Camera while not a amazing its a lot better then Nexus 4 camera.

It still gets hot like Nexus 4 with anything intensive like Chrome.

The screen is beautiful. You can tell the difference between 1080p and 720p. It also seems as the colors are more accurate and vivid. (You have to install custom kernels for Nexus 4).

Even though is only a but taller then Nexus 4 it feel bigger in the hand and litter.

I had the impression the screen was more responsive (less input lag).

Dont like the look of GEL but love Google search by voice.

In the end of the day solid phone but not really a upgrade. Nexus 6 should probably be something i will look forward to upgrading.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I used my friends Nexus 5 for a bit. As a Nexus 4 owner impression:
> 
> Camera while not a amazing its a lot better then Nexus 4 camera.
> 
> It still gets hot like Nexus 4 with anything intensive like Chrome.
> 
> The screen is beautiful. You can tell the difference between 1080p and 720p. It also seems as the colors are more accurate and vivid. (You have to install custom kernels for Nexus 4).
> 
> Even though is only a but taller then Nexus 4 it feel bigger in the hand and litter.
> 
> I had the impression the screen was more responsive (less input lag).
> 
> Dont like the look of GEL but love Google search by voice.
> 
> In the end of the day solid phone but not really a upgrade. Nexus 6 should probably be something i will look forward to upgrading.


how can you list all those improvements then say its not really an upgrade? maybe not worth the upgrade price to some, but it is clearly an upgrade in every way over the 4


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I used my friends Nexus 5 for a bit. As a Nexus 4 owner impression:
> 
> Camera while not a amazing its a lot better then Nexus 4 camera.
> 
> It still gets hot like Nexus 4 with anything intensive like Chrome.
> 
> The screen is beautiful. You can tell the difference between 1080p and 720p. It also seems as the colors are more accurate and vivid. (You have to install custom kernels for Nexus 4).
> 
> Even though is only a but taller then Nexus 4 it feel bigger in the hand and litter.
> 
> I had the impression the screen was more responsive (less input lag).
> 
> Dont like the look of GEL but love Google search by voice.
> 
> In the end of the day solid phone but not really a upgrade. Nexus 6 should probably be something i will look forward to upgrading.


If your friends phone is getting hot by browsing, then there's a flaw. Mines never gotten warm even gaming a bit. I came from nexus 4, it's a pretty solid upgrade.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> how can you list all those improvements then say its not really an upgrade? maybe not worth the upgrade price to some, but it is clearly an upgrade in every way over the 4


Because once I finished playing with it really it was just another Nexus. I cant don't anything more then what my Nexus 4 can. Those are nice things and are expected from a yearly update but not worth upgrading. Now a days there not much excitement when it comes to phones. Nexus devices are been quite similar past 3 generations.


----------



## wompwomp

Does anyone one's else nexus 5 charge really slow?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp*
> 
> Does anyone one's else nexus 5 charge really slow?


Nope, mine full charges within 3 hours.


----------



## Gabkicks

eta for me is december 12th >_<. this will be my first smartphone. good decision, right?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Yeah most likely a good decision *GABKICKS*, especially coming directly from a 'dumb' (basic) phone.

My first smart phone was only a little over a year ago, a Samsung Galaxy Exhibit II 4G, so while I'm coming over from that phone I assumed certain things about all smart phones would be somewhat similar to a degree &#8230; WRONG.









You can call it *BLOATWARE* or _Proprietary_ Software the Manufacturer and/or Service Provider install on your phone, but at least SOME of it sure made things simple and easy, and I'm having to adjust to finding ways around it and/or getting used to this so called pure '*GOOGLE*' experience using a NEXUS.

Example, I guess either Samsung or T-Mobile had a proprietary "_Accounts & Sync_" app that sure is easier to work with than what Google has &#8230; for the life of me I can't seem to get but 2 email accounts to work for importing my contacts info into the Google 'contacts / phone-book' ? With the Samsung I not only have my 4 email address, but also Facebook, contacts off T-Mobile 'My Life' contacts I can enter on the web and also what I enter in the phone &#8230; and they ALL sync up and combine and use the Facebook Photo as the contact avatar pic on my phone &#8230; I MISS THAT on this NEXUS, so far the best I can work around it is trying to use this Sync ME app and re-entering my contacts list onto my Google+ account ? I dunno if anyone has a better Idea I'd love to hear it, but so far that's a pain I didn't expect.

The EMAIL browser can sync up and handle all 4 accounts, but truth be told I liked the way the Older Samsung phone handled it, at least so far, this google Mail app is maybe TOO oversimplified, there is only a small color bar to indicate which email account the mail is coming from, while there's this HUGE COLOR BLOCK with the FIRST LETTER of the Email Subject that makes scrolling through your emails a Candy Colored mess IMO. Might have to look into a different MAIL Browser APP ?

ON the PLUS yeah this phone is FAST and SMOOTH &#8230; like BUTTER, 10x's better then the push a button and wait 10 seconds or get a black screen I was starting to get from the old Samsung, but on the NEGATIVE there is some changes that will take some time to adjust to, and I'm not sure GOOGLE for EVERYTHING is really such a great answer now after all ? will have to see how I adjust to it as time goes on I suppose ?


----------



## Frankzro

A little update from my adventures on XDA developers.

Within the week of activating my Nexus 5 on T-Mobile I noticed a problem on T-Mobiles network. When you downloaded or attempted to download a large file something like 80-400+ MBs appstore or internet via tethering your download speeds ( while using LTE) would slow to a crawl! Meaning 4-5 MB a second download all the way down to a mere 5 KB a second! I put a video on youtube showing this.

Enough of us on XDA got together and finally we got through to T-Mobile!








Here is my post on XDA

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2525128

Check it out! This is the T-Mobile news site.

http://www.tmonews.com/2013/11/slow-data-speed-issue-confirmed-as-minor-software-issue-fix-coming-today/

Excellent news for T-Mobile customers!


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp*
> 
> Does anyone one's else nexus 5 charge really slow?


Mines been relatively quick at charging through the wall wart (compared to an S3) and faster than expected using a wireless QI charger.


----------



## sherlock

Attention to everyone with a Nexus 5, this was just revealed today:

SMS Vulnerability In Nexus Phones Can Be Exploited To Force A Reboot Or Kill Cellular Connectivity

The one who discovered this vulnerability also wrote a firewall app to protect you from these flash/class 0 sms attacks. If you are concerned about this issue, the firewall app should be a good solution.


----------



## hurleyef

I upgraded from a nexus s 4g to this; by comparison, this thing is beyond awesome.


----------



## sherlock

An Update on charging speed, drained my Nexus 5 down to 18% in 2 days with some heavy screen usage(5+ hour of ebook reading+15 min of GPS driving)



and it charged back to 100% in less than 2 hours.


----------



## deafboy

Bought one on launch and love the thing... Just the black 16gb variant, didn't feel the need for more storage and prefer the look of the black one.


----------



## Frankzro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Nope, mine full charges within 3 hours.


3 Hrs? There's something wrong with that then... Mine fully charges in 1hr.

I have the stock charger and everything.

I'm getting a Wireless charger for my Nexus 5 next week. Its the 50 dollar one sold by Google on Amazon. Or you could say Google branded. I'll see if it makes a difference in charge times.

It should only take an hour or so... So like 1.5% a min or something.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankzro*
> 
> 3 Hrs? There's something wrong with that then... Mine fully charges in 1hr.
> 
> I have the stock charger and everything.
> 
> I'm getting a Wireless charger for my Nexus 5 next week. Its the 50 dollar one sold by Google on Amazon. Or you could say Google branded. I'll see if it makes a difference in charge times.
> 
> It should only take an hour or so... So like 1.5% a min or something.


Depend on what % you are charging from, it does slow down somewhat for the last 10%. That 3 hr was just a rough estimate as I never measured how long before, most of mine charging sessions doe last less than 1 hr. On the bottom of last page I did post mine charging from 18% to 100% in less than 2 hrs.

I checked this thread on XDA The amazing battery charge time of the Nexus 5 .

There are a few people that claim theirs charges full in about an hour like you, but there are plenty of people in my camp of 80% charge in about 2 hours.


----------



## Frankzro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Depend on what % you are charging from, it does slow down somewhat for the last 10%. That 3 hr was just a rough estimate as I never measured how long before, most of mine charging sessions doe last less than 1 hr. On the bottom of last page I did post mine charging from 18% to 100% in less than 2 hrs.


Sweet, then that's all good!

I'll have to post what results I get from wireless charging







.

Oh and if you heard there was a magnet on the back of the camera and all that. The reason that is there is that it connects to the wireless charger with that and it sticks to it. So you walk into a room and you can stick the charger on the wall and just place it on the charger and it stays. I've only heard this about the Google wireless charger for nexus devices. Might be that only the nexus 5 can do that.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankzro*
> 
> Sweet, then that's all good!
> 
> I'll have to post what results I get from wireless charging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Oh and if you heard there was a magnet on the back of the camera and all that. The reason that is there is that it connects to the wireless charger with that and it sticks to it. So you walk into a room and you can stick the charger on the wall and just place it on the charger and it stays. I've only heard this about the Google wireless charger for nexus devices. Might be that only the nexus 5 can do that.


Not something I would risk with my $400 phone, but thanks for the information.


----------



## Simca

Was thinking of making a club for Nexus 5 owners, but was too lazy to do so.







I'm in with a black 32 GB Nexus 5.

This is my 2nd one as my first one I managed to scratch the screen.

I have my Nexus 5 Rooted. Don't plan on romming it at this time and not for a long time.









Spigen Neo-Hybrid case in Champagne Gold.

I'll get Marin to join this club.


----------



## Marin

I got the first N5 or whatever so I'll join if you make me head honcho.


----------



## Simca

~Cackles~ I love you, Marin.


----------



## sherlock

Just unlocked and rooted my Nexus 5 + installed TWRP, doing pretty good so far. I will see how battery life is now(already pretty good) that I have access to Greenify and maybe custom kernels in the future.


----------



## ihatelolcats

isnt the magnet so you can put on different lenses on the camera?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> I got the first N5 or whatever so I'll join if you make me head honcho.


Sorry Marin ... I didn't mean to steal your thunder you can be the head honcho and take over, the Keys to the FIRST POST are under the mat, beer, nachos and a burrito are in the fridge, just be sure to tiddy up I couldn't afford the maid service, thanks.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> isnt the magnet so you can put on different lenses on the camera?


That was a rumored use for the magnet, but that was never confirmed and the magnet being related to the wireless charger is more logical/realistic.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Was thinking of making a club for Nexus 5 owners, but was too lazy to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - COOL PICS -
> 
> Spigen Neo-Hybrid case in Champagne Gold.
> 
> I'll get Marin to join this club.


Diggin the look of that case, the Champagne Gold looks METALIC in the photo's, but I'm sure it's not that way in person ?







plus I kinda want to see the NEXUS & LG LOGO's, and since $35 for a case from NEXUS on Playstore is just stoopid ... guess I'll be getting this one for $10 ...


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Diggin the look of that case, the Champagne Gold looks METALIC in the photo's, but I'm sure it's not that way in person ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus I kinda want to see the NEXUS & LG LOGO's, and since $35 for a case from NEXUS on Playstore is just stoopid ... guess I'll be getting this one for $10 ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have the metal slate version of the case, it's a matte, flat appearance in person that looks like a very uniform piece of metal. The buttons, though, are chromed. I was eyeing the case you linked as well, looked great for the price just interesting if the plexi is easy to tarnish or not before maybe switching it up.


----------



## Simca

I would say it's a quality piece of plastic actually? Doesn't quite feel like metal to me, but it's definitely painted to give that metal looking vibe. In fact, the feel of it almost seems like a metal plastic combination. It's strange. I love it. I read a review where someone said it was crap and broke on him after he took it off a few times. REporting that's not the case for me and I've taken it off a few times now. I wish I had more colors like black or red. Maybe even silver. Put that in a pack and just sell me the border.

That said, the other case I had in mind of buying is the Spigen Ultra Thin Air case.



I also received my Spigen Ultra Crystal Steinheil screen protector. Let me be the first to say that this is a top quality screen protector. I don't even see it on. It's fantastic. No, it doesn't quite feel as awesome as sliding your finger along the glass, but it doesn't feel like it's sliding across plastic or whatever like I've tried on other screen protectors. This just feels like you're sliding it across glass with slightly more friction. 5 stars on this screen protector. Would highly recommend, but make sure to buy the "Ultra Crystal" version which is more expensive, but worth it.


----------



## wompwomp

Is there a reason why my N5 drains so much battery while it's just idling? When I'm actually using it the battery drainage seems normal. But idling seems to drain much more battery life than it should. When I exit out of an application, do I have to manually close them out? Do they always run in the background if I don't?

Sorry for my ignorance, but I'm new to android.


----------



## Simca

Nah, you should have perfectly fine idle times. It's the in use time I'm not crazy about actually. That screen drains battery..

Are you leaving wifi on when you leave your home? If so, searching for wifi can drain battery some. Some apps run in the background and can potentially kill your battery, but those have to be some terrible apps to do that..

Do you have weather or news apps or email apps that update every minute? That could drain your battery too. It's all about setting the settings for your phone and app so that they're not constantly in use..not constantly searching for updates..not constantly causing the processor to keep running.

Go to your settings and see what's causing the battery drain.

Settings>Battery

Should show you what's causing most of your battery drain. Screen should be the most, wifi will probably come 2nd, but who knows, let us know what you see.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp*
> 
> Is there a reason why my N5 drains so much battery while it's just idling? When I'm actually using it the battery drainage seems normal. But idling seems to drain much more battery life than it should. When I exit out of an application, do I have to manually close them out? Do they always run in the background if I don't?
> 
> Sorry for my ignorance, but I'm new to android.


How long have you had your phone? My battery life was horrible the first few days, but it literally just got insanely better after the 3rd or so day. I was kinda disappointed at first but now its got better battery life than my nexus 4 had.

On another note, im an idiot and just overpaid for a black nexus bumper from google. Cant tell you why even though ive seen countless reviews saying its not good, and i hate adding thickness to phones and this makes it into a brick...i guess its all this black fri and cyber monday interwebz fever i have.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp*
> 
> Is there a reason why my N5 drains so much battery while it's just idling? When I'm actually using it the battery drainage seems normal. But idling seems to drain much more battery life than it should. When I exit out of an application, do I have to manually close them out? Do they always run in the background if I don't?
> 
> Sorry for my ignorance, but I'm new to android.


My N5 idling battery life are excellent, check your battery stats to see if any app in particular is draining it heavily. I would suggest going to location settings and change to it to "battery saving". Recent apps(those that you just exited) are suspended in Ram and don't significantly impact your battery life.



Charging time: 81% in less than 2 hours.


----------



## Frankzro

Just got my Nexus wireless charger from Google!

Well Amazon... But it is the Google version.

@ Sherlock I was wrong... The contact plate is SMALL! Like it fits in the palm of your hands. Its not made to be stuck to a wall and have your phone hang on to its life!

With that said it looks great!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Frankzro*, what's the medium sized black CUBE like box w/ NEXUS on it, in the middle of the pic ?

I see the Plug-in, the cord, assume the plate is the square at the bottom RH corner of pic ...

so what's that other thingamajigga ?

I've been looking at a couple (wireless) charging options at Amazon as well ....


http://www.amazon.com/Google-Nexus-Wireless-Charger/dp/B00BGSPIP2/ref=sr_1_15?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1386121577&sr=1-15&keywords=nexus+5+charger = $85










http://www.amazon.com/LG-Mobile-WCP400-Wireless-Charging/dp/B00B4HY7H0/ref=sr_1_19?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1386121621&sr=1-19&keywords=nexus+5+charger = $70










http://www.amazon.com/LG-Electronics-WCP-300-Wireless-Charging/dp/B00C6VP03I/ref=sr_1_20?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1386121621&sr=1-20&keywords=nexus+5+charger = $45









or maybe a DOCKing station option ?


http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AVB0D1Y/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=UBHRBQJJX489&coliid=I7H3ZADH89KSX = $17


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Frankzro*, what's the medium sized black CUBE like box w/ NEXUS on it, in the middle of the pic ?
> 
> I see the Plug-in, the cord, assume the plate is the square at the bottom RH corner of pic ...
> 
> so what's that other thingamajigga ?


That's the base of the Plug, used to connect the plug & the cord. The reason it is separated from the plug itself is explained in this unboxing video on AndroidCentral.com(the 1:13 min mark)


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Thanks *Sherlock* ... that's for sure not a bad option either, hmmm choices, choices, choices


----------



## Zarthux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Frankzro*, what's the medium sized black CUBE like box w/ NEXUS on it, in the middle of the pic ?
> 
> I see the Plug-in, the cord, assume the plate is the square at the bottom RH corner of pic ...
> 
> so what's that other thingamajigga ?


After watching the video posted above by sherlock, that "medium sized black CUBE" is the power converter for the charger. The thing that attaches to the phone is the wireless inductive charger.


----------



## sherlock

Might want to add this to the first post:

Anandtech Nexus 5 Review

As usual Brain Klug from Anandtech delivers a very detailed review, although this one took almost a month to come out.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Might want to add this to the first post:
> Anandtech Nexus 5 Review
> As usual Brain Klug from Anandtech delivers a very detailed review, although this one took almost a month to come out.


Added under REVIEWS spoiler DROP DOWN ... and READING it, and Reading, and reading, and still reading ... and ...








LONG but looks informative !









=======================================

*Android 4.4.1 for Nexus 5 rolling out today, features improved camera*








http://www.tmonews.com/2013/12/android-4-4-1-for-nexus-5-rolling-out-today-features-improved-camera/

& https://plus.google.com/u/0/+Nexus/posts/YW8sTPpVN8W



Just a short while ago the official Nexus Google+ page posted an update stating that the next incremental update to Android 4.4 would be rolling out at some point today. In fact, some of you may have already noticed the update arrive.

With the update comes a handful of camera updates which should improve your image quality:
•HDR+ lets you to take great shots in challenging environments, say where there's a large contrast of bright and dark portions of the scene and also in low light situations. When you press the shutter button, instead of taking just one picture, we take a burst of shots in about 1/3 of a second, and apply computational photography to intelligently fuse images together.
•All of this gets a boost with an update to Android 4.4.1 rolling out today to Nexus 5. *It improves the camera with faster focusing, especially in low light, faster white balancing, for truer colors, the ability to pinch-zoom the viewfinder in HDR+ mode and less shutter lag.
*
If you spot the update on your device, be sure to let us know.


----------



## Vhox

Just got my Nexus 5 last night and had a really annoying issue that I'm unsure of how to solve even after searching. I also have a Nexus 7 and I noticed my N5 loved to try and share applications from my N7. While this is okay for some things, I'd prefer to just disable this and I'm unsure if I can.

Is there any way to disable my N7 apps from pushing to my phone or have it so my playstore apps are not cross-device? Thanks!


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhox*
> 
> Just got my Nexus 5 last night and had a really annoying issue that I'm unsure of how to solve even after searching. I also have a Nexus 7 and I noticed my N5 loved to try and share applications from my N7. While this is okay for some things, I'd prefer to just disable this and I'm unsure if I can.
> 
> Is there any way to disable my N7 apps from pushing to my phone or have it so my playstore apps are not cross-device? Thanks!


Do you mean your N5 are loading apps that you only want on your N7? If you don't want certain apps on your phone you should go into playstore->My apps->ALL and remove the app by clicking the small "X" on the top right.


----------



## Vhox

You are correct! I did that last night, turned my phone on this morning and it decided I really needed all of them again haha. I'll give this another try, thank you!


----------



## ez12a

sideloaded 4.4.1 on my nexus 5...camera is much more responsive. Sadly, its as responsive as my galaxy nexus.


----------



## Simca

Haven't had the update pushed to my phone, but did I tell you guys how impressed I am with this Spigen Ultra Crystal screen protector? Barely know it's there, that's how awesome it is.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> ... but did I tell you guys how impressed I am with this Spigen Ultra Crystal screen protector? Barely know it's there, that's how awesome it is.


Good to hear, AGAIN







, because I returned the $30 invisibleSHIELD Dry the T-Mobile store sold me when I updated the SIM card, because I'm suppose to be getting your Spigen Ultra Crystal screen protector FREE with the purchase of the Spigen ULTRA HYBRID Case from Amazon.com









Just in case though I've also ordered the ArmorSuit MilitaryShield Screen Protector Shield Ultra Clear, has a Lifetime Replacement, and had one on my last phone. It has that "Self-Healing Military Grade Material Technology", is only $4.00 and it's lasted over a year on my old phone, so can't complain.


----------



## Simca

Well, I don't know if the Ultra Crystal has self healing technology, but it's thin, perfectly see through and feels very nice to swipe on. It'll protect against scratches from sand, change and things like that, but I'm not sure how well it'll protect against a solid blunt force trauma to the screen.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

So much for the gorilla glass 3, phone spent 2 days in my pocket with my keys and I have small scratches. Looks like I'm gonna need a screen protector after all


----------



## Simca

Wish you would have read my original post, Eskimo.

I gave fair warning that the Nexus 5 screen scratches like a babies ass.

Gorilla Glass 3 my butt.

You need a screen protector on this phone.


----------



## sherlock

I run mine without case or screen protector, and it have been scratch free just like the HTC One I had before it(runned that naked too). If you keep yours in your pocket facing in & keys in a key wallet you will be fine.

But if you must keep quarters or uncovered keys in your pocket then a good screen protector & case would be necessary.


----------



## Simca

Let us know when yours scratches.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Let us know when yours scratches.


highly unlikely, but you will hear about it if it does happen.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Wish you would have read my original post, Eskimo.
> 
> I gave fair warning that the Nexus 5 screen scratches like a babies ass.
> 
> Gorilla Glass 3 my butt.
> 
> You need a screen protector on this phone.


I had the nexus5 before I could even find this thread, oh well, they're tiny Anyway I'll just have to get a protector


----------



## Simca

Get the Ultra Crystal. 

I will convert you all to the ways of Ultra Crystal.

By the way, has anyone downclocked their Nexus 5? Mine's been running at 2.3Ghz or whatever since day one.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Get the Ultra Crystal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, has anyone downclocked their Nexus 5? Mine's been running at 2.3Ghz or whatever since day one.


Nope, I have considered going to a custom kernel sometime in the future but as of now the battery life is good enough that I don't see the point of downclocking. The biggest drain on the battery is screen brightness/on time in my experience and downclocking does nothing for that.

In the mean time, a new high for battery life. Since my usage model is mostly checking/sending mail/sms/IM and listen to audio books/podcast with occasional web broswing this really shows N5's excellent audio playback/idle battery life.


----------



## Simca

I tried to manually install 4.4.1 on my phone just now, but it failed. No idea why.


----------



## ez12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I tried to manually install 4.4.1 on my phone just now, but it failed. No idea why.


what method did you use? through custom recovery or adb sideload?

you can also check your update file against this hash: d465ab3e78e3d99708687cfb1abf1f14

source: http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/12/05/nexus-5-android-4-4-1-ota-file-is-ready-for-you-to-download-and-install-right-here/

in other news i ended up unlocking and rooting my phone the other day too lol..root still works in 4.4.1


----------



## ihatelolcats

my 4.4.1 update failed also. it says i have the 4.3 fingerprint...? i tried with custom recovery


----------



## Simca

My phone is rooted and everything, but that ADB stuff has never worked for me. I don't understand it or know why. Why can't I just go into recovery mode and install it from there?

Even got ADB working with the help of @nathris , but this stupid update still won't install. Even changed over to CWM from TWRP.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> My phone is rooted and everything, but that ADB stuff has never worked for me. I don't understand it or know why. Why can't I just go into recovery mode and install it from there?
> 
> Even got ADB working with the help of @nathris
> , but this stupid update still won't install. Even changed over to CWM from TWRP.


You can't OTA update if you are on a custom recovery like CWM or TWRP + AOSP 4.4, you must also have stock recovery.

If you want to go back to stock and take the OTA then use this [TUTORIAL] How to flash a factory image | Return to stock | Unroot your Nexus 5

If you want to keep data, custom recovery and root, you can try flashing this in TWRP instead [ROM] [STOCK] Android 4.4.1 KOT49E - Rooted/Busybox/Odexed (12/6/13). This is stock 4.4.1 pre-rooted and I flashed(without factory reset so I kept all my data) it on TWRP(2.6.3.4) and it have been working great.


----------



## Simca

Been actually working all night on the issue. Decided to simply move onto Cyanogen Mod 11 with 4.4.1


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Been actually working all night on the issue. Decided to simply move onto Cyanogen Mod 11 with 4.4.1


Good luck. Although you can just flash the rooted stock ROM I posted above and be done with the issue .KitKat is still too new for me to try a custom ROM, I will stick with rooted stock Rom for another month or two.


----------



## sWaY20

So Ive been waiting for the ota 4.4.1 update on my n5 for the better camera. I could use adb but no biggie, I can wait. I just turned on my n4 to wipe it and update if necessary to give to my mom, well that Damn phone just got 4.4.2 before my n5. Totally skipped 4.4.1...funny and *** at the same time.

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## Simca

What does 4.4.2 give you? What the heck man, they just released 4.4.1


----------



## sWaY20

It's only like 1.9mb, it's small bug fixes. That's why they roll out their updates like they do. Google sees a prob, they'll pull the current update in this case (4.4.1) and add fix and go up a number.

tappin from the neXus 5

So unless you were lucky enough to get 4.4.1, there isnt gonna be one, skips straight to 4.4.2 now.

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## sWaY20

So unless you were lucky enough to get 4.4.1, there isnt gonna be one, skips straight to 4.4.2 now.

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## SkullTrail

Upgraded from an iPhone 5 and I must say, WHY DIDN'T I DO THIS SOONER?! Android


----------



## ez12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> It's only like 1.9mb, it's small bug fixes. That's why they roll out their updates like they do. Google sees a prob, they'll pull the current update in this case (4.4.1) and add fix and go up a number.
> 
> tappin from the neXus 5
> 
> So unless you were lucky enough to get 4.4.1, there isnt gonna be one, skips straight to 4.4.2 now.
> 
> tappin from the neXus 5


looking at the file name though, it's intended to be incremental meaning you do need 4.4.1 first.

anyways, updated to 4.4.2, lost root, flashed the supersu v1.90 binary and got it back. All is well.









4.4.1 contains fixes that 4.4.2 does not, obviously just by looking at the sizes.

edit: there is a rollup 4.4.2 that contains 4.4.1, though i cant find a site that has a link to it.


----------



## sherlock

Just flashed(dirty flashed in TWRP) a pre-rooted 4.4.2 ROM with new Baseband & Bootloader : [ROM] [STOCK] Android 4.4.2 KOT49H - Rooted/Busybox/Odexed (12/10/13)

Works just fine and Root works perfectly, if you are on a rooted N5 with custom recovery I recommend using this one to update if you intend to stay on AOSP.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ez12a*
> 
> looking at the file name though, it's intended to be incremental meaning you do need 4.4.1 first.
> 
> anyways, updated to 4.4.2, lost root, flashed the supersu v1.90 binary and got it back. All is well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.4.1 contains fixes that 4.4.2 does not, obviously just by looking at the sizes.
> 
> edit: there is a rollup 4.4.2 that contains 4.4.1, though i cant find a site that has a link to it.


You basically said what I just said...


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Sherlock*, or anyone else knowledgeable enough caring to chime in







...

Can someone explain to a Smart Phone novice what the benefits and downsides are to rooting a device like the NEXUS 5 ?








I kind of thought the whole point of a device such as the NEXUS was you're getting a device w/o all the crap on it, and one that would get instant OTA updates.
Don't you largely defeat that purpose by rooting and running a different OS / kernel / or whatever it's called ?

Are the handful of extra APPs you'd get to run on a rooted Nexus 5 really worth the effort ? or would a guy like me who mainly wants the simple ease of use phone, be better off keeping it stock, and working around maybe certain limitations that you guys avoid by rooting and running a specialized app ? also what apps are so great that you'd do this for ?









Thanks dudes


----------



## sWaY20

If you want to run custom roms to change the look of the phone, control kernels for battery and other things, and run certain apps like greenify then it's worth it . I used to be all about rooting and roming, but imo I'm totally happy with how android is now, looks, and battery is perfect for me as well. There's really no need for me yet. I do as soon as I get a new nexus unlock it, so later it won't ease everything I have, so later I can easily root if I want.


----------



## Simca

Nexus devices are great for those that don't want or need to root/rom their devices. Yes, they get OTA updates and they get them fast, but you need to be unrooted and possibly have your bootloader locked as well so that none of the files are changed otherwise it won't update OTA. If you're fine with that then there's no need to root/rom to be honest. There are some apps that require you to have root/rom if you want to use them though and I wanted to use these apps, so I rooted my phone without romming it. Apparently that killed my ability to get OTA updates. So instead of just flashing the update I went to CM11. CM11 doesn't particularly give me anything actually. I'd have been just as happy with the 4.1.1 stock flash and may actually end up doing that.

Some Roms give you more than others. CM11 is pretty close to stock and is pretty uninstrusive. Other roms change the theme/layout/how the rock and menu settings work or give you certain apps like "halo" on PA.

So choosing a ROM depends on what you want out of it really that stock can't offer you, but stock android is great now and can offer you almost everything.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> *Sherlock*, or anyone else knowledgeable enough caring to chime in ...
> 
> Can someone explain to a Smart Phone novice what the benefits and downsides are to rooting a device like the NEXUS 5 ?
> I kind of thought the whole point of a device such as the NEXUS was you're getting a device w/o all the crap on it, and one that would get instant OTA updates.
> Don't you largely defeat that purpose by rooting and running a different OS / kernel / or whatever it's called ?
> 
> Are the handful of extra APPs you'd get to run on a rooted Nexus 5 really worth the effort ? or would a guy like me who mainly wants the simple ease of use phone, be better off keeping it stock, and working around maybe certain limitations that you guys avoid by rooting and running a specialized app ? also what apps are so great that you'd do this for ?
> 
> Thanks dudes


If Google didn't choose to deny battery stats to non-system apps thus breaking my favorite battery monitor app(Gsam battery monitor), I might have been happy with a stock Nexus 5. But since they did that they left me no choice but to root.

Also, Rooting doesn't actually slow down getting the new Android version either, *I have been able to get a 4.4.1/4/4/2 pre-rooted image from xda that I could flash in custom recovery to update on the same day 4.4.1/4.4.2 came out.* Doesn't seem that much of a tradeoff for me, especially because with a custom recovery I can go back to 4.4 anytime I want I encounter any problems.

If you don't want the extra features & apps that need root to work(like Greenify/Gsam battery monitor) etc, then you are welcome to stay locked & unrooted for your Nexus 5.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Finally got the update to 4.4.2, I completely missed out 4.4.1 for some reason.
Anyway, the camera is a lot better and they've made a few subtle changes like making the lock and unlock sounds a little louder and making the phone vibrate a tiny bit more when typing, all which are changes I appreciate!


----------



## Wrend

Hey, count me in!









Went with 16GB (my computer is my on-line storage "cloud" as needed), white. Sprint unlimited data/talk/text over LTE.

It's an awesome phone. I've been using it for a lot of gaming, music streaming, and everything else.

With Android 4.4.2, I'm getting in the 18100s in 3DMark Unlimited.









Not sure what the fruit phone users have to troll about?


----------



## ez12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Finally got the update to 4.4.2, I completely missed out 4.4.1 for some reason.
> Anyway, the camera is a lot better and they've made a few subtle changes like making the *lock and unlock sounds a little louder* and making the phone vibrate a tiny bit more when typing, all which are changes I appreciate!


glad it wasnt just me. I thought i noticed something different about the sounds!









not only is it louder but has more of a reverb added to it


----------



## sWaY20

Here's a few pics of the Official google bumper I over payed for...I actually really like it and plan on using it all the time. In case anyone was on the fence with this case, id go for it.


----------



## Wrend

Thanks. I hope to get one soon, probably the black one.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Man that *IS* a nice case / bumper ... just wish it wasn't *$35*









... nice though

... but $35, damn

... nice, CLEAN, I like it, Nexus Logo ...

$35 + tax + shipping

... nice, really like it

$10 one from amazon has free shipping

... but clear back looks a little cheesey and cheap

Grrrrrrrrrrrr







... why's it gotta be $35









*sWaY20*, IS that one the BLACK ? almost looks GRAY or CHARCOAL colored ?


----------



## Gabkicks

my Black nexus 5 16gb is here and i got the Spigen Neo Hybrid champagne gold case for it


----------



## sWaY20

I agree the price sux, but it's the only case I liked with the two circle cutouts for camera and flash instead of a bigger hole for both. It has the nexus logo which I wanted also. The case is darker than those pics, the flash is really bright close up on the dslr. Black is all I would consider bc ive heard the the other colors stain/discolor easily and won't come out.


----------



## Simca

The Spigen case Gabkicks and I have (Spigen Neo Hybrid) has a cut out for the camera and the flash, not just a single cutout. I also feel it's higher quality, better build quality and cheaper. The only downside is that it doesn't have "Nexus" on the back.

Hey YOU! Did you get the Spigen Ultra Crystal screen protector yet!


----------



## Frankzro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> *Sherlock*, or anyone else knowledgeable enough caring to chime in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Can someone explain to a Smart Phone novice what the benefits and downsides are to rooting a device like the NEXUS 5 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of thought the whole point of a device such as the NEXUS was you're getting a device w/o all the crap on it, and one that would get instant OTA updates.
> Don't you largely defeat that purpose by rooting and running a different OS / kernel / or whatever it's called ?
> 
> Are the handful of extra APPs you'd get to run on a rooted Nexus 5 really worth the effort ? or would a guy like me who mainly wants the simple ease of use phone, be better off keeping it stock, and working around maybe certain limitations that you guys avoid by rooting and running a specialized app ? also what apps are so great that you'd do this for ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dudes


There are really only two that I know of.

The first would be that rooting unlocks the super user access and allows you to download apps from the internet (APK files) without side loading.

The second is superuser access itself. You get to access parts of the Super User program that let you see how an app is working. Like the app will have to ask your permission for certain levels of access within the phone.


----------



## Gabkicks

yeah it has the 2 cutouts on the back. I dont have anything over the display yet.


----------



## Simca

You should also buy the Spigen Ultra Crystal screen protector. Very nice. You don't even know it's on. Feel is almost as good as sliding your finger on glass.

You should also pull the tabby off of the camera on the back.


----------



## sWaY20

Finally got the 4.4.2 update earlier.

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## Kimir

I had to force the update on all my Nexus device to get it that time lol.
I still have that odd thing when opening a folder, it start to open but get stuck and stay like a ghost, have to close and re-open it to work. All that only on my Nexus 4 and both Nexus 7/N7 2013. Never happened with the Nexus 5 tho.


----------



## Simca

Updated my signature to link my "Nexus 5" to this thread.


----------



## sWaY20

Force? As in clear frameworks trick?


----------



## Wrend

I had to go in and check for updates to update to 4.4.2 over WiFi with the Nexus 5 on the charger. Kind of an annoyance (along with all the other data-usage warnings out there) since I'm paying for unlimited high speed cellular data anyway. I think I remember there being a message that the update wouldn't be available over non-WiFi networks until the 12th.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Just got the 4.4.2 update on mine.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Just got the 4.4.2 update on mine.


I did too. weird because 4.4.1 wouldn't install and I haven't changed anything


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Me too w/ 4.4.2 just about 3 hours ago, and never saw a 4.4.1 blip ... oh well ... more I get used to the NEXUS 5 the more I enjoy it, the smooth silky speed is just a joy to use, even though I'd like a couple of different APP's over the GOOGLEFIED versions, I am figuring them out and adjusting. Can't see why anyone would spend more and get less of a phone than the NEXUS 5, color me impressed.


----------



## Stevo

I also just got the 4.4.2 the update for the camera is good.

On a side note what are people using for sms? I'm using Hello. Its nice and something new. I highly recommend it. The only downfall with it is when sending a picture you don't confirm it just sends it.


----------



## Simca

I'm using Contacts+ with Dialier+. I'll be adding these two to my Android App list shortly. See sig for said list.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Force? As in clear frameworks trick?


Yes, exactly.


----------



## sWaY20

Why you shouldn't do that, I used to as well.

http://www.talkandroid.com/185088-google-engineer-explains-why-you-shouldnt-clear-google-services-framework-data/


----------



## sWaY20

I'll leave this here too, I stopped using them years ago, imo they're useless and change the feel of the phone.

http://androidandme.com/2013/10/opinions/why-i-dont-use-screen-protectors-an-engineers-perspective/


----------



## Simca

*Sorry, Nothing was Found*

On another note, after having SCRATCHED my first Nexus 5 which could have been prevented with a screen protector. I'll now use a screen protector on it. This screen is more delicate than my HTC's screen.


----------



## sWaY20

Guess the article was deleted

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## Frankzro

My phone is on 4.4.2 and I did it in one shot with the SDK and aDB sideload updater. It was kinda easy to do!

Also I went out and got a Neo Hybrid case myself. I think the Slim Armor case feels stronger, but the Neo Hydrid makethe Nexus 5 look more premium as well as protect the phone perfectly. Corners are firm and strong.


----------



## ez12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankzro*
> 
> My phone is on 4.4.2 and I did it in one shot with the SDK and aDB sideload updater. It was kinda easy to do!
> 
> Also I went out and got a Neo Hybrid case myself. I think the Slim Armor case feels stronger, but the Neo Hydrid makethe Nexus 5 look more premium as well as protect the phone perfectly. Corners are firm and strong.


the neo hybrid is indeed a premium case. No gaps, nothing is lose or floppy. Mine has done a great job of protecting it from accidental drops so far. Unless it falls out of your pocket while on motorcycle, you should be fine with it.









i also really like the hard buttons that transfer the feedback like it was part of the phone.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ez12a*
> 
> the neo hybrid is indeed a premium case. No gaps, nothing is lose or floppy. Mine has done a great job of protecting it from accidental drops so far. Unless it falls out of your pocket while on motorcycle, you should be fine with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *i also really like the hard buttons that transfer the feedback like it was part of the phone.*


Definitely.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankzro*
> 
> Also I went out and got a Neo Hybrid case myself. I think the Slim Armor case feels stronger, but the Neo Hydrid makethe Nexus 5 look more premium as well as protect the phone perfectly. Corners are firm and strong.


The Neo Hybrid for my nexus 5 is seriously the best case ive ever owned for a smart phone. The hard buttons keep the clickiness of the stock ceramic buttons, and the fit is so perfect, its hard to believe the case was so cheap to purchase. The only bad part is that I like it so much and I'll probably never want to replace it.


----------



## Wrend

Wow, that does look like a nice case...

I've been planning on getting one of the Google Nexus 5 bumper cases, but might have to reconsider now. I do like that they have the branding on them though, and I don't really need that heavy duty of a case.

Can someone who has the Google case tell me how well the buttons feel through it? It's alright with me if the tactile feedback is dampened a little as long as they make solid contact without being loose at all, nor too easily pressed accidentally.

Thanks!


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> The Neo Hybrid for my nexus 5 is seriously the best case ive ever owned for a smart phone. The hard buttons keep the clickiness of the stock ceramic buttons, and the fit is so perfect, its hard to believe the case was so cheap to purchase. The only bad part is that I like it so much and I'll probably never want to replace it.


I'd want more frame colors.


----------



## sWaY20

I can tell you with the Google bumper, it's def not loose. Its harder to hit the buttons for sure, no feel/clickyness at all. It doesn't bother me, wish it was more like the neo (my gf's mom has one on her gs4, a suggestion from me). I like the bumper case mostly bc it says nexus, and the way it feels, but the neo is a pretty sweet case so I recommend them both.

I'm not a case person at all, never used one on my n4 and it looks perfect after almost a year. I just like certain cases sometimes and need to use them, this is one of those times. I'll end up getting the neo too bc I like it. As weird as it sounds, I'm not using this case for protection, just looks. I feel better using one, bc the camera is exposed more than any phone I've had so it's protected too.


----------



## Frankzro

After using both cases and observing each of them thoroughly I have come to the conclusion that the Slim arom case is better.

It may not give off the premium look, but it is WAY stronger than the Neo Hybrid case. I may even say its 10x stronger.

The Neo Hybrid has a rubbery thin plastic+like flex to it and the little border around it gives it the appearance that it is just as strong as the Slim Armor. Sorry guys it is not!

The Slim Armor case has a thick plastic shell around the entire phone and even gives space between the camera and direct contact to a surface if it where to fall.

Each case has its merits, but ultimately I think the Slim Armor case wins.

Just a side note to mention here...

Once I started using the other case or maybe it was after that update. Think it was the Neo Hybrid... Whenever I made a phone call and spoke to someone they would say they could not hear me and that it was like I was in a tunnel...
I believe the Neo Hybrid had something to do with it.

I swapped cases during a conversation and they immediately told me It sounded better.

I think the Neo Hybrid blocks the mic at the bottom of the phone a bit.


----------



## Simca

I don't need a tank to protect my phone. I'll give up durability/strength for a better slimmer look. It's gonna' protect the phone from a drop anyway. It's encased in rubber.


----------



## ez12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I don't need a tank to protect my phone. I'll give up durability/strength for a better slimmer look. It's gonna' protect the phone from a drop anyway. It's encased in rubber.


agreed. obviously something like an otterbox will protect better than the neo hybrid or the slim armor.

the selection of cases we have are based off of compromises, the same can be said of all phones really. The neo hybrid is probably the thinnest TPU based case we can get at the moment. TPU works great to absorb shock, a layer of that is really all you need.

havent had a problem with call quality. Maybe its the phone's problem.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Got my case & screen protectors from Amazon yesterday ...

Can't say I honestly like the, Spigen ULTRA HYBRID Black w/ Clear Scratch Resistant Back Panel Bumper Case. (http://www.amazon.com/Spigen-Japanese-Protector-Graphics-Resistant/dp/B00FJJ38HY/ref=sr_1_2?m=A2SFKRF5TPZMT5&s=merchant-items&ie=UTF8&qid=1387148944&sr=1-2) While yes you can see the NEXUS & LG Logo's through the CLEAR back panel, it also is trapping some moisture I noticed, and lets a little dirt in behind it as well ? It Fit's tight, I'm sure the moisture is from my cleaning the back before I snapped the case over it, the dirt though I dunno maybe from the camera opening ? Plus the button contacts, while 100% functional, don't have the tactile feel like before, and feel less responsive and rubbery now.










I'm thinking I'll be biting the bullet and drop the $35 on the official NEXUS Logo'ed Bumper case of the google play store.










Also ... got the Spigen - Steinheil, ULTRA CRYSTAL screen protectors. (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FMAZ49U/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1) And While I agree the LOOK and FEEL great ... good I hate the *DRY* Install, how do you avoid getting minute dust spec bubbles trapped under it during the install ?







what a PAIN IN THE BUTT







... the case came with ONE, and the package I got had TWO inside, already on the 2nd one because I destroyed the first trying to get it on without dust specs and bubbles ... but my second one has them too ... I'm not a happy camper with this. I shoulda stuck to my ArmorSuit MilitaryShield (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GDW22H8/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3LQSX85N730QN) it's a *WET* install, and was MUCH easier to get on without specs & bubbles IMO.

I got ONE ULTRA CRYSTAL left ... any tips on getting a CLEAN install w/o specs & bubbles ?


----------



## Simca

Couple things. Some people have recommended you 1) Install in a place with limited or no dust capability. Another suggestion was 2) Do it in the bathroom after you've had a hot shower. The moisture make it much more difficult to get dust stuck to the screen. 3) Make sure you super super super wipe down the screen and know there's no dust on it at all. 4) Apply it once and make sure you got it right the first time then let it fall on the screen. You can push any bubbles out with the squeegee. If there's any dust, it came with stickers that you can use to 1) lift the screen protector off the phone and 2) suck up the dust on the screen and on the back of the screen protector that's touching the screen so there won't be dust on either side. Then let it fall back into place.

I got it perfect the first time.


----------



## Anth0789

Using the Spigen ULTRA HYBRID case, its pretty nice just that it scratches easily on the back side.

Also anyone else using a custom rom? Using Cataclysm and its awesome rom.


----------



## Simca

Using CM11, nothing special.


----------



## sherlock

I am running Stock 4.4.2 rooted with a custom recovery, not needing any extra features & performance/battery life is good enough. Eventually I might try AOKP+a custom kernel.


----------



## pepejovi

Oh, didn't know this existed... Have had mine for a while now









White/32Gb


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Battery life on my nexus 5 is pretty poor I think. I spend quite a bit of time on the internet when I'm out and about.
I charge my phone overnight, and it's been about 6 or 7 hours since I left home this morning and I'm already putting it back on charge because it's down to about 15%.
Battery has recorded about 2.5 hours of screen time, my brightness is pretty low and I keep my background apps clear.
Have I got a dud battery or this is just how it is?

Edit: Also, even though I have my phone on charge plugged in to the wall, the battery STILL goes down very slowly when I use the phone browsing OCN


----------



## Simca

Battery is nothing to rave about on the Nexus 5. Can't say for sure if yours just sucks, but it does chomp through battery. Maybe try underclocking it.


----------



## catbuster

So battery on nexus really seems to suck hard







wanted this phone so badly... But now i just cant justify myself to buy it...


----------



## sWaY20

Battery isn't the best, but def isn't bad. For me it was horrible the first 2 days and the bam it was instantly better.

I just worked a 12hr day, which Is rare, unplugged at 6 in the morning and I use my phone for work all day. I got home at a Lil after 6 at night with 63% left and tad over 2hrs screen on time, no Wi-Fi bc I travel all day. Used it more when I got home too surf forums and got to 18hrs total and almost 5hrs sot. I know it differs for everyone, and I catch apps/os going rogue from time to time and have to force close apps etc... I'm not rooted and on stock 4.4.2. No battery saving apps.

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## sherlock

My battery life have been very good, but I don't use my screen that often(I does run it at 100% brightness all the time). You can find my own battery life screenshots and those from the Anandtech review(where it did pretty well) in the gallery of this thread.

@Eskimo Yours seem to be the worst battery life I have ever heard on the Nexus 5, consider asking around on the xda.com forum
When discussing your battery life, please post a few screen shots from your battery stats page, it might help everyone diagnose what is wrong with your battery. I also never experienced losing battery % while charging even though my screen is at 100% brightness all the time.


----------



## ez12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Battery life on my nexus 5 is pretty poor I think. I spend quite a bit of time on the internet when I'm out and about.
> I charge my phone overnight, and it's been about 6 or 7 hours since I left home this morning and I'm already putting it back on charge because it's down to about 15%.
> Battery has recorded about 2.5 hours of screen time, my brightness is pretty low and I keep my background apps clear.
> Have I got a dud battery or this is just how it is?
> 
> Edit: Also, even though I have my phone on charge plugged in to the wall, the battery STILL goes down very slowly when I use the phone browsing OCN


cant say for sure about losing battery while charging, but you can switch location services to Battery Saving mode, install Lux to handle brightness (though yours is already set manually to low).

try installing something like Battery Monitor while plugged in and see if your charge is higher than your consumption?

wireless charging with a DT900 and battery monitor up on screen i have a net gain of approx 100 mA


----------



## ihatelolcats

I find the battery life amazing after owning the nexus 4. I'd estimate that it's twice as good


----------



## SectorNine50

My battery life is pretty excellent. I usually still have well over 50% of my battery left after 13-15 hours of being unplugged. My screen time varies from 1 hour to 2 hours, depending on the day.

That said, I've used ART from day 1, so I can't compare battery life to it and Dalvik. However, my buddy has the Moto X and his battery life improved _significantly_ when he turned on ART.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> I find the battery life amazing after owning the nexus 4. I'd estimate that it's twice as good


Nexus 4 battery was horrible for be prior to 4.4 for some reason.


----------



## Anth0789

Nexus 5 battery tips:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I highly recommend disabling these apps if you are not using them,they drain your battery.

Google Earth
Email
Play Books
Play Games
Play Magazines
Play Movies
Play Music
Google+
News & Weather
Wallet

1. Do not use factory auto brightness, it is too aggressive on the Nexus 5. Install Lux and and let it handle the auto brightness. Link inside dark, medium and bright points and finally link a max brightess outside. This will greatly help battery life. Set brightness so it's comfortable, but not overly bright. This alone should net you an extra hour of screen on time if done correctly. I'm not saying dim, I have my screen nice and bright, just not as bright as the factory settings.

2. Fix the horrible factory Wi-Fi settings. Go into Wi-Fi, settings, advanced. Turn off Network Notification, turn off scanning Always available (this doesn't mean no Wi-Fi, it means it stops the phone scanning for Wi-Fi when the Wi-Fi is off, it's insane there is actually such a feature, un-check avoid poor connections, finally turn on Wi-Fi optimization.

3. Location reporting has to go. Go to your app draw, Google settings, location settings. Turn off location reporting and location history. This means you will lose Google Now. I personally couldn't really care, but many will. This does have a rather large effect on battery life, especially if you are out and about and moving through bad coverage and GPS areas.

4. You need to know what you have running on your phone, every app you install could be the one that stops your phone working as long as you need it. Many apps background sync without you actually needing it, or even realizing it. It's your phone, you need to run it. You cannot run Facebook, Twitter and 100 email accounts syncing all day and expect amazing battery life. You simply must be realistic. Only sync the email you have to sync. Open every app on your phone, one by one, if it has background sync, disable it if you don't need it. Apps like Pulse, Flipboard will background sync. Why on Earth you'd need them to load stories when you're not using the app I don't know. Even Google's own News and Weather app background sync's. Turn it all off. Additionally, I un-check Google Currents in Google account sync settings. It takes approx 5 seconds to load the data on nearly any app with modern phones with a single swipe or button press. These changes will drastically benefit you're battery life.


----------



## Simca

That sounds like great advice on saving battery. I've noticed that my Nexus 5 more than any other phone uses so much wifi battery drain.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Thanks *Anth0789*, I added your Battery Saving Tips to the Front Page, nice work


----------



## ihatelolcats

i tried disabling the play news stand thing but it just reinstalls itself. annoying


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i tried disabling the play news stand thing but it just reinstalls itself. annoying


Disable it in the "All" tab of the Apps window. Disabling it in the "Downloaded" tab just uninstalled the updates for me.


----------



## 8bitG33k

Mine's scheduled to be delivered friday... My weekend is planned to the max!! Thanks for putting those links together LA_Kings_Fan, and for this thread!

Has anyone here on OCN experienced the GPS issues some of the folks are describing over on XDA?


----------



## 8bitG33k

*FYI* "SIGNATURE LINK = Google/LG NEXUS 5 Owners Club
(Copy & Paste above link into your SIG LINE happysmiley.gif)"

Only plain text is copied to the clipboard... you may want to wrap it in code, LA_Kings_Fan:

Code:



Code:


[URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1443306/google-lg-nexus-5-owners-club-work-in-progress]Google/LG NEXUS 5 Owners Club[/URL]


----------



## Grobinov

Finally got my hands on the black Nexus 5 16 GB... thing is insanely fast compared to my old HTC Desire stuck on android 2.3.7 XD

Gotta say tho the phone is kinda big to use it with one hand, especially when using it with Spigen Neo Hybrid case...


----------



## Gabkicks

It feels so soft to the touch @[email protected]


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grobinov*
> 
> Finally got my hands on the black Nexus 5 16 GB... thing is insanely fast compared to my old HTC Desire stuck on android 2.3.7 XD
> 
> Gotta say tho the phone is kinda big to use it with one hand, especially when using it with Spigen Neo Hybrid case...


You'll probably get used to it. IMO 5" in the perfect size. Any larger is too much.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Grobinov*
> 
> Finally got my hands on the black Nexus 5 16 GB... thing is insanely fast compared to my old HTC Desire stuck on android 2.3.7 XD
> 
> Gotta say tho the phone is kinda big to use it with one hand, especially when using it with Spigen Neo Hybrid case...
> 
> 
> 
> You'll probably get used to it. IMO 5" in the perfect size. Any larger is too much.
Click to expand...

And _that_ is what she said.


----------



## Grobinov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You'll probably get used to it. IMO 5" in the perfect size. Any larger is too much.


I guess so it just feels weird after using a much smaller phone all theese years









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> And _that_ is what she said.


And the obligatiory ofc


----------



## pepejovi

Sorry, but I had to.


----------



## sWaY20

So I just got this from Amazon for 20$, came from China. I'm loving the wireless charging. It's pretty tiny and light stays green until you put the phone on then it'll turn blue, not bright though. The phone covers the entire thing, it beeps once you set it down with a good placement, nothing when you pull it off.


----------



## Grobinov

Took some time to setup the Nexus today. Unlocked the bootloader, flashed some custom recovery and rooted it ... then I got bored and flashed to Faux 123 kernel as well









So now all I know I should do is install Lux for some brightness control... anything else I'm missing







?


----------



## 8bitG33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grobinov*
> 
> Took some time to setup the Nexus today. Unlocked the bootloader, flashed some custom recovery and rooted it ... then I got bored and flashed to Faux 123 kernel as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now all I know I should do is install Lux for some brightness control... anything else I'm missing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Which Recovery did you flash?

Any particular reason you picked Faux 123 kernel over Franco's?


----------



## Grobinov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> Which Recovery did you flash?
> 
> Any particular reason you picked Faux 123 kernel over Franco's?


I flashed TWRP recovery... gotta say I like the fancy looking interface









I chose Faux because I've used it before and I thought I had already bought the tweaking app as well... turns out I was wrong so i have time to reconsider which kernel I'm going to use


----------



## 8bitG33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grobinov*
> 
> I flashed TWRP recovery... gotta say I like the fancy looking interface
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose Faux because I've used it before and I thought I had already bought the tweaking app as well... turns out I was wrong so i have time to reconsider which kernel I'm going to use


I'm quite interested in prolonging the battery life... stock battery life SUCKS!


----------



## Grobinov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> I'm quite interested in prolonging the battery life... stock battery life SUCKS!


Yeah I'm going to see how well the battery behaves on the nontweaked Franco and report here as well









Altho I am only on my second charge and I heard battery life on Nexus 5 gets better after a few charges


----------



## 8bitG33k

I'm getting ready to root sometime later today. I'm wondering if I should take the phone out for a GPS test drive first to see how it behaves before and after.

Do you know if GPS is dictated by the kernel, or by the ROM?


----------



## Grobinov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> I'm getting ready to root sometime later today. I'm wondering if I should take the phone out for a GPS test drive first to see how it behaves before and after.
> 
> Do you know if GPS is dictated by the kernel, or by the ROM?


No idea on the GPS part really... but if you are planning to root make sure you backup all data first. You have to install custom recovery and that will wipe *ALL* of your data... the phone will be completely reset which I found out after I did - who reads instructions anyway


----------



## 8bitG33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grobinov*
> 
> No idea on the GPS part really... but if you are planning to root make sure you backup all data first. You have to install custom recovery and that will wipe *ALL* of your data... the phone will be completely reset which I found out after I did - who reads instructions anyway


Thanks for the heads-up. I am aware it wipes all data, which is no big deal. I do read instructions








too many snafus in the past taught me the hard way.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> I'm quite interested in prolonging the battery life... stock battery life SUCKS!


Doesn't suck that much...


Thats unplugging at 7am, getting home around 5pm and all day on lte. The rest is wifi, totally stock 4.4.2, I'm only unlocked.


----------



## 8bitG33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Doesn't suck that much...
> 
> 
> Thats unplugging at 7am, getting home around 5pm and all day on lte. The rest is wifi, totally stock 4.4.2, I'm only unlocked.


Well, I suppose that depends on your personal usage and point of view.

For me the battery life sucks royally, compared to my Moto Atrix 4G (rooted, running Jelly Bean). I listen to Pandora a lot when I'm at work and one charge usually lasted me the entire day on my Atrix. With the Nexus 5 it lasts half as long. In that context my assertion is valid.


----------



## sWaY20

Streaming will def kill a battery depending on the phone, I agree. Mine was mostly browsing and listening to music through Google in my car. My battery isn't that good every day, but it's close.

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## 8bitG33k

Yeah, I agree. I mean, even w/out streaming my Atrix would last at least a day, two or more if I used it only lightly without needing to charge it. But then that mileage varied too, depending on which kernel I was running. Coming from that it is hard to get used to. Prolly just get used to taking a charger with me at all times.

And now... off to root!


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> Yeah, I agree. I mean, even w/out streaming my Atrix would last at least a day, two or more if I used it only lightly without needing to charge it. But then that mileage varied too, depending on which kernel I was running. Coming from that it is hard to get used to. Prolly just get used to taking a charger with me at all times.
> 
> And now... off to root!


Streaming is probably the big killer, I download everything I listen b/c I have a 32GB N5 and the audio playback battery life(due to DSP tunneling feature included in 4.4) on N5 is the best of all the phone I owned(inlcuding S3/S4 & HTC One). N5 for me easily lasts 1 day with heavy(5hr screen time), 2 day with moderare(2-3 screen usage) & multiple times I topped 4 day with my usual screen usage(<1 hr).



Eventually I will give flar2's ElementalX kernel a try, he have configured a new governor that seem to increase low workload/idle battery life to another level. But for now my battery life have been excellent.

p.s A must read for anyone who is planning on Unlocking a Nexus/GPE device, there is PSA on AndroidPolice about what to do after you unlock your phone:

http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/12/23/psa-make-sure-you-reboot-after-unlocking-your-nexus-or-gpe-devices-bootloader/

Basically this is what you should do:
Quote:


> Unlock your bootloader, but do not flash your custom recovery yet.
> Reboot.
> Your device will force-boot into stock recovery, wipe data and cache, then reboot again.
> Let the device boot all the way to the welcome screen.
> Reboot back into fastboot mode.
> Flash the custom recovery.
> Reboot


----------



## Gabkicks

just rooted my nexus 5







my 1st smartphone and first time rooting an android device. Now what do i do next.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*
> 
> just rooted my nexus 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 1st smartphone and first time rooting an android device. Now what do i do next.


See the Android App list in my Sig and get caught up.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*
> 
> just rooted my nexus 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 1st smartphone and first time rooting an android device. Now what do i do next.


Since you are now rooted & unlocked bootloader, make a backup in your custom recovery and start broswing the xda.com Nexus 5 forum for custom kernel/ROM options as well as try root-only apps:
I recommend the following:
Titanium backup(best with BusyBox also installed)
Greenify

Various other apps have Root-only features as well, for example Nova Launcher can only hide clock on a rooted device, check to find out.


----------



## 122512

How do I join?

I have a 16 GB Black Nexus 5 running 4.4.2 stock ROM... I sometimes use the faux123 kernel and sometimes dont so that's pretty variable.

Where do I sign up?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elemein*
> 
> How do I join?
> Where do I sign up?


PAGE #1 ... FIRST POST ... Scroll down a little ways until you see this ...


... then click on the link ... a pop-up window should open the sign up form for you to fill out.


----------



## 122512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> PAGE #1 ... FIRST POST ... Scroll down a little ways until you see this ...
> 
> 
> ... then click on the link ... a pop-up window should open the sign up form for you to fill out.


Thank you very much! SIgned up!


----------



## 8bitG33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i tried disabling the play news stand thing but it just reinstalls itself. annoying


I don't think uninstalling is the same thing as disabling







Many Google Services cannot be uninstalled. Try an app such as Greenify from the Play Store to hibernate battery hogs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SectorNine50*
> 
> My battery life is pretty excellent. I usually still have well over 50% of my battery left after 13-15 hours of being unplugged. My screen time varies from 1 hour to 2 hours, depending on the day.
> 
> That said, I've used ART from day 1, so I can't compare battery life to it and Dalvik. However, my buddy has the Moto X and his battery life improved _significantly_ when he turned on ART.


I didn't think most apps were compatible with ART yet - at least that's what I read somewhere. Have you noticed anything else, other than improved battery life?


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> I didn't think most apps were compatible with ART yet - at least that's what I read somewhere. Have you noticed anything else, other than improved battery life?


I haven't had a problem with any of my apps yet. My understanding is that Google can't guarantee that all of your apps will work perfectly, which is why it's a developer release; they want devs to make sure everything in their apps functions correctly with it. However, ironically, the only thing that stopped working on my phone was the Google search bar on my home screen, up until the recent upgrade to 4.4.2... But that has been the only negative consequence I've ran into.

ART loads apps unbelievably fast... I know this phone is fast anyway, but it was very apparent to me even in the short time I spent on the Dalvik runtime. My friend with the Moto X reported similar findings as well.

Long story short, I recommend that everyone at least gives it a try. It takes a while to recompile all of your apps right after the change, but its totally worth it in my opinion.


----------



## 8bitG33k

Very cool. Trying it now!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Really the big problem with Nexus devices is how the OS uses the CPU under heavy load and the crazy consumption that comes from wifi and cellular antenna. If i use chrome with 3G/4G battery life is horrible.


----------



## YangerD

I currently have the Galaxy Nexus and have been tinkering with the idea of upgrading to the Nexus 5. My phone now is laggy if I try to run a lot of different apps and it takes quite awhile to switch between them. How much of an upgrade will the Nexus 5 be and would it be worth the $400?


----------



## 8bitG33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD*
> 
> I currently have the Galaxy Nexus and have been tinkering with the idea of upgrading to the Nexus 5. My phone now is laggy if I try to run a lot of different apps and it takes quite awhile to switch between them. How much of an upgrade will the Nexus 5 be and would it be worth the $400?


it's totally worth it imho but I cant say how much of an upgrade it would be over the Galaxy Nexus. If my Atrix 4G's touchscreen hadn't developed blind spots (touch) I would have kept it at least another year. But then I'm not very upgrade needy.
You need to be aware that the Nexus 5 is pretty fragile and a bumper case is a must. There have been quite a few people with shattered and scratched camera lenses because of the raised camera bump on the back. Lastly some folks report GPS issues and there is a discussion if this is a hardware or a software issue. Apparently this only affected the first batch though and has since been addressed by Google. This is just stuff I read on XDA and Google Product forums, not personal experience.

Personal experience so far: while a bit bulky coming from my tiny Atrix and bad battery life compared to my Atrix, I love this phone! It has excellent good price/performance ratio. Whatever you do, do NOT buy the OEM bumper case. I did and I am totally regretting I did. It doesn't offer much protection, adds considerable bulk and makes the buttons difficult to press.


----------



## ihatelolcats

or just be careful with your $450 device


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD*
> 
> I currently have the Galaxy Nexus and have been tinkering with the idea of upgrading to the Nexus 5. My phone now is laggy if I try to run a lot of different apps and it takes quite awhile to switch between them. How much of an upgrade will the Nexus 5 be and would it be worth the $400?


It is have been a considerable upgrade for me from my Galaxy S4/HTC One in term of smoothness, the mutlitasking is pretty good and the phone is defintely worth the $400 overall.

Just based on my one battery life history, I am getting better battery life compared to the HTC One which had pretty good battery life. Mainly because I mostly use my phone to check emails and listen to audio files
 vs


----------



## 8bitG33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SectorNine50*
> 
> I haven't had a problem with any of my apps yet. My understanding is that Google can't guarantee that all of your apps will work perfectly, which is why it's a developer release; they want devs to make sure everything in their apps functions correctly with it. However, ironically, the only thing that stopped working on my phone was the Google search bar on my home screen, up until the recent upgrade to 4.4.2... But that has been the only negative consequence I've ran into.
> 
> ART loads apps unbelievably fast... I know this phone is fast anyway, but it was very apparent to me even in the short time I spent on the Dalvik runtime. My friend with the Moto X reported similar findings as well.
> 
> Long story short, I recommend that everyone at least gives it a try. It takes a while to recompile all of your apps right after the change, but its totally worth it in my opinion.


Stock camera quit working after switching to ART. Every time I try to open up the camera app I get a message saying unable to connect to camera. Switching back to Dalvik for now.


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> Stock camera quit working after switching to ART. Every time I try to open up the camera app I get a message saying unable to connect to camera. Switching back to Dalvik for now.


Huh, that's too bad. I never had an issue with it... Maybe I'm just lucky.


----------



## 8bitG33k

Yeah, it started working again right after I switched back to Dalvik.


----------



## ez12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD*
> 
> I currently have the Galaxy Nexus and have been tinkering with the idea of upgrading to the Nexus 5. My phone now is laggy if I try to run a lot of different apps and it takes quite awhile to switch between them. How much of an upgrade will the Nexus 5 be and would it be worth the $400?


I moved from a vzw gnex. It has been a substantial upgrade. Loving every minute with the nexus 5.


----------



## Grobinov

Now that I finally managed to stop Google Services from wakelocking my phone the battery life got waaaay better for me... 24 hours on battery with 1 hour of screen time and 30 minutes of calls (quite a battery hog actually







) and I still have 68% battery left







... Not bad at all considering I still have Google Now working









Before I'd be around 30% with usage like that XD


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grobinov*
> 
> Now that I finally managed to stop Google Services from wakelocking my phone the battery life got waaaay better for me... 24 hours on battery with 1 hour of screen time and 30 minutes of calls (quite a battery hog actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and I still have 68% battery left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Not bad at all considering I still have Google Now working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before I'd be around 30% with usage like that XD


There is always something eating battery for no reason with each different ROM. Thats the thing i hate the most about Android. Still a very unpolished OS. iOS is not much better but at lest they have limited hardware/software to deal with.


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> Yeah, it started working again right after I switched back to Dalvik.


You may consider clearing the app data on the camera app and see if that helps get it running. Although, I realize that switching back and forward between Dalvik and ART isn't exactly fun.


----------



## Gabkicks

What do you guys think of Qualcom Snapdragon Batteryguru? I insdtalled in along with lux and batterylife seems to have improved.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*
> 
> What do you guys think of Qualcom Snapdragon Batteryguru? I insdtalled in along with lux and batterylife seems to have improved.


I used it before, it didn't improve battery life significantly, it is likely that your battery life gain is from lux only.


----------



## 122512

Am I the only one whose GPS is really hit and miss?

High accuracy sucks up tons of power and thinks Im going backwards when Im stopped and needs Wi-Fi to work worth a damn.
Battery saver doesnt work at all most times.
Device only takes eons to start working and is buggy and often thinks I'm going offroading









Am I the only one?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elemein*
> 
> Am I the only one whose GPS is really hit and miss?
> 
> High accuracy sucks up tons of power and thinks Im going backwards when Im stopped and needs Wi-Fi to work worth a damn.
> Battery saver doesnt work at all most times.
> Device only takes eons to start working and is buggy and often thinks I'm going offroading
> 
> Am I the only one?


My GPS is working just fine when I drive around with it, although I only use it in high accuracy mode when driving & connect it to my car charger so power consumption isn't an issue. Maybe you should consider returning your phone for a replacement.


----------



## 122512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> My GPS is working just fine when I drive around with it, maybe you should consider returning your phone for a replacement.


It might be a little late for that since I bought it within 20 minutes of it being released...

It works well on occasion, just not reliably







Although adittedly my cell reception isnt amazing and it could be me messing with power toggles often and honestly, theres a lot of variables, I just dont want to rely on a return since Im past the grace period.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elemein*
> 
> It might be a little late for that since I bought it within 20 minutes of it being released...
> 
> It works well on occasion, just not reliably
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although adittedly my cell reception isnt amazing and it could be me messing with power toggles often and honestly, theres a lot of variables, I just dont want to rely on a return since Im past the grace period.


Cell reception probably have to do with it being unreliable in high accruacy mode. If you do suspect a hardware problem though you could still get a warranty replacement from LG as part of your 1 year warranty(if you unlocked & rooted just go to xda.com and look up guides that allow you to go back to 100% stock).


----------



## 122512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Cell reception probably have to do with it being unreliable in high accruacy mode. If you do suspect a hardware problem though you could still get a warranty replacement from LG as part of your 1 year warranty(if you unlocked & rooted just go to xda.com and look up guides that allow you to go back to 100% stock).


It's alright, I'll play around with it a bit more since it's already rooted and unlocked with a custom kernel and all that jazz... :/ Oh well, it's usable 50-70% of the time.


----------



## 8bitG33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SectorNine50*
> 
> You may consider clearing the app data on the camera app and see if that helps get it running. Although, I realize that switching back and forward between Dalvik and ART isn't exactly fun.


All it took was to switch back to Dalvik and then back to ART again. Camera app works fine now.


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> All it took was to switch back to Dalvik and then back to ART again. Camera app works fine now.


Cool! Notice any improvements?


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Count me in. Got mine on the 23rd December and I love it. Came from an S3 and it's so much so faster and lag free. Took a little getting used to but I've got the hang of it now. Battery lasts a day with moderate use. Need to do a few tweaks to see if I can get more out of it. My S3 used to last 3 days but it had a 4500mah battery.


----------



## UZ7

Got my N5 on Monday







came from an N4. Pretty much was looking for the native LTE, better display and slightly better cam. CPU/gpu power is pretty beefy. Optimized it similar to my N4, stock 4.4.2 + faux123 kernel + xposed/gravity box. Cam I can tell is better and battery last longer but with the battery capacity still won't beat other competitors but its good enough for me.









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Simca

Definite battery improvement with ART.


----------



## Mugen87

Will be here in a week or two


----------



## sherlock

More battery result from me, using flar2's ElementalX Kernel have helped it a lot. AOSP 4.4.2 Rooted

I am not a high SOT user(though I do run it at 100% brightness), most of my phone usage are listening to audiobooks/podcasts, weather info,check/send/email/text messages.


----------



## 8bitG33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> More battery result from me, using flar2's ElementalX Kernel have helped it a lot. AOSP 4.4.2 Rooted
> 
> I am not a high SOT user(though I do run it at 100% brightness), most of my phone usage are listening to audiobooks/podcasts,check/send weather/email/text messages.


Impressive! Do you have to flash to stock ROM first before installing this kernel?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> Impressive! Do you have to flash to stock ROM first before installing this kernel?


no, it works with all AOSP based custom ROMs, only have trouble with CAF based ROMs like official CM.


----------



## sWaY20

How do you only use your phone 30min in 5 days? That's insane, it's running in standby for 5 days basically. Standby is pretty incredible on the phone, it barely even sips juice at all.

Screen on time where it really counts though, standby just isn't using the phone.

tappin from the NeXus 10


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> How do you only use your phone 30min in 5 days? That's insane, it's running in standby for 5 days basically. Standby is pretty incredible on the phone, it barely even sips juice at all.
> 
> Screen on time where it really counts though, standby just isn't using the phone.
> 
> tappin from the NeXus 10


I do nothing with screen on except checking mail/messages & weather, most of my phone usage during the 5 days are about 7 hour of podcast/audiobook listening(which are helped by DSP tunneling introduced in 4.4 ). I only use the phone when I am away from my home & office, at the office I use my computer for work and at home I use my tablet for media consumption.


----------



## sWaY20

Ah ok, makes since, just still hard to contemplate. I'm at 30 min before I get outta bed in the morning and get ready for work. I do use my phone all day for work on the road too though.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

I picked up the *Nexus Wireless Charger* as well. Really nice little unit







, though charging isn't AS fast with it as the PLUG-IN charger.
And while it does work through my Spigen Ultra Hybrid case, I think I'm going to bite the bullet and buy the OFFICIAL Nexus 5 Bumper Case,
the Spigen Ultra Hybrid just isn't what I hoped it would be ?









That said, 1 or 2 of these, a Vehicle Charger, and the original plug-in charger ... why even worry about the Battery life ?









The phone sits on a charger on the Bed nightstand, so it's 100% to start the day ...

- - _usage_ - -

... gets plugged into the car charger on the way to work ...

- - _usage_ - -

... gets plopped onto the wireless charger sitting on the desk at work ...

- - _usage_ - -

... gets plugged into the car charger on the way home ...

- - _usage_ - -

goes back on bedroom charger, so it's 100% to start the day all over again ...

Frankly I really don't see the battery life being an issue no matter how much you use this phone, unless you just refuse to want to use a charger semi-regularly ?


----------



## mebas

Proud Nexus 5 owner for almost a month








My Antutu benchmark results with NO overclocking, Cataclysm ROM, ElementalX Kernel and Qualcomm-optimized Dalvik & Bionic libraries:


ROM:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2518660
Kernel:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2519607&highlight=cataclysm
Qualcomm-optimized Dalvik & Bionic libraries:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2546120

After these flashings:
Baterry temperature average - 25°C;
CPU minimum - 34°C in-door, 13°C out-door;
CPU temperature average (screen: 85%, 3G:On, WiFi:On, Sync:On, 3-4 runing apps) - 46°C;
CPU max - 60°;
Battery holds about 34hours or more. One time (didn't used much at a party) - around 57hours









Happy flashing








P.s. Bootloader unlocked, Rooted and installed TWRP with Nexus Root toolkit

Donis (aka. Mebas)


----------



## Grobinov

Is this battery usage normal?... I didn't think phone calls would eat battery that much










Running stock ROM and Faux kernel... also my screen time is only 1.5 hours thats why the battery usage seems a bit odd


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grobinov*
> 
> Is this battery usage normal?... I didn't think phone calls would eat battery that much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running stock ROM and Faux kernel... also my screen time is only 1.5 hours thats why the battery usage seems a bit odd


Might want to use Gsam battery monitor to see exactly what is causing the high battery drain, stock battery monitor provides too little detail in comparison.


----------



## sWaY20

Did you talk on the phone for 4hrs? Your using the radio constantly to talk, so yes it takes some battery to call. 1 day of battery, 1 and half hrs sot, and a lot of talk time. You had 26% left, your battery is fine, you used your phone that is all.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*GOOD NEWS* to anyone ( like me







) using this phone on *T-Mobile* ...
at least I think ? maybe not if the NEXUS 5 can't tape in to the 700 MHz spectrum though ? I dunno









*T-Mobile announces $2.37 billion purchase of Verizon's A-block spectrum*
http://www.tmonews.com/2014/01/t-mobile-announces-2-37-billion-purchase-of-verizons-a-block-spectrum/


----------



## sWaY20

Nope unfortunately, you need a phone with the specific band and block or whatever.

+Dan Tallant 700mhz doesn't mean only Band 12. 700mhz actually includes multiple blocks of LTE.

Block A: 12 MHz bandwidth (698-704 and 728-734 MHz) T-Mobile's new spectrum.
Block B: 12 MHz bandwidth (704-710 and 734-740 MHz)
Block C: 22 MHz bandwidth (746-757 and 776-787 MHz) Verizon's spectrum.
Block D: 10 MHz bandwidth (758-763 and 788-793 MHz)
Block E: 6 MHz bandwidth (722-728 MHz)﻿


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> *GOOD NEWS* to anyone ( like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) using this phone on *T-Mobile* ...
> at least I think ? maybe not if the NEXUS 5 can't tape in to the 700 MHz spectrum though ? I dunno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *T-Mobile announces $2.37 billion purchase of Verizon's A-block spectrum*
> http://www.tmonews.com/2014/01/t-mobile-announces-2-37-billion-purchase-of-verizons-a-block-spectrum/


LG-D820's radio:

GSM: 850/900/1800/1900 MHz
CDMA: Band Class: 0/1/10
WCDMA: Bands: 1/2/4/5/6/8/19
LTE: Bands: 1/2/4/5/17/19/25/26/41

So if 700mhz A-block doesn't belong to any of those LTE bands then this have no influence on Nexus 5.


----------



## ihatelolcats

201 hours uptime and still going strong


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> 201 hours uptime and still going strong


How is that possible?! Can you share a picture of your battery usage screen??


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> How is that possible?! Can you share a picture of your battery usage screen??


Recharge your battery


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Recharge your battery


Oh thanks I didn't know I could recharge my phone.

I was under the assumption he had managed to get his phone to last that long without recharging hence the surprised nature of my reply


----------



## ihatelolcats

lol yeah, I did recharge it in that time. sorry about the confusion


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> *GOOD NEWS* to anyone ( like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) using this phone on *T-Mobile* ...
> at least I think ? maybe not if the NEXUS 5 can't tape in to the 700 MHz spectrum though ? I dunno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *T-Mobile announces $2.37 billion purchase of Verizon's A-block spectrum*
> http://www.tmonews.com/2014/01/t-mobile-announces-2-37-billion-purchase-of-verizons-a-block-spectrum/


So this means T-Mobile users can use parts of Verizon's network?


----------



## sethcb

Just joined the club







. Mine arived today and it works great! A real upgrade from my Galaxy Nexus (wich I still love btw).

Any tips on custom backgrounds ? Cant seem to find many good ones!


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sethcb*
> 
> Just joined the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Mine arived today and it works great! A real upgrade from my Galaxy Nexus (wich I still love btw).
> 
> Any tips on custom backgrounds ? Cant seem to find many good ones!


Depends on what you mean by "custom backgrounds." I love life wallpapers and Nexus 4 Dot Wallpaper and Halo Live Wallpaper are my 2 favorite live wallpapers. See the Ultimate Android App List in my sig for additional apps.


----------



## sethcb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Depends on what you mean by "custom backgrounds." I love life wallpapers and Nexus 4 Dot Wallpaper and Halo Live Wallpaper are my 2 favorite live wallpapers. See the Ultimate Android App List in my sig for additional apps.


Yeah thats what i meant. I also like the live backgrounds that move around and such.
I believe there was only 1 available when I changed it so I was looking for more options.
I currently dont have my Nexus 5 on me. I changed from provider and I need to wait ti'll my number switches







.

I'll take a look at the app list thanks!


----------



## Frankzro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> *GOOD NEWS* to anyone ( like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) using this phone on *T-Mobile* ...
> at least I think ? maybe not if the NEXUS 5 can't tape in to the 700 MHz spectrum though ? I dunno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *T-Mobile announces $2.37 billion purchase of Verizon's A-block spectrum*
> http://www.tmonews.com/2014/01/t-mobile-announces-2-37-billion-purchase-of-verizons-a-block-spectrum/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> *GOOD NEWS* to anyone ( like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) using this phone on *T-Mobile* ...
> at least I think ? maybe not if the NEXUS 5 can't tape in to the 700 MHz spectrum though ? I dunno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *T-Mobile announces $2.37 billion purchase of Verizon's A-block spectrum*
> http://www.tmonews.com/2014/01/t-mobile-announces-2-37-billion-purchase-of-verizons-a-block-spectrum/
> 
> [IMG
> 
> ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1830081/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]


Hi LA Kings fan dude-buddy!







I travel a lot for work in California so I go around spots in Nor Cal and SoCal. I am in Valley Ford right now which is near Bodega. I can confirm that the news your provided is accurate. I'm in the damn sticks bro! Cows ,Chickens and Ducks! This area screams " I know Version has reception out here" I'm getting full bars (Little H at the top ) data is slow as hell, but talk is perfect. My work phone is At&t and it gets two weak bars that fail if you moves too much.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> So this means T-Mobile users can use parts of Verizon's network?


No ... T-Mobile is BUYING the Towers and that block of Spectrum ... so once approved by the FCC and such, and T-Mobile converts/updates them they will be T-MOBILE property not Verizon anymore ...

Unfortunately from what I've been reading ... our NEXUS 5 phones don't tap into that bandwidth, so it maybe won't be much help to us ? unless somehow T-Mobile can piggyback the signal ? and/or Google issues some OTA update that doesn't require a new Chip inside the phone to get the 700 Mhz band.

Otherwise it's wait for the NEXUS 6 I guess ? or find another phone that DOES support all the new bands that T-Mobile will own and broadcast over ...

Long story short, it is good news, as it shows at least a major financial and infrastructure commitment from T-Mobile to try and move into the top 3 of Cell Providers and will only lead to better coverage, reception and phones down the line ...


----------



## 8bitG33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sethcb*
> 
> Just joined the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Mine arived today and it works great! A real upgrade from my Galaxy Nexus (wich I still love btw).
> 
> Any tips on custom backgrounds ? Cant seem to find many good ones!


Plenty of backgrounds to go around









Personally I use an all black wallpaper (it supposedly helps a bit with the battery life + I like the contrast) and on my lockscreen I have a Hammerhead shark.

On a different note does anyone here know if it is possible to change the "OK Google" trigger phrase? "OK Jarvis" works most of the time also XD


----------



## ihatelolcats

the nexus 5 has a backlit screen so changing the color to black wont help battery life. on an oled screen it would since the pixels themselves produce the light


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> the nexus 5 has a backlit screen so changing the color to black wont help battery life. on an oled screen it would since the pixels themselves produce the light


The Nexus 5's screen is one of the best displays I've seen.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> The Nexus 5's screen is one of the best displays I've seen.


You probably haven't seen an HTC One or LG G2 yet then


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> You probably haven't seen an HTC One or LG G2 yet then


Don't the LG G2 and LG Nexus 5 have the same panel, just different size. Maybe the Nexus 5 has worse viewing angles, but better PPI?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Don't the LG G2 and LG Nexus 5 have the same panel, just different size. Maybe the Nexus 5 has worse viewing angles, but better PPI?


Not true, G2 used LG's own panel with special features(GRAM), Nexus 5 used the a 4.95" 1080p panel made by JDI and similar to the one used by HTC on the Droid DNA.


----------



## Simca

HTC One looks like it has one hell of a screen.


----------



## sWaY20

The nexus 5 has same screen as the droid dna.

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> HTC One looks like it has one hell of a screen.


I came to the nexus 5 from an htc one, the one did indeed have a great screen. Better brightness and contrast were the big hitters, but for the price the nexus 5's shortcomings are forgiveable.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> the nexus 5 has a backlit screen so changing the color to black wont help battery life. on an oled screen it would since the pixels themselves produce the light
> 
> 
> 
> The Nexus 5's screen is one of the best displays I've seen.
Click to expand...

i didnt say it wasnt a good screen lol


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Well *IF* you've been waiting to try the *Nexus 5* ... but didn't have the *$350-$400* up front cost, and don't mind giving *T-Mobile* a try ...










... http://www.t-mobile.com/cell-phones/google-nexus-5.html?AID=11031750&PID=6147683


----------



## kwamayze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> Impressive! Do you have to flash to stock ROM first before installing this kernel?


I'm using elemental but my battery life is horrible. How do you get such battery life? What settings do you use?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kwamayze*
> 
> I'm using elemental but my battery life is horrible. How do you get such battery life? What settings do you use?


Mind post your battery monitor's screenshot(Gsam battery monitor prefered) for your "horrible battery life", and what are your current Elemental X settings?


----------



## |2A|N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Well *IF* you've been waiting to try the *Nexus 5* ... but didn't have the *$350-$400* up front cost, and don't mind giving *T-Mobile* a try ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... http://www.t-mobile.com/cell-phones/google-nexus-5.html?AID=11031750&PID=6147683


Me and my wife just switched from Verizon using this deal. I got the Nexus 5 and she got the IPhone 5C. I had the Note II and they only gave me $137 for trade-in sucks but we're saving about $25 a month switching to T-Mobile. Also for those who don't know they do a credit check and you have to qualify for the $0 down.

We walked out the door with paying nothing out of pocket and received a $25 referral credit a $25 sim card credit and 2 free $40 cases for our phones. Not bad when you add it all up.









Edit: I forgot to mention I work for the City and get a 15% discount as well.


----------



## sWaY20

So I guess sellers in China are getting the official nexus bumpers and selling them cheap on eBay. I just ordered white/grey one for $20, $18 with my eBay bucks.

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=131088503401

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## sWaY20

Also got this actual bumper from eBay.


----------



## Simca

Not a fan of that bumper myself.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

I've got the Spigen Slim Armor on mine. Nice case, feels good in the hand. Adds a little bit of bulk but not too much. Doesn't feel cheap like my wife's one that she got off eBay. Only downside is the buttons, they're a bit stiff but not too stiff that I can't use them.


----------



## kwamayze

I use default settings for everything except i have dt2w enabled but i disabled it and standby battery is still very bad. I lose around 10% in 5 hours on standby with wifi on and mobile data off. No background programs running too. Please tell me you elementalX settings


----------



## kwamayze

I updated to 0.24 and battery life has somehow improved but still nowhere near what i was getting before. I used elemental X default settings except choosing stock where possible. My mobile data is always off, wifi on but losing like 10% in 5 hrs with phone in standby and nothing running in the background.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kwamayze*
> 
> I updated to 0.24 and battery life has somehow improved but still nowhere near what i was getting before. I used elemental X default settings except choosing stock where possible. My mobile data is always off, wifi on but losing like 10% in 5 hrs with phone in standby and nothing running in the background.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Are you using ElementalX governor? If you don't go full default you aren't really getting all the battery saving optimization of ElementalX. On the same kernel I am getting 0.3-0.4%/hr drain in screenoff standby, when I listen to audio it goes up to 2-4% an hour when I listen to audio.

btw I really recommend Gsam battery monitor, it is better looking & gives a lot more information and features than the stock android battery monitor, it even provides information regarding wakelocks that might be hurting your battery life.



my specific settings:
Quote:


> Installing ElementalX...
> CPU optimization: elementalx
> Undervolting to 750mV
> ROW i/o scheduler
> Sweep2wake disabled
> Doubletap2wake disabled
> S2W/DT2W power key toggle disabled
> Max screen off frequency enabled
> Disable gboost
> Ondemand GPU Governor


----------



## Mugen87

Finally got my nexus 5. Moved up from a htc epic 4g. This is bone stock ATM. Will root when if I find the time.

Have to say Google now is not at all that useful. There is alot of info that i just dont use. I been using OK Google a lot its great when driving or multitasking with your hands busy. Wish it had more control over the phone itself. Like turning radios on/off or use a different default alarm clock. Android needs some sort of default app controls just to lock certain things in. If I flash any other ROM will I still have the OK Google function.

Camara, screen, and weight are above what I expected. So happy with this purchase.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> 
> Finally got my nexus 5. Moved up from a htc epic 4g. This is bone stock ATM. Will root when if I find the time.
> 
> Have to say Google now is not at all that useful. There is alot of info that i just dont use. I been using OK Google a lot its great when driving or multitasking with your hands busy. Wish it had more control over the phone itself. Like turning radios on/off or use a different default alarm clock. Android needs some sort of default app controls just to lock certain things in. If I flash any other ROM will I still have the OK Google function.
> 
> Camara, screen, and weight are above what I expected. So happy with this purchase.


Depends more on if you use a custom launcher or not. I like using NOVA Launcher but, lose "OK Google" in the process.


----------



## Mugen87

What is the cleanest way to change icons in stock android?


----------



## Simca

You have to use a launcher like NOVA Launcher.


----------



## Mugen87

Sorry for the question rant. So, if I flash a ROM but keep the stock launcher I still have ok-g


----------



## Simca

I believe so, if that particular rom keeps that feature.


----------



## Mugen87

What is a good source for the ROM and kernal options out there.

Can I get pie controls and ok-g on the same build?


----------



## 8bitG33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> What is a good source for the ROM and kernal options out there.
> 
> Can I get pie controls and ok-g on the same build?


Personally I use Cataclysm ROM with Franco Kernel and I doubt I'll be switching anytime soon.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> What is a good source for the ROM and kernal options out there.
> 
> Can I get pie controls and ok-g on the same build?


Haven't used any custom ROM,for Kernel I am using ElementalX, stable & offer great battery life(its unique CPU governor is really good), plenty of features & overclock/undervolt options. I recommend you start with all stock settings and start tweaking after you get used to it.


----------



## Mugen87

I dont want to change to much. New Icons, better battery life, ok-g, lock screen? and I want to play with pie controls (Im into the whole gestures concept). So, these are the goals to try out.

Can I just get root, unlock my bootloader, and stay at stock till I do some research? Is it hard to try out the Ubuntu touch on the nexus 5? I also need a good backup in place for my phone.


----------



## Mugen87

The over all look of KitKat is smooth. black, white, and gray just the icons are killing me.


----------



## 8bitG33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> I dont want to change to much. New Icons, better battery life, ok-g, lock screen? and I want to play with pie controls (Im into the whole gestures concept). So, these are the goals to try out.
> 
> Can I just get root, unlock my bootloader, and stay at stock till I do some research? I also need a good backup in place for my phone.


You can certainly unlock your phone and stay on stock. You can use xposed framework to tweak icons etc. Example: Xposed with gravity box and softkeyz app.


----------



## kwamayze

It seems your mobile network is off. Do you get those battery life numbers with network off?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kwamayze*
> 
> It seems your mobile network is off. Do you get those battery life numbers with network off?


Surely you see the "36:17:30 & 40.2%" next to "phone radio"? If the mobile network is off that number would read all 0.


of course the mobile network is on, that screenshot was just taken when I was getting bad signal. Here is another one.



If you are still getting bad battery life with EX, then that's probably because you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kwamayze*
> 
> I used elemental X default settings except choosing stock where possible.


were choosing stock when the default setting was better for battery life, for example the undervolt setting(default 750mV vs Stock).


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Battery life on my N5 is much to be desired







i don't know why its so bad


Spoiler: Warning: Bad Battery Life Pictures!


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Battery life on my N5 is much to be desired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't know why its so bad
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Bad Battery Life Pictures!


use lux to lower screen brightness and power consumption.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> use lux to lower screen brightness and power consumption.


Thanks I'll give it a go for a couple of days and see if it changes anything.
Is it normal for GSam to report that the android OS is using up basically all my battery?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Thanks I'll give it a go for a couple of days and see if it changes anything.
> Is it normal for GSam to report that the android OS is using up basically all my battery?


I'd reboot and try again, It is the first time I see kernel% over 15% in Gsam.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Thanks I'll give it a go for a couple of days and see if it changes anything.
> Is it normal for GSam to report that the android OS is using up basically all my battery?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Battery life on my N5 is much to be desired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't know why its so bad
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Bad Battery Life Pictures!


use lux to lower screen brightness and power consumption.

Also consider downclocking phone when not in use if you're on a rom.

Make sure apps aren't open in the background or constantly working doing something. I know certain people have skype or steam running in the background and that can drain battery. Likewise weather update intervals should be set to every 6 hours or so. Email should by changed to whatever suits you best, but the more it pulls the more usage your phone has.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> use lux to lower screen brightness and power consumption.
> 
> Also consider downclocking phone when not in use if you're on a rom.
> 
> Make sure apps aren't open in the background or constantly working doing something. I know certain people have skype or steam running in the background and that can drain battery. Likewise weather update intervals should be set to every 6 hours or so. Email should by changed to whatever suits you best, but the more it pulls the more usage your phone has.


I'm running stock.
I generally clear my apps quite often and I don't even have my brightness turned up very much.


----------



## kwamayze

I will give it a try


----------



## Frankzro

I gotta be honest... I'm not sure if its my Nexus 5, I haven't had to root this thing and I can install any app and they all work fine. I can even find a file online and install it without it asking for permission. Sooooo why root it ?







I do how ever get a bunch of bug reports on my phone.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Well *IF* you've been waiting to try the *Nexus 5* ... but didn't have the *$350-$400* up front cost, and don't mind giving *T-Mobile* a try ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... http://www.t-mobile.com/cell-phones/google-nexus-5.html?AID=11031750&PID=6147683


Is this a rare thing in the US (Getting a phone with no up front cost on a 2 year contract)?

I have to ask as almost all phones over here in the UK are free up front (the latest iPhones usually cost at first)
I got my N5 free on contract on launch day with unlimited talk and text and 2GB of data for $60US a month and I got a free Nexus 7 2012


----------



## sWaY20

The us sucks with a lot of things, this is one of them. Finally t mobile is breaking this ugly habit though. Internet is another thing the us sucks in, overpriced and insanely slow compared to other places. Things need to change.


----------



## Mugen87

So, dropped my nexus 5 and cracked the screen. My spigen case was delivered 6 hours later







Every thing else works fine and the screen is still just as responsive, but feels scary to swipe my finger across

Not surprised by the heavy screen shatter that happened. The phone is so light wight I didnt expect it to survive a good drop. 2 new rules buy a case when you buy the phone and no more phones in laps while driving (It slipped out when I got out of the jeep; nice fall). On a better note, the over all end user part replacement on this phone is great. The whole thing is able to be parted out really well and replacement parts are available. Is like a lego set everything is segmented and snaps together. New screen assembly with front housing was $130 on ebay for an OEM part.

I will take photos of the whole process when I get the new screen for reference. Might even buy a broke nexus 5 one day to have a spare parts unit.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> So, dropped my nexus 5 and cracked the screen. My spigen case was delivered 6 hours later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every thing else works fine and the screen is still just as responsive, but feels scary to swipe my finger across
> 
> Not surprised by the heavy screen shatter that happened. The phone is so light wight I didnt expect it to survive a good drop. 2 new rules buy a case when you buy the phone and no more phones in laps while driving (It slipped out when I got out of the jeep; nice fall). On a better note, the over all end user part replacement on this phone is great. The whole thing is able to be parted out really well and replacement parts are available. Is like a lego set everything is segmented and snaps together. New screen assembly with front housing was $130 on ebay for an OEM part.
> 
> I will take photos of the whole process when I get the new screen for reference. Might even buy a broke nexus 5 one day to have a spare parts unit.


Sorry to hear about your Nexus 5 shattering. Although I love the phone, this is about the most delicate phone I've ever seen short of the iphone 4. You really have to baby it. I suggest even after getting the screen replaced and the case on that you get the Spigen Ultra Crystal screen protector as well. The screen scratches rather easily.


----------



## Mugen87

Ordered a 3 pack


----------



## Mugen87

Is my warranty going to be voided


----------



## Cyberion

Any news on CM or another custom ROM working on Kitkat that isn't a nightly?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyberion*
> 
> Any news on CM or another custom ROM working on Kitkat that isn't a nightly?


Check for yourself on xda: Nexus 5 Android Development or Nexus 5 Original Android Development


----------



## Magical Eskimo

What music players do you guys use? I actually bought poweramp because it was the only decent music player I could find that would allow me to browse the actual folders I put in the phone myself rather than the Play Music app forcing me to have my music sorted by the phone.


----------



## sWaY20

Google music all the way, keeps me only needing a 16gb phone and can listen to it on anything.

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## rationalthinking

Coming from an iPhone to a Nexus 5, I'm in love with this phone. This isn't my first appearance with Andriod since I have owned newNexus 7.

My only question us, what is up with this camera?


----------



## sethcb

What case would people advice that could help when the Phone happends to fall ?

Been reading trough the last few pages and I saw this case:

http://www.spigen.com/nexus-5-case-neo-hybrid.html

Is it any good ? Anyone using that case at the moment ? or you can advice on a other case









Need some feedback


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

I've got the Spigen Slim Armor case and it's really good quality. I think the only difference between the one you linked and mine is that my one has a removable backplate and rubber buttons.


----------



## CaucasianAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> Is my warranty going to be voided


Opening the body of the phone most definitely voids the warranty. But unless you purchased your phone through a carrier and have insurance you don't really have much of a choice but to void the warranty and fix it yourself.


----------



## lightsout

Jumped over from vzw yesterday. Had a note 2. Getting used to the smaller size again. But loving being back on a nexus. Got one for my wife and daughter as well. Good bye big red.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sethcb*
> 
> What case would people advice that could help when the Phone happends to fall ?
> 
> Been reading trough the last few pages and I saw this case:
> 
> http://www.spigen.com/nexus-5-case-neo-hybrid.html
> 
> Is it any good ? Anyone using that case at the moment ? or you can advice on a other case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need some feedback


Check earlier in this thread or my posts specifically I have the neo-hybrid in champagne gold and it's highly recommended.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sethcb*
> 
> What case would people advice that could help when the Phone happends to fall ?
> 
> Been reading trough the last few pages ,,, or you can advice on a other case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need some feedback


Well THIS is happening ... 

https://play.google.com/store/devices/collection/promotion_50000e9_25off_promo?hl=en

I'll be buying the OFFICIAL Nexus 5 Bumper Case ... not really happy with my current Spigen Ultra Hybrid Case.


----------



## sherlock

For those of your that might travel to China soon, China Unicom's 3G/HSPA USIM works perfectly with Nexus 5. I am just begining a 3 week vacation in China and the Unicom USIM I bought at the airport works just fine(although 3G/HSPA battery life isn't as good as 4G LTE battery life).


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Well THIS is happening ...
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/devices/collection/promotion_50000e9_25off_promo?hl=en
> 
> I'll be buying the OFFICIAL Nexus 5 Bumper Case ... not really happy with my current Spigen Ultra Hybrid Case.


Did you read the link I posted back some? I just got the grey version for $20 from eBay with free shipping. That's still way cheaper.


----------



## minerva330

I have the "official" bumper for the N5 I have mixed feelings about it. It adds a lot of extra girth for a so called bumper. I wish it was more similar to the N4 bumper, i.e., sans back-plate. Wish Google offered the sleeve when I order I would have gotten that instead.

Just as an aside: any one else using the MultiRom manager. I have stock and cataclysm on it but I am looking for a new ROM to test as well


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Well THIS is happening ...
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/devices/collection/promotion_50000e9_25off_promo?hl=en
> 
> I'll be buying the OFFICIAL Nexus 5 Bumper Case ... not really happy with my current Spigen Ultra Hybrid Case.


Should got the neo-hybrid.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Should got the neo-hybrid.


^ This, the buttons on the official bumper are much too stiff


----------



## lightsout

I bought an Ultra Hybrid I think its called. I like the case but the fit around the screen is not perfect. It doesn't fit the phone like a glove like I expected. Used to my diztronic tpu cases but the back window looked cool.


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I bought an Ultra Hybrid I think its called. I like the case but the fit around the screen is not perfect. It doesn't fit the phone like a glove like I expected. Used to my diztronic tpu cases but the back window looked cool.


Do u mean the air cushion ultra hybrid case with the clear back? That's the one I have and I love the case. Fits fine, feels solid and looks sexy on my nexus. Buttons work great with the case. Very happy with the case.


----------



## lightsout

Yes that's the one. Buttons work great. I like the look and all that. But the fit around the screen is not super snug. At least not what I'm used to with standard tpu cases I've had
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I bought an Ultra Hybrid I think its called. I like the case but the fit around the screen is not perfect. It doesn't fit the phone like a glove like I expected. Used to my diztronic tpu cases but the back window looked cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Do u mean the air cushion ultra hybrid case with the clear back? That's the one I have and I love the case. Fits fine, feels solid and looks sexy on my nexus. Buttons work great with the case. Very happy with the case.
Click to expand...


----------



## neymar32

Bought a Nexus 5 few days ago and I love the black matte finish on the back. It's also so thin and fits my hand soo nicely that I'm hesitating on buying a case for it. Cases where always very optional to me because I'm taking good care of my stuff







Dunno yet


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neymar32*
> 
> Bought a Nexus 5 few days ago and I love the black matte finish on the back. It's also so thin and fits my hand soo nicely that I'm hesitating on buying a case for it. Cases where always very optional to me because I'm taking good care of my stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno yet


Grab a spigen neo-hybrid, $20 for a decent case. That or an ultrafit if you don't want to add too much bulk around the edges


----------



## ihatelolcats

i can understand getting a screen protector but to me the annoyance of a case isnt worth the little protection it provides from drops


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i can understand getting a screen protector but to me the annoyance of a case isnt worth the little protection it provides from drops


that's fine but when your phone cracks you're gonna kick yourself in the face.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i can understand getting a screen protector but to me the annoyance of a case isnt worth the little protection it provides from drops


Even the most cautious of us will drop something valuable eventually, when it's your phone, well.

Case in point, my SwitchEasy CapsuleRebel for my iPhone 4 let it survive unscathed probably 6 drops into concrete from 4-5ft. Then I had my Ballistic HC case for it, I chucked it against concrete (walls this time) for lulz and nothing happened. I'll gladly spend $20 to save $400.

Not to mention an iPhone 4 is pretty much _the_ most fragile smartphone (Nexus 4 withheld)


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

COMING SOON ...

the *RED NEXUS 5* on the Google Play Store



http://androidandme.com/2014/01/news/red-nexus-5-leaks-again-this-time-in-press-image-form/


----------



## 8bitG33k

Just thought I'd link this very helpful post from XDA. Nexus 5 - ROMs, Kernels, MODs, Recoveries, Themes


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> COMING SOON ...
> 
> the *RED NEXUS 5* on the Google Play Store
> 
> 
> 
> http://androidandme.com/2014/01/news/red-nexus-5-leaks-again-this-time-in-press-image-form/


ooh la la
that's sharp looking


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> COMING SOON ...
> 
> the *RED NEXUS 5* on the Google Play Store
> 
> 
> 
> http://androidandme.com/2014/01/news/red-nexus-5-leaks-again-this-time-in-press-image-form/


Is not going to look red at all in a case







.


----------



## Simca

Maybe Spigen will release a red border for the ultra hybrid case.


----------



## sherlock

After my 3 week trip to China in which I almost dropped my Nexus 5 3 different times, I finally caved and bought a Spigen Neo Hybrid(Gold) Case for my N5. It arrived today and I really like it so far.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> After my 3 week trip to China in which I almost dropped my Nexus 5 3 different times, I finally caved and bought a Spigen Neo Hybrid(Gold) Case for my N5. It arrived today and I really like it so far.


Grats, not sure if I told you so, but I told others so.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Grats, not sure if I told you so, but I told others so.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Let us know when yours scratches.


You did tell me so and I thank you for that warning







and the recommendation of the Gold color(it does look quite good, although I'd prefer an all black case if it were available ) . Granted I had any scratches on the Nexus 5 in the 3 month I used it without a case, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> You did tell me so and I thank you for that warning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the recommendation of the Gold color(it does look quite good, although I'd prefer an all black case if it were available ) . Granted I never did have any scratches on the Nexus 5 in the 3 month I used it without a case, but better safe than sorry.


I'm planning on stripping the band and trying out some different paints in a week or so, I'll post updates on that for ya


----------



## ihatelolcats

anyone know why the x and u are matte instead of shiny on the back?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> anyone know why the x and u are matte instead of shiny on the back?


On the white version they're all glossy


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> anyone know why the x and u are matte instead of shiny on the back?
> 
> 
> 
> On the white version they're all glossy
Click to expand...

the shiny part actually has fallen off leaving matte looking adhesive strips (not even very sticky). i investigated with an xacto blade... weird design choice


----------



## babarasghar

So finally managed to get a decent battery time out of my nexus 5
https://imageshack.us/a/img36/2386/8cha.jpg

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Simca

Got a little nick in my Gold frame, but it'd have to take way more punishment for me to replace it. I've always wanted Spigen to just release the frames, nothing else.


----------



## ihatelolcats

all my logo letters are off now. i can still see where the sticker was on the back after all this time


----------



## Simca

Using exposed to change the dpi of Chrome and other apps really making use of 1080p. @nathris also got his Nexus 5 recently.


----------



## nathris

I have a 32gb white model with a black back for some reason. Not a fan of the glossy sides, but I like the white earpiece.


----------



## sherlock

Finally took the plunge after months of debating between custom rom vs Xposed framework+module. Turns out Xposed modules are much easier to install and the Gravity Box module gives me all the feature I'd want from a custom rom anyway.


----------



## Simca

I might buy the bright red neo-hybrid case as well.


----------



## sherlock

App recommendation for you guys:

Muzei & TimePin

Both are new apps that I found very intertesting & useful.


----------



## danilon62

Just got my nexus 5 today









Its so epic, I mean, Its epic


----------



## Wrend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> Just got my nexus 5 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its so epic, I mean, Its epic


Yeah, pretty much sums it up...


----------



## Wrend

In case anyone is looking for an easy way to root their Nexus 5 while keeping it close to stock, here is a little guide I made on Android Forums:
Quote:


> This is a more descriptive (newbie friendly) guide, but it will essentially be using the methods as posted by Chainfire and described here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2507211
> 
> *Warning*: Unlocking the boot loader on your Nexus 5 will factory reset it and wipe all of your data on it. Please back up any data you want to save. There are various methods you can use to do this, but this thread is meant to be a short and sweet guide on how to optionally root your Nexus 5, so these methods won't be covered here. Also, this is entirely a *use-at-your-own-risk* procedure. However, this method has worked well for me and countless others, so it should be relatively low risk.
> 
> This guide will be aimed more at users of Windows PCs (Windows 7 is what I used to do this), though similar methods using other OSs are available. For those, visit the link above.
> 
> Also, please read this guide in its entirety so you know what all is entailed before you start the process.
> 
> ...
> 
> 1:
> 
> First you will need to download the Google USB driver for the Nexus 5 and the CF-Auto-Root tool kit. These are ZIP files and will need to be extracted to use them. (When referencing the names of these extracted ZIP files later in this guide, I will be assuming you chose to name the folders they were extracted to by their default names.)
> 
> Driver Download Page: http://developer.android.com/sdk/win-usb.html
> 
> CF-Auto-Root Download Page: http://download.chainfire.eu/363/CF-Root/CF-Auto-Root/CF-Auto-Root-hammerhead-hammerhead-nexus5.zip (Also, feel free to help support Chainfire and the great work that he does making these rooting tools and apps. He also has a Pro version of the SuperSU app for sale on the Google Play Store that you can optionally upgrade to. SuperSU will be installed on your Nexus 5 during this process, and is used to manage root privileges once you're up and running.)
> 
> 2:
> 
> Turn off your Nexus 5 then boot it in fastboot mode. To boot in fastboot mode hold down the volume down button and power button at the same time. It should boot up with a screen displaying our green Android friend lying down on his back with his service panel open.
> 
> 3:
> 
> When logged into Windows, connect your Nexus 5 in fastboot mode up to one of your computer's USB ports using its charging/data cable. Windows will try and install drivers for the Nexus 5, but will be unable to find any by default. Go into your Windows Device Manager in the Control Panel and find the device without drivers successfully installed. It will likely be listed as Android in Other Devices and have an exclamation mark in a yellow triangle on it. Right mouse click on this then click on Update Driver Software. Choose to browse your computer for driver software and direct it to the latest_usb_driver_windows folder where you extracted the driver software from Google. Also make sure that the check box Include subfolders... is checked. After it installs, it may erroneously list the Nexus 5 as being a Samsung device. That is alright however, as it shouldn't affect functionality.
> 
> 4:
> 
> Navigate to the CF-Auto-Root-hammerhead-hammerhead-nexus5 folder you extracted. Open this and then run root-windows.bat. When running, this should unlock the boot loader on your Nexus 5, root it, and install the SuperSU app. You'll know it's working if you see your Nexus 5 displaying various messages as well as showing a red Android figure. Wait for this process to finish and your Nexus 5 should boot back up, rooted and ready to go.
> 
> 5:
> 
> Enjoy your rooted Nexus 5!


----------



## YangerD

Anyone have recommendations for a good protective case?


----------



## Mugen87

spiegn air cushion ultra hybrid. Loving it, and just made a few new back inserts for my moods







Looks boss

I have been having a camera issue lately. If I open my photo app or any other app that can use my camera (say bar code reader). I get a camera cant be found error and the app has to be exited. I have to power cycle the phone to get the camera to work. But it doesn't happen all the time; I get an error more often then the camera just working.

Could the camera connections be loose from when I changed my screen out?


----------



## sherlock

I recommend the Spigen Neo Hybrid Case I have used it for about a month and it very good both in looks and protective qualities.


----------



## Zarthux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD*
> 
> Anyone have recommendations for a good protective case?


I have been using this SUPCASE Nexus 5 Hybrid Case for 5 months and have really enjoyed it. I've thrown my phone once or twice by accident and it has protected the phone each time (granted it landed on a bed and then slid off onto carpet). Only complaint is that the hole for the headphone jack is a little small and doesn't fit 3.5mm plugs that have a large amount of material.


----------



## jdstock76

Ok ... not trolling. This is a legitimate question. Is this a solid phone?

We currently have iPhones but Verizon's monthly fee is to ridiculously priced. So we're moving. She doesn't want to pay the iPhones $648 at T Mobile. So I found the Nexus at half the price. I've had Droids before and they bit me in the ass. Have things changed over the last 3 years?

Thx!


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Ok ... not trolling. This is a legitimate question. Is this a solid phone?
> 
> We currently have iPhones but Verizon's monthly fee is to ridiculously priced. So we're moving. She doesn't want to pay the iPhones $648 at T Mobile. So I found the Nexus at half the price. I've had Droids before and they bit me in the ass. Have things changed over the last 3 years?
> 
> Thx!


Best price/perf/build quality IIRC.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Ok ... not trolling. This is a legitimate question. Is this a solid phone?
> 
> We currently have iPhones but Verizon's monthly fee is to ridiculously priced. So we're moving. She doesn't want to pay the iPhones $648 at T Mobile. So I found the Nexus at half the price. I've had Droids before and they bit me in the ass. Have things changed over the last 3 years?
> 
> Thx!


3 years? Yah you'll be walking into almost new territory, I know myself wouldn't touch an Android phone before 3.0 with the unpolished feeling of it.

The first major and recognized complaint would be battery life as it's relatively average. But just a few pages back you can see some people getting excellent standby times out of it for their usage needs. I myself never go under the 75% mark in a day, you can get a decent days maybe twos usage out of it depending on your level of use.

Screen is above average, a little lackluster in the blacks departments so don't expect HTC One levels or anything like an AMOLED screen. The brightness is pretty good, colors are neutral and still retain vibrancy, and viewing angles are good.

Performance with the stock launcher is snappy and has satisfied my needs/wants after using an HTC One, S4, iPhone 5, and an S3.

Speaker performance is meh worthy but so is everything just about besides the HTC One, so expected.

For the price it's unbeatable in my opinion.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> 3 years? Yah you'll be walking into almost new territory, I know myself wouldn't touch an Android phone before 3.0 with the unpolished feeling of it.
> 
> The first major and recognized complaint would be battery life as it's relatively average. But just a few pages back you can see some people getting excellent standby times out of it for their usage needs. I myself never go under the 75% mark in a day, you can get a decent days maybe twos usage out of it depending on your level of use.
> 
> Screen is above average, a little lackluster in the blacks departments so don't expect HTC One levels or anything like an AMOLED screen. The brightness is pretty good, colors are neutral and still retain vibrancy, and viewing angles are good.
> 
> Performance with the stock launcher is snappy and has satisfied my needs/wants after using an HTC One, S4, iPhone 5, and an S3.
> 
> Speaker performance is meh worthy but so is everything just about besides the HTC One, so expected.
> 
> For the price it's unbeatable in my opinion.


That was a big concern for me because my Droid 2 and Droid X would barely make it 6hrs on battery where as my i4 can go days(obviously not while using it heavily). Color and sound is irrelevant as I may just use it to take a few pics and watch youtube. Surf OCN while at work :-D. Any word on Mac compatibility, as that's what she uses for work?


----------



## Dnic41

Form submitted. Didn't even see this one existed.









Upgraded from the Nexus 4 and I love this phone.

With the customization of Gravity Box via Xposed there wasn't much reason for me to run a custom ROM. It basically has all the customization I need.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> That was a big concern for me because my Droid 2 and Droid X would barely make it 6hrs on battery where as my i4 can go days(obviously not while using it heavily). Color and sound is irrelevant as I may just use it to take a few pics and watch youtube. Surf OCN while at work :-D. Any word on Mac compatibility, as that's what she uses for work?


Yah, no definitely you can get a days worth of usage with moderate usage. As for Mac compatibility I can't comment completely since I've never used both in conjunction. I know you should be able to use it just as a folder and do drag/drop style, there's also AFT (Android File Transfer) that may be required but it's lightweight and acts in the same way. Obviously different appstores too so that's a concern for whatever apps she may have bought too.


----------



## ihatelolcats

nexus 5 battery life is very good. i dont think you will be disappointed


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> nexus 5 battery life is very good. i dont think you will be disappointed


even with everything stock it is pretty good, gets even better when you use it with custom kernels like ElementalX.


----------



## Azefore

I've been using the Spigen Glas.TR Nano (here) and it has been the best screen protector I've used. I tried and used a few others beforehand but this retains the glass feel (obviously) and is actually even easier to apply.


----------



## Dnic41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD*
> 
> Anyone have recommendations for a good protective case?


If you like to protect your phone without a bulky case and be able to see the natural rear end of the phone then I recommend this case.

If you don't like it Diztronic makes some nice TPU cases as well. In the pas I've accidentally dropped phones with a TPU case and it protected them just fine.


----------



## black7hought

I ordered mine today, switched to T-Mobile and am now waiting.

Goodbye iPhone 4S and Verizon!


----------



## danilon62

Which case should I get? Any recomendations?

I used a Ringke Fusion case in my old Nexus 4, should I get the same one for the 5? Any other options?


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> Which case should I get? Any recomendations?
> 
> I used a Ringke Fusion case in my old Nexus 4, should I get the same one for the 5? Any other options?


I just ordered the Spigen Slim Armor off Amazon. Seems like one of the more popular cases. I'll report back when I get it.


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD*
> 
> I just ordered the Spigen Slim Armor off Amazon. Seems like one of the more popular cases. I'll report back when I get it.


I just found it for 22 euros, a bit expensive, considering its costs just 15 bucks in the US amazon store.

I'd be cool if you tell your first impressions with it here.

Thanks dude


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> I just found it for 22 euros, a bit expensive, considering its costs just 15 bucks in the US amazon store.
> 
> I'd be cool if you tell your first impressions with it here.
> 
> Thanks dude


I paid $23.22 Canadian all in with shipping.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> Which case should I get? Any recomendations?
> 
> I used a Ringke Fusion case in my old Nexus 4, should I get the same one for the 5? Any other options?


I prefer the Spigen Neo Hybrid over the Slim Armor, but it is your call.


----------



## black7hought

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> Which case should I get? Any recomendations?
> 
> I used a Ringke Fusion case in my old Nexus 4, should I get the same one for the 5? Any other options?


I'm a fan of Ballistic. I ordered a Ballistic SG from Amazon.

I've used their cases on my HTC EVO 4G, Galaxy Nexus, Droid Razr M, iPhone 4 and iPhone 4S.


----------



## 8bitG33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD*
> 
> Anyone have recommendations for a good protective case?


I'm very happy with my Cruzerlite case. It's TPU rather than hard plastic and fully surrounds the edges leaving no vulnerable areas as with some of the other cases (Ringke, etc). Whatever you do, don't get the OEM case by LG.


----------



## kwamayze

My battery life is now very good with elementalX 0.26 update


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kwamayze*
> 
> My battery life is now very good with elementalX 0.26 update


Try either 0.31(page 424) or 0.32(page 449), ElementalX Governor have been tweaked to make battery life better since 0.26. I'd also recommend getting Gsam monitor to take a look what your biggest drain source is, if it is "mm-qcamera-daemon" then it is bug Google is working on fixing with a small update soon.


----------



## kwamayze

Thx. Had been on 0.26 for a while now. I Update to 0.32 right after i replied


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kwamayze*
> 
> Thx. Had been on 0.26 for a while now. I Update to 0.32 right after i replied


Give it a few cycles(100->20->recharge->20->recharge->20), normally the first few cycles with a new kernel can be erratic and don't reflect the actual battery life you can expect long term.


----------



## black7hought

I'm loving this phone. This is the best smartphone I've used. It completely trumps my Razr M and destroys my Verizon Galaxy Nexus. The battery life alone is a huge leap forward from my first experience with Android which was the HTC Evo 4G. I liked the Sense UI but battery life was terrible. KitKat is awesome! Google has really brought the true potential of Android to light.


----------



## danilon62

Just got the Ringke Fusion case, ill tell how it goes.

Btw, this phone gets more amazing each day lol, I love the battery life, I mean, with some calling use, it can stand 2 days


----------



## patricksiglin

Best phone I have had so far. My old galaxy note was very sluggish. This thing is nice and fast.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tadaen Sylvermane

Enjoying mine, just got it the other day. Am having trouble finding a decent case for it. Had an otterbox for my old iphone but they don't seem to make defenders for the nexus : /


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tadaen Sylvermane*
> 
> Enjoying mine, just got it the other day. Am having trouble finding a decent case for it. Had an otterbox for my old iphone but they don't seem to make defenders for the nexus : /


The last 2 page are full of case recommendations.


----------



## patricksiglin

I wish they had a lifeproof case for it but that is wishful thinking.

Sent from my SM-T900 using Tapatalk


----------



## TTheuns

Hi there, I have filled out the form and hope to be an 'official' member soon.

I bought my Nexus one week after release and it was a pain to get one in The Netherlands. But I have it, for quite some time now and it is the best phone I've had. (Well the previous record is: Sony-Ericsson R306, had it for over a year--> Samsung Star, I drowned it in the washing machine after 6 months --> LG Pop, this one survived a full day --> LG GW300, this sad, sad phone was used for over a year and still functions today --> HTC Desire X, my first android smartphone







it was really good compared to the rubbish I had before, had it for a year and passed it down to my dad. And now this beast. This is one amazing phone. The only way to improve is to get CM11 working, but it has only been released in the form of a nightly build. Since this is the first time I am going to unlock, root and flash a custom ROM I don't want to take any risks so I'll wait for a stable build.


----------



## YangerD

Got my Spigen Slim Armor tonight. All I can say is it's a great fit and the quality of this case is the best I've gotten before. We'll see how she holds up over time.


----------



## Frankzro

Know what is crazy? Nexus 6 rumors... Already!
Plus, they say it will be the last Nexus phone.


----------



## TTheuns

The amazing Nexus phones are a dying species.

On a side note: I am now running CM11


----------



## 3alouka

I've been following this thread for a while now, and finally decided to sign up just to bring this to your knowledge since no one else brought it up; there's a new Spigen case called "slim armor view" that went up recently for sale on amazon, here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Non-Slip-Spigen-Protective-Advanced-Absorption/dp/B00ICUKAX2/ref=pd_sim_sbs_cps_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=0YHDW3QBTTXPWRNKVR4F

This really looks promising, i already own a Spigen Neo Hybrid (metal slate), and so far i love it. I also have the Diztronic TPU case but i haven't tried it with my black N5 32gb yet. Does anyone else think this might be a better case than what was previously available for us?


----------



## Frankzro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3alouka*
> 
> I've been following this thread for a while now, and finally decided to sign up just to bring this to your knowledge since no one else brought it up; there's a new Spigen case called "slim armor view" that went up recently for sale on amazon, here's the link:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Non-Slip-Spigen-Protective-Advanced-Absorption/dp/B00ICUKAX2/ref=pd_sim_sbs_cps_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=0YHDW3QBTTXPWRNKVR4F
> 
> This really looks promising, i already own a Spigen Neo Hybrid (metal slate), and so far i love it. I also have the Diztronic TPU case but i haven't tried it with my black N5 32gb yet. Does anyone else think this might be a better case than what was previously available for us?


Just ordered it, let's see how it is!


----------



## YangerD

Does anyone have problems with their mic? Sometimes during calls the other person on the line complains about me sounding like I'm far away from the mic kind of like I'm using a crappy bluetooth headset. I've done some searching online and it seems like quite a number of people do have this problem. Any insight?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD*
> 
> Does anyone have problems with their mic? Sometimes during calls the other person on the line complains about me sounding like I'm far away from the mic kind of like I'm using a crappy bluetooth headset. I've done some searching online and it seems like quite a number of people do have this problem. Any insight?


mine are just fine though.


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> mine are just fine though.


I don't have any problems either. Maybe RMA it?


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3alouka*
> 
> I've been following this thread for a while now, and finally decided to sign up just to bring this to your knowledge since no one else brought it up; there's a new Spigen case called "slim armor view" that went up recently for sale on amazon, here's the link:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Non-Slip-Spigen-Protective-Advanced-Absorption/dp/B00ICUKAX2/ref=pd_sim_sbs_cps_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=0YHDW3QBTTXPWRNKVR4F
> 
> This really looks promising, i already own a Spigen Neo Hybrid (metal slate), and so far i love it. I also have the Diztronic TPU case but i haven't tried it with my black N5 32gb yet. Does anyone else think this might be a better case than what was previously available for us?


Wow that looks amazing. Let's see if I can get one myself. My Spigen Ultra Hybrid is still good though.


----------



## 3alouka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankzro*
> 
> Just ordered it, let's see how it is!


Can't wait to read your feedback about this, it's a bit steep on the price though so i really hope it's worth it. I have only tried the Neo Hybrid and the only issues i've noticed so far is that the power button is a bit sensitive to the slightest press like when you take the phone out of your pocket and you inevitably lightly press the power button and your lock screen would come up, on the other hand the volume rocker is a bit loose in a way that when you shake the phone you can hear it rattle but i'm not really sure if it was this way since the first day. This is really no big deal, i still love the case and how sleek it looks so no deal breaker here. I would just like to know if maybe other Neo Hybrid owners have similar feedback.


----------



## 3alouka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD*
> 
> Does anyone have problems with their mic? Sometimes during calls the other person on the line complains about me sounding like I'm far away from the mic kind of like I'm using a crappy bluetooth headset. I've done some searching online and it seems like quite a number of people do have this problem. Any insight?


You're not the only one i guess, i have the same issue sometimes when i hold the phone against my right ear and the other person i'm talking to would say that my voice seems so far. Of course it has nothing to do which ear you're holding the phone against, but rather to how you're holding the phone in your hand. I've noticed that if i hold the phone against my ear and the bottom of the phone hangs mid air right above the palm of my hand, i would get this problem (in my case, i would unconsciously do that when i hold the phone against my right ear, but not my left ear). Another theory might be about where the mic is positioned on the phone itself, as when you're holding the phone against your left ear the mic would be on top and more naturally closer and aligned with the voice source and direction. Whereas if you hold the phone against your right ear you'd be talking into the speaker and not the mic. I'm not 100% sure this is the case but whenever this happens to me i just reposition my hand if it happens to be below the phone and move the mic closer to my mouth and it's better for the other person to hear me. What's been holding me from admitting this was a real problem is that i never had issues when i turned on my speakerphone during a call and had no complaints from the other person while talking 2 feet away from my phone, which implied there was no problem with the mic. One more important thing i've noticed, is when i place a call and the person i'm calling picks up and i start talking immediately, the other person would not hear what i say for about 2-4 seconds which forces me to either repeat what i said or just say nothing for the first 2-4 seconds of a call. Does anyone else have the same issue?


----------



## Frankzro

This case is like having an otter box,but its the perfect version!!!

Its a very solid Case and I am sure my nexus 5 has 100% protection now and as you can see I am using a Neo Hybrid and a Slim Armor case.

Now, its going to take some getting used to when you hold it due to the shield on the case that folds back.

You need this "temporary" app called "Style View Cover", so far the app works with the given space, but it doesn't work like Samungs does. It's not perfect, we will have to wait for the official Spigen app.

Cool thing about the case is it acts as something of a kickstand! If you like that kinda stuff.

The phone fits perfectly in the case, but the buttons need yo be pressed in hard. The case resembles the Slim Armor but, the buttons for power and sound need a more firm press.

All in all, this is a very solid and well rounded case!
9.5 out of 10


----------



## Trumpeter1994

Hey do any of you guys know how to set up Bluetooth MAP so it my radio will read text messages to me while I'm driving and I can talk back to reply. I just got my Nexus tonight and it doesn't seem to be working. It worked with my old Lumia 710 though.


----------



## 3alouka

Thank you for the quick feedback, that was really fast







. I was wondering if there's a possibility, when you have the time and get hold of a second camera, would you please post some pictures with the phone inside the case so we can have an idea how it looks like. I would also like to know the material the transparent part on the front cover is made of, i think it's important for this area to stay scratch free. Seems like Spigen paid good attention to even small details here, they did not forget the led notification hole on the case, and i also like that the front cover folds all the way to the back of the phone without stressing on the front cover joint to the case itself which implies less wear and tear and makes sure it's completely out of your way when using the phone. Why did you go black with the color? why not white?


----------



## Madvillan

Just a general question that I'm seeking insight on; I've been eying a new phone for a while and the Nexus 5 seems like it's it for me. I have a gift card i'm looking to burn --- If I bought a Google play gift card and then added the balance o my account, would I be able to purchase the device from the play store with the balance from my account and then my payment method, or just my payment method only?

Sorry for being long winded - hope someone is able to provide some insight on it


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madvillan*
> 
> Just a general question that I'm seeking insight on; I've been eying a new phone for a while and the Nexus 5 seems like it's it for me. I have a gift card i'm looking to burn --- If I bought a Google play gift card and then added the balance o my account, would I be able to purchase the device from the play store with the balance from my account and then my payment method, or just my payment method only?
> 
> Sorry for being long winded - hope someone is able to provide some insight on it


I found this under the descripition for Google play gift card, click the "buy google play credit" tab and the following pops up:
Quote:


> Purchased credit will be added to your Google Play balance. *Google Play balance cannot be used for hardware purchases*.


----------



## Madvillan

Groooooaaannnnn. Nothing is ever simple. Thanks for that.







(Also, your link to the gift card details seems to link to the main store)


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madvillan*
> 
> Groooooaaannnnn. Nothing is ever simple. Thanks for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Also, your link to the gift card details seems to link to the main store)


It is impossible to link directly to that detail, you have to go to the main store and click "buy google play credit" to find out. Hence why I linked the main store.


----------



## Frankzro

My phone in the new case. As you can see, there's nothing much to it. Fits like its a Slim Armor case with a "door" on it lol


----------



## Matt-Matt

Looks like I'm the first Red owner on here! I will get some photos later somehow!









Will also update my internet speed too.


----------



## Trumpeter1994

I replaced the screen on my phone because it shattered (had it sitting in a bowl like object outside for signal because I was in the middle of nowhere and the wind blew them off the table onto concrete, Walked outside to see if I had gotten a text back, saw it laying on the concrete and my gut just squirmed).
If you're going to replace it I highly recommend ordering the new screen with a new frame, I didn't and the shattered shards of glass where a huge pain to remove since they were glued to the screen.
The glass sheared and didn't come off together where it stopped overlapping the LCD.



I then used to silicone adhesive I got at Lowes to glue the new screen down onto the frame and put 5 zipties around it to held them together overnight while it dried.
I need to figure out why my LED notification doesn't seem to be working now however I'm not to bothered by it.









TL;DR
If you replace the screen buy a frame with it and the screen will shatter easily, the table mine was on only sat like a 12 to 18 inches off the ground.

Also has anybody tried painting the Spigen Slim Armour yet? I saw Thought I remember somebody mentioning it and I'm really curious.


----------



## sWaY20

So i swapped my battery cover from black to white, got it from ebay. Its the official lg replacement, and everything works perfect. Thought id share if your bored with the black or white since they have both on ebay i even saw red but im not a fan of red phones.


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> So i swapped my battery cover from black to white, got it from ebay. Its the official lg replacement, and everything works perfect. Thought id share if your bored with the black or white since they have both on ebay i even saw red but im not a fan of red phones.


That looks nice, how did you do it?


----------



## sWaY20

It's really easy, the back cover is just snapped in and taped a little on the bottom inside. Easy to just slide a guitar pick around to pop up the back without bending it to much.

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## sWaY20

This is the seller I purchased from, I ordered on Fri and got it the next Monday. It's in the U.S. which is why I went with this seller too, most are overseas.

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## sWaY20

http://m.ebay.com/itm/281292928059


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> So i swapped my battery cover from black to white, got it from ebay. Its the official lg replacement, and everything works perfect. Thought id share if your bored with the black or white since they have both on ebay i even saw red but im not a fan of red phones.


I have a red phone and do note that the bezel is red too. So you'd have a Hybrid black/red phone if you used the red backing.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I have a red phone and do note that the bezel is red too. So you'd have a Hybrid black/red phone if you used the red backing.


Question for you, red owner, is the edge of the phone soft touch/rubberized like the black phone or more like the white one (the thing I really don't like on mine)?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Question for you, red owner, is the edge of the phone soft touch/rubberized like the black phone or more like the white one (the thing I really don't like on mine)?


The red feels like a matte, I haven't used a white but I've got a mate with a black soft-touch.

It's not gloss, but it's not soft touch. It's more matte and smooth rather then the glossness of the white one I would imagine.
But to answer your original question yes the bezel is the same as the back of the phone.


----------



## Kimir

Okey thanks, so matte touch like the white back cover and continuing on the bezel, but no rubberized like the black.
I wish they had done that on the white, I regret a little my nexus 4 on the feeling side. The glossy side on the white version is really "meh", I'm using a case so n big deal.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Okey thanks, so matte touch like the white back cover and continuing on the bezel, but no rubberized like the black.
> I wish they had done that on the white, I regret a little my nexus 4 on the feeling side. The glossy side on the white version is really "meh", I'm using a case so n big deal.


Yeah I'd never get a white phone, it'd get dirty too easily. The red does, but I imagine white would be worse








I thought the White was gloss on the Nexus 5?


----------



## Kimir

Nop, the white is some matte rigid plastic on the back and black glossy on the side.
I ordered mine at the release day hopping the side would have been like the nexus 4 with rubber finish, but only the black got it (on both side and back).
And the white is easily washable to me.


----------



## sWaY20

I've had several white phones and none have ever gotten dirty permanently. Only white cases stay dirty.

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Nop, the white is some matte rigid plastic on the back and black glossy on the side.
> I ordered mine at the release day hopping the side would have been like the nexus 4 with rubber finish, but only the black got it (on both side and back).
> And the white is easily washable to me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> I've had several white phones and none have ever gotten dirty permanently. Only white cases stay dirty.
> 
> tappin from the neXus 5


Fair enough, it still gets dirtier easier compared to a black phone, and to re-analyse I'm not sure about how i feel with the Neuxs 5 red yet actually in terms of staying clean.


----------



## Mugen87

What is a good back up solution for pre-rooting work? Should I fear any apps not working after rooting?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> What is a good back up solution for pre-rooting work? Should I fear any apps not working after rooting?


There is no app I know of that wouldn't work after rooting. Make a backup in TWRP/CWM before you root if you are that concerned.


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> There is no app I know off that wouldn't work after rooting. Make a backup in TWRP/CWM before you root if you are that concerned.


I'm mad because now I know that I should have just rooted the day I got it. I'm looking for something that will let me back up to my PC?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> I'm mad because now I know that I should have just rooted the day I got it. I'm looking for something that will let me back up to my PC?


You can backup all your contacts to your SIM card or Google account. You can also backup all your app data to the Google account(Settings->Backup and reset). When you log back in to your phone with your Google account it will restore all of it.

As far as backup to PC is concerned, your only option would be Titanium backup but it requires root to work. TWRP/CWM will save a backup on your phone, but you have to wipe your phone before you can unlock it and install TWRP/CWM.

I'd follow this guide on xda for Unlocking & Rooting a Nexus 5: http://forum.xda-developers.com/google-nexus-5/general/guide-nexus-5-how-to-unlock-bootloader-t2507905


----------



## Grobinov

Just flashed this sound boost thingy:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=47593101

And I gotta say its awesome, much more power and no sound distortion... Only downside - rooted phones only


----------



## ihatelolcats

i use fauxsound to increase audio levels


----------



## Frankzro

SHOULD I Root my Nexus 5?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankzro*
> 
> SHOULD I Root my Nexus 5?


You don't have to, but it does allow you to do more with the phone, such as 3rd party apps and USB storage through an OTG cable


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankzro*
> 
> SHOULD I Root my Nexus 5?


There is really no downside to unlock and root your Nexus 5, there are fool proof way to do it & undo-it(with one click dead or alive restore tool kit as well) so warranty is no issue. You might not be able to get OTA update, but rooted version of OTA updates will be avaliable on XDA within 12 hours after the official OTA comes out for you to safely flash.


----------



## 8bitG33k

Just flashed Cyanogenmod after having used Cataclysm ROM with Franco's Kernel for a while. Two improvements: 1) battery life is MUCh better. I listen to a lot of streaming music at work and after 6 hours the battery was usually at around 20-25%. With the Cyanogenmod ROM I still had 58% left in the same timeframe!
2) I was experiencing an issue where sometimes the screen wouldn't turn on when pressing the power button. May have been a kernel issue as I no longer have this problem with the new ROM, athough it may be too early to tell as it only has been 3 days with the new ROM.


----------



## Koehler

The Nexus 5 is an amazing phone for its price.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> Just flashed Cyanogenmod after having used Cataclysm ROM with Franco's Kernel for a while. Two improvements: 1) battery life is MUCh better. I listen to a lot of streaming music at work and after 6 hours the battery was usually at around 20-25%. With the Cyanogenmod ROM I still had 58% left in the same timeframe!
> 2) I was experiencing an issue where sometimes the screen wouldn't turn on when pressing the power button. May have been a kernel issue as I no longer have this problem with the new ROM, athough it may be too early to tell as it only has been 3 days with the new ROM.


That is an amazing battery life improvement! I might consider flashing for that.

Also the camera app updated and it doesn't seem to have the time lapse feature any more







I actually liked the time lapse mode


----------



## HecticSeptic

Hi everyone

Apart from loving my new Nexus 5 (late adopter, I know) I came across something which my OCD could not stand and found a solution. Though I'm sure hardly anyone shares this difficulty, I figured it my duty to share it anyway!
*TL;DR


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



To change the Portable Media Player icon for Nexus 5 open Regedit.exe and edit HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_18D1&PID_4EE1\061762160b101fed\Device Parameters\Icons to the path of your desired icon - no quotes. If this path does not exist check for your own IDs (see below).





Who's familiar with this generic icon shown above? If you use Windows 7 (8 probably has an equally unpretty version, no offense to the creators) then you'll probably see it Every Time you want to access your internal storage via USB.



I'm an avid fan of 'icon overkill' (I'll just coin that) and have icons representing just about everything. My games folder is my GPU, my NDS emulator folder/shortcut has an NDS icon, even the 'my computer' icon is my plain Corsair case (OCD, right?).



So naturally I wanted to have a pretty Nexus 5 icon show up whenever I plug it in. Unlike the rest of the drives, Portable Media Player works a little different to what guides on the net (presently) have to say. Normal drive icons can be edited according to their assigned letter, but this isn't anything new. The Portable Media Player is, however, only slightly more difficult.

You will need access to the registry editor (Regedit.exe) for this, and though even a bad path hasn't caused any issues for me, I should probably point out that I take no responsibility etc. since you might just be *horribly* unlucky. You will also need to access Devices and Printers (or similar) to check the Properties of your Nexus 5's hardware IDs in case they do not match mine. Chances are they do, so try the Regedit.exe section first.

Regedit can be accessed by a quick search on the start menu, the run dialog, or if you must C:\Windows\regedit.exe (if you aren't the special kind of person who likes Windows somewhere other than C). From here you can either try your luck searching a copy-paste of your hardware ID (ctrl+f, ctrl+v, Enter) or you can browse the tree to: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_18D1&PID_4EE1\061762160b101fed\Device Parameters\. From here you can double-click Icons and paste in the path of your desired icon (without quotes). Be sure not to move, delete or rename the icon afterwards unless you want to do this again! Give the explorer a [right-click, refresh] if you have it open and the glorious replacement should be visible.



The Hardware ID.
Your hardware ID comes after \USB\ part of the registry key and before the rest of the instance path (also available in Properties). Chances are though that there is only one instance path (if more, do it for each), so you needn't go search for it. There may, however, be more than one Hardware ID, so decide between which actually appears in the ...\USB\ part of the registry and which is most specific. For my Nexus 5 there was only one hardware ID which existed in the ...\USB\ part of the registry.



Getting The Hardware ID.
In Device Manager etc. right-click and select the Properties of the device. Depending on what section of the device you opened, you may need to select the Hardware tab and double-click the actual device. Under the Details tab is a drop down list with a Hardware Ids list item, and selecting that provides you with the possible values to check for.

And that's it! Sorry if it seems like a highjack, but its really not a thread in itself, is it?

Edit: After putting KitKat on my Arc S (yay) I noticed the strange portable media player style connection might be a KitKat feature - as such this applies to more than just Nexus 5


----------



## TTheuns

When I read OCD I was hoping you found a fix for the fact that sound only comes out of the left speaker hole.


----------



## HecticSeptic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> When I read OCD I was hoping you found a fix for the fact that sound only comes out of the left speaker hole.


As far as I know that's because the right holes are for the microphone. I tend to cover the speaker when holding my screen in landscape so yes, its definitely something which bugs me. Using that lower front area could have helped for sure.


----------



## sherlock

Update, my Nexus 5 with Spigen Neo Hybrid just survived a Drop from pants pocket level(landed flat on its back) and suffered no visible damages and functions just fine.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Update, my Nexus 5 with Spigen Neo Hybrid just survived a Drop from pants pocket level(landed flat on its back) and survived with no visible damages and functions just fine.


Yep, I find it difficult to believe anyone could harm their phone in the Neo Hybrid case, unless they threw it at a brick wall corner first.


----------



## HecticSeptic

Pity it then loses a chunk of beauty. Sexiest phone I've ever had. No, I couldn't possibly ever drop it. I would hate myself. I wouldn't deserve it.


----------



## paras

Just got the nexus 5 and loving it

Sent From My Nexus 5 Stock 4.4.2


----------



## Koehler

For those considering the Nexus 5, you should wait for the LG G3/Nexus 6.

Now they will be monster phones.

The LG G3 is coming out in 3 weeks. I'll make a thread on it soon.


----------



## Kimir

If the screen is even bigger, then the N5 is still a good pick (if like me, you find that 5" is already big enough).


----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> The LG G3 is coming out in 3 weeks. I'll make a thread on it soon.


Will look for that, considering I still haven't bought my Nex5. Haha


----------



## HecticSeptic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> If the screen is even bigger, then the N5 is still a good pick (if like me, you find that 5" is already big enough).


Its too big at 5" already, but couldn't help myself

...G2 didn't look nice to me personally, G3 isn't looking much better so no issues here








I could always appreciate a better camera though, but wouldn't touch Windows Phone, even if they manage to pretty up their devices next round (again, all imo).


----------



## ihatelolcats

nexus 6 already? feels like i just got the 5 and mine still looks like new. 1440x2560 is pretty amazing for a 5.5" screen though


----------



## HecticSeptic

I may not be so well informed as I think I am, but I was under the impression Nexus is being replaced with 'Android Silver' (sources?) - it seems just like a Google Play Edition sort of thing, or a 'seal of approval'. Might mean less bloatware and better prices on certain phones, but I believe our Nexus 5s might be the last pure Google phones?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HecticSeptic*
> 
> I may not be so well informed as I think I am, but I was under the impression Nexus is being replaced with 'Android Silver' (sources?) - it seems just like a Google Play Edition sort of thing, or a 'seal of approval'. Might mean less bloatware and better prices on certain phones, but I believe our Nexus 5s might be the last pure Google phones?


According to those rumors, the earliest ETA for Android Silver is 2015, Google still needs something to sell in the fall of 2014 and that's where Nexus 6 come into the picture.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HecticSeptic*
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Wall of Text
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from loving my new Nexus 5 (late adopter, I know) I came across something which my OCD could not stand and found a solution. Though I'm sure hardly anyone shares this difficulty, I figured it my duty to share it anyway!
> *TL;DR
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> To change the Portable Media Player icon for Nexus 5 open Regedit.exe and edit HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_18D1&PID_4EE1\061762160b101fed\Device Parameters\Icons to the path of your desired icon - no quotes. If this path does not exist check for your own IDs (see below).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's familiar with this generic icon shown above? If you use Windows 7 (8 probably has an equally unpretty version, no offense to the creators) then you'll probably see it Every Time you want to access your internal storage via USB.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an avid fan of 'icon overkill' (I'll just coin that) and have icons representing just about everything. My games folder is my GPU, my NDS emulator folder/shortcut has an NDS icon, even the 'my computer' icon is my plain Corsair case (OCD, right?).
> 
> 
> 
> So naturally I wanted to have a pretty Nexus 5 icon show up whenever I plug it in. Unlike the rest of the drives, Portable Media Player works a little different to what guides on the net (presently) have to say. Normal drive icons can be edited according to their assigned letter, but this isn't anything new. The Portable Media Player is, however, only slightly more difficult.
> 
> You will need access to the registry editor (Regedit.exe) for this, and though even a bad path hasn't caused any issues for me, I should probably point out that I take no responsibility etc. since you might just be *horribly* unlucky. You will also need to access Devices and Printers (or similar) to check the Properties of your Nexus 5's hardware IDs in case they do not match mine. Chances are they do, so try the Regedit.exe section first.
> 
> Regedit can be accessed by a quick search on the start menu, the run dialog, or if you must C:\Windows\regedit.exe (if you aren't the special kind of person who likes Windows somewhere other than C). From here you can either try your luck searching a copy-paste of your hardware ID (ctrl+f, ctrl+v, Enter) or you can browse the tree to: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_18D1&PID_4EE1\061762160b101fed\Device Parameters\. From here you can double-click Icons and paste in the path of your desired icon (without quotes). Be sure not to move, delete or rename the icon afterwards unless you want to do this again! Give the explorer a [right-click, refresh] if you have it open and the glorious replacement should be visible.
> 
> 
> 
> The Hardware ID.
> Your hardware ID comes after \USB\ part of the registry key and before the rest of the instance path (also available in Properties). Chances are though that there is only one instance path (if more, do it for each), so you needn't go search for it. There may, however, be more than one Hardware ID, so decide between which actually appears in the ...\USB\ part of the registry and which is most specific. For my Nexus 5 there was only one hardware ID which existed in the ...\USB\ part of the registry.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting The Hardware ID.
> In Device Manager etc. right-click and select the Properties of the device. Depending on what section of the device you opened, you may need to select the Hardware tab and double-click the actual device. Under the Details tab is a drop down list with a Hardware Ids list item, and selecting that provides you with the possible values to check for.
> 
> And that's it! Sorry if it seems like a highjack, but its really not a thread in itself, is it?
> 
> Edit: After putting KitKat on my Arc S (yay) I noticed the strange portable media player style connection might be a KitKat feature - as such this applies to more than just Nexus 5


Sorry about taking ages to ask this, but I saw this a while back and it got to me..

A few things;


Doing as you detailed worked partially.. I still have a generic icon in "My Computer" BUT if i navigate to the phone it's in the directory part.
Can you upload the icon you used? I found one of a red Nexus 5 but it stretched funny








I've changed all my drive icons before, but do you know of a way to make them all be changed off the one drive? I.E Right now each drive has it's own icon on there and every time I open computer the icons don't load straight away usually unless i press refresh then the HDD's spin up to load just a single icon..


This is done via;

Code:



Code:


autorun.inf
[autorun]
icon="default.ico"


----------



## HecticSeptic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Sorry about taking ages to ask this, but I saw this a while back and it got to me..
> 
> A few things;
> 
> 
> Doing as you detailed worked partially.. I still have a generic icon in "My Computer" BUT if i navigate to the phone it's in the directory part.
> Can you upload the icon you used? I found one of a red Nexus 5 but it stretched funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've changed all my drive icons before, but do you know of a way to make them all be changed off the one drive? I.E Right now each drive has it's own icon on there and every time I open computer the icons don't load straight away usually unless i press refresh then the HDD's spin up to load just a single icon..
> ...


Sure, no problem. Seems ICO files on their own aren't allowed, so I zipped it with its PNG in case you want to make your own with your own screenshot. I use IcoFX Portable myself, its pretty straightforward.

I found that I sometimes had to restart Explorer before seeing the difference, otherwise possibly the wrong hardware ID? The way I change drive icons is through regedit.

For example, C drive: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Applications\Explorer.exe\Drives\C\DefaultIcon with the default key set to the icon's path, with double quotes.

I personally have the last one (F for me) set to a flash drive icon, as its pretty much always my flash drive's letter. The autorun is only for the odd external for which you have no idea what letter it'll take, and so that other computers also get the icon. I've done that for my externals, too. I've attached some of the icons I use for that as well, in case they're of use to anyone.

myNexus5-2.zip 491k .zip file


VariouusOtherIcons.zip 570k .zip file


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HecticSeptic*
> 
> Sure, no problem. Seems ICO files on their own aren't allowed, so I zipped it with its PNG in case you want to make your own with your own screenshot. I use IcoFX Portable myself, its pretty straightforward.
> 
> I found that I sometimes had to restart Explorer before seeing the difference, otherwise possibly the wrong hardware ID? The way I change drive icons is through regedit.
> 
> For example, C drive: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Applications\Explorer.exe\Drives\C\DefaultIcon with the default key set to the icon's path, with double quotes.
> 
> I personally have the last one (F for me) set to a flash drive icon, as its pretty much always my flash drive's letter. The autorun is only for the odd external for which you have no idea what letter it'll take, and so that other computers also get the icon. I've done that for my externals, too. I've attached some of the icons I use for that as well, in case they're of use to anyone.
> 
> myNexus5-2.zip 491k .zip file
> 
> 
> VariouusOtherIcons.zip 570k .zip file


Thanks for the images, and the idea of having the last thing as a flash drive is brilliant!

But it seems that I do have a folder for explorer.exe but it doesn't open to anything. All it contains is (Default), NoOpenWith and TaskbarGroupIcon.

Thanks for the help so far! +rep


----------



## HecticSeptic

No problem at all.

If you don't already have the keys (folders) under Explorer.exe in regedit, you add then manually with right-click/context-menu.



You would do this for 'Drives', each letter you want to use, and inside those a 'DefaultIcon' key (folder).

Edit 2: You may have to rename them after adding them.



On each DefaultIcon key (folder), set the default value to the path for the icon including double-quotes. You can double-click the '(Default)' to edit, or right-click/context-menu '*Modify...*'.



Edit: And thanks for the rep!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HecticSeptic*
> 
> No problem at all.
> 
> If you don't already have the keys (folders) under Explorer.exe in regedit, you add then manually with right-click/context-menu.
> 
> 
> 
> You would do this for 'Drives', each letter you want to use, and inside those a 'DefaultIcon' key (folder).
> 
> Edit 2: You may have to rename them after adding them.
> 
> 
> 
> On each DefaultIcon key (folder), set the default value to the path for the icon including double-quotes. You can double-click the '(Default)' to edit, or right-click/context-menu '*Modify...*'.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: And thanks for the rep!


I knew how to add folders







but having to add them manually didn't occur to me! Thanks








You should write up a guide to this maybe, as in a separate thread. I'm sure some people may be interested


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> nexus 6 already? feels like i just got the 5 and mine still looks like new. 1440x2560 is pretty amazing for a 5.5" screen though


Nexus 6 will probably come around August/September. Still a long wait away.


----------



## Madvillan

Finally ordered mine since the GS3 got crushed (boo). Will be here tomorrow. The Hype.


----------



## candy_van

My GS2 is pretty much destroyed and a won a bid on a Nexus 5 (wooo eBay) so here I am.
Do you guys have any good TPU case recommendations?

I've been looking at a few:

Diztronic
TUDIA
SPIGEN

The Spigen isn't the Neo Hybrid (I know that's popular), it's the Ultra Fit - they're all just bumper cases for now.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> My GS2 is pretty much destroyed and a won a bid on a Nexus 5 (wooo eBay) so here I am.
> Do you guys have any good TPU case recommendations?
> 
> I've been looking at a few:
> 
> Diztronic
> TUDIA
> SPIGEN
> 
> The Spigen isn't the Neo Hybrid (I know that's popular), it's the Ultra Fit - they're all just bumper cases for now.


Spigen is what I'd vote for, but try and get the Neo Hybrid though!









It's the name brand of them all and it's cheaper too









EDIT: Mind you the texture on the back of the Tudia one looks awesome.. Not sure how it'd feel though.


----------



## Koehler

+1 for Spigen. They make the best smartphone cases by far.


----------



## candy_van

Yea I know the Hybrid is really popular, I'm just looking for a very slim bumper case right now (the Spigen one I listed was the "Ultra Fit").
The phone is coming with a Spigen Air Cushion case from the seller already so I could use that for taking to the gym or something as opposed to just EDC.


----------



## YangerD

Can anyone recommend a good car charger?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good car charger?


This one have been working flawlessly for me since last july.


----------



## candy_van

Has anyone had poor reception with their N5? I've noticed my cell service is always at 1-2 bars in areas where I'd get full service on my old phone. Even WiFi reception...


----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Has anyone had poor reception with their N5? I've noticed my cell service is always at 1-2 bars in areas where I'd get full service on my old phone. Even WiFi reception...


Same here....

Also got my Spigen case + Screen protector. Thought the case would feel a bit more solid, but it doesn't feel flimsy or flaky so I guess time will tell.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Has anyone had poor reception with their N5? I've noticed my cell service is always at 1-2 bars in areas where I'd get full service on my old phone. Even WiFi reception...


Yeah mine constantly drops to zero signal and then after a few minutes goes back up to full then 2-3 bars and repeats that process all day. Happens on my wife's too. Our old phones never done it though.


----------



## sherlock

I have never gotten poor reception on my Nexus 5, might be an issue with your carriers.


----------



## candy_van

I have ATT but never had this kind of wonky reception with my GS2 or the M8 I had for a fee weeks. Its not like I have no service but its still pretty annoying.

If I'm in a spot where reception was weak on my old phone(s) then its pretty much out of commission w/ this.


----------



## UZ7

https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images#hammerheadktu84m

4.4.3 (KTU84M) Update for you 4, 5, 7, 10 users!

No OTA atm, heard its mostly bug fixes but we'll see


----------



## TTheuns

Guess I am flashing back to stock ROM


----------



## sherlock

I just flashed using a stock 4.4.3 image posted on XDA by vomer

My 4.4.3 is running fine with Elemental X Kernel and Xposed Module+Gravity Box.


----------



## candy_van

Anyone know of an app where you can adjust vibration intensity without needing to root?
The vibration on my phone is actually way too much, so I'm trying to find a way to tone it down a bit for haptic feedback needs.


----------



## Torvi

is this phone worth to get? i want something with nice camera and hd screen, battery longevity is not a case since i got used to daily charging.

i have offer for 12mnths contract from Three for 26pounds a month with unlimited 4g data. This or Acer Liquid E3.

Call your shots guys. But please without fanboying


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> is this phone worth to get? i want something with nice camera and hd screen, battery longevity is not a case since i got used to daily charging.
> 
> i have offer for 12mnths contract from Three for 26pounds a month with unlimited 4g data. This or Acer Liquid E3.
> 
> Call your shots guys. But please without fanboying


It is a very good phone and worth every penny. The Camera is very good and having OIS really helps for night shots & taking videos on the move. Screen is very good quality and bright. I don't know the specs of Acer Liquid E3 but Nexus5's hardware spec & how easily it can be rooted and customized makes it an excellent buy imo.

Here is a reviews if you need more information:
Anandtech Nexus 5 review


----------



## Torvi

iam now using 7yr old lg-p500 the very first version of it and time to settle on something newer. mostly im looking at LG's cuz my oldie never really put me down and i except the same for newer ones


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> iam now using 7yr old lg-p500 the very first version of it and time to settle on something newer. mostly im looking at LG's cuz my oldie never really put me down and i except the same for newer ones


Nexus 5 have very reliable hardware(it have the best signal reception of all the phones I owned which includes Galaxy S3/S4 & HTC One) and the stock OS is very stable.


----------



## Torvi

is there any other phone in that price range i could compare it to it?


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> is there any other phone in that price range i could compare it to it?


Maybe the upcoming One Plus One


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> is there any other phone in that price range i could compare it to it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Maybe the upcoming One Plus One


Beside One plus One( it is a bit large at 5.5" and you need to go to their forum to ask for a invite to buy it, might have supply shortage espically in UK for the first few month), the Moto X is a pretty good phone with some good features, it is a bit smaller, lower screen res and don't have OIS for the Camera.


----------



## Torvi

yh was seeing o+o but they are like 400-900 on ebay -_- it's a real shame. Is there anyone from uk? if anyone can answer me how 4g works with Three i would be happy









About motorola idk i never been a fan of em


----------



## candy_van

Yea screw that noise, you can get better deals on this phone if you'd rather something cheaper.
I got mine used (mint) for a little over $300 shipped w/ everything as it came new + a Spigen case.


----------



## Trumpeter1994

So to those of you that have updated to 4.4.3 is it worth flashing? I've heard there's it fixes a lot of bugs but has made a lot of new ones arise as well. Also anybody know how I can backup all my stuff so I don't have to reinstall everything and reset all my settings flashing to 4.4.3?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trumpeter1994*
> 
> So to those of you that have updated to 4.4.3 is it worth flashing? I've heard there's it fixes a lot of bugs but has made a lot of new ones arise as well. Also anybody know how I can backup all my stuff so I don't have to reinstall everything and reset all my settings flashing to 4.4.3?


Have flashed 4.4.3 the day it came out, no new bug to report. Also you don't need to backup if you don't wipe data or system(just wipe cache & dalvik) before flashing 4.4.3(or if you update through OTA), if you do then I recommend backing up via TWRP or another custom recovery.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I just discovered SwiftKey, its great I don't know how I never knew about it since today!


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I just discovered SwiftKey, its great I don't know how I never knew about it since today!


Yeah it's pretty awesome. Been using it for ages. Saves so much typing.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trumpeter1994*
> 
> So to those of you that have updated to 4.4.3 is it worth flashing? I've heard there's it fixes a lot of bugs but has made a lot of new ones arise as well. Also anybody know how I can backup all my stuff so I don't have to reinstall everything and reset all my settings flashing to 4.4.3?


Saw your PM, there is no need to pm me regarding this thread as I subscribe to it and will see any new post anyway. Plus what I said here can reach to the whole OCN instead of benefiting just one person.

To answer you question: Yes, you won't lose app data if you don't wipe it in TWRP. What you should do is to do a backup in TWRP first so that if the flash does go wrong(very rare) you can go back to your old setup, then you wipe dalvik & cache and flash the stock 4.4.4 ROM you already got from xda, either vomer's or bigxie's would work.

Also, in case these didn't include the newest radio, you can flash it yourself through TWRP, here is where you can find the latest radio http://downloads.codefi.re/autoprime/LG/Nexus_5/Modems


----------



## Mugen87

I wanted the 4.4.3 update because 4.4.2 was a bit buggy at times. My phone didn't update ota which blew. So I stumbled on wug's toolkit for the nexus lines; amazing tool a must for the nexus. Unlocked, rooted, updated to 4.4.3, and was up and running in no time. Once I unlocked the phone it started to update ota for me. Very happy with a rooted 4.4.3 installed adblock plus and may try exposed framework soon. What I really want to do is try some other mobile OS out there.


----------



## Mugen87

I'm having trouble getting any sound from some videos while web browsing. Will play but no sound, if I open it in YouTube I get sound. This happened after the update/root before I installed abp. Any thoughts? (I use chrome)


----------



## Kimir

I got a 4.4.4 update the other day.


----------



## Mugen87

Ota?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> Ota?


Yes. Only got it on my Nexus 5 so far, not on my Nexus 7 (old and new) or Nexus 4.
It was only 2.5 Mo.
Edit: started my Nexus 4, checked for update and got it too.


Spoiler: image


----------



## locx

Just got mine earlier today and it seems awesome! My former Galaxy S2 broke a week ago and tbh I don't think I really needed this much more power or pixels but I'm not complaining. It's beautiful! IMO the best looking out of all the flagships


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locx*
> 
> Just got mine earlier today and it seems awesome! My former Galaxy S2 broke a week ago and tbh I don't think I really needed this much more power or pixels but I'm not complaining. It's beautiful! IMO the best looking out of all the flagships


A buddy of mine still has a (somewhat) working S2, and he's proud of it. (Fat battery in it, broken speakers, and drowned, boot errors, reboot loops etc. etc. But still usable.)

I however have upgraded from my HTC Desire X (just typing it scares me) to a Nexus 5. And I can assure you, it doesn't just seem awesome, it is awesome








Though if I was in your situation, I probably would have gone with a Oppo Find 7. But the Nexus 5 would be the closest second choice ever.


----------



## locx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> A buddy of mine still has a (somewhat) working S2, and he's proud of it. (Fat battery in it, broken speakers, and drowned, boot errors, reboot loops etc. etc. But still usable.)
> 
> I however have upgraded from my HTC Desire X (just typing it scares me) to a Nexus 5. And I can assure you, it doesn't just seem awesome, it is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though if I was in your situation, I probably would have gone with a Oppo Find 7. But the Nexus 5 would be the closest second choice ever.


Yeah, mine was perfectly functional for 2 years until it suddenly went bye bye, the only flaw was it started to get really hot.

I don't think Oppo would be for me, OnePlus One more likely if anything, but although I have rather large hands this 5" is about the limit for me.


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locx*
> 
> Yeah, mine was perfectly functional for 2 years until it suddenly went bye bye, the only flaw was it started to get really hot.
> 
> I don't think Oppo would be for me, OnePlus One more likely if anything, but although I have rather large hands this 5" is about the limit for me.


I actually meant the OnePlus One







that mistake just slipped by me. I personally have really small hands (well, what'd you expect from a small guy







) and I can barely navigate the Nexus 5, but I made it work. I hope you have a lot of fun with your new phone, and of course, welcome to the Google/LG NEXUS 5 Owners Club


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yes. Only got it on my Nexus 5 so far, not on my Nexus 7 (old and new) or Nexus 4.
> It was only 2.5 Mo.
> Edit: started my Nexus 4, checked for update and got it too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: image


I got it.

Will it whip my phone?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> I got it.
> 
> Will it whip my phone?


No, you won't lose any data while flashing an OTA, it will just clear the caches(not system or data).


----------



## Kimir

Na, it won't wipe your phone, it's a minor update. As far as I know it's only a fix for OpenSSL, that's why it's only 2.5Mo.


----------



## Mugen87

Cool I just rooted an I was hating putting the phone back proper.

What direction should I go for better battery life?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> Cool I just rooted an I was hating putting the phone back proper.
> 
> What direction should I go for better battery life?


Since you are rooted then I suggest Greenify, use it to hibernate the most battery hungry app you have will help you manage battery life better. I think the stock battery monitor is quite weak so I recommend getting Gsam battery monitor as well, it gives very detailed information on how battery is consumed by your phone can help you determine what apps to delete/greenify.

I don't think you will lose root as a result of the OTA, but do check to make sure. If you lost it you will have to re-root(pretty easy for a Nexus)


----------



## locx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> I actually meant the OnePlus One
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that mistake just slipped by me. I personally have really small hands (well, what'd you expect from a small guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and I can barely navigate the Nexus 5, but I made it work. I hope you have a lot of fun with your new phone, and of course, welcome to the Google/LG NEXUS 5 Owners Club


Haha I see







yeah I'm 6'6" so I guess I have large hands by default, but reaching the notification area while holding the phone the way I'm used to needs stretching quite a bit. And thank you for the warm welcome!


----------



## sherlock

Nexus fans rejoice







, the rumor that Google will replace Nexus with Android Silver is false:

The Nexus device program isn't going away
Quote:


> A continuing point of discussion, rumor, idle speculation, is the future of the Nexus device program. Android Silver is potentially on the horizon but according to Dave Burke, head of Android engineering and the Nexus program at Google, who was speaking to ReadWrite, that doesn't mean that Nexus devices will be killed off.
> 
> "People have been commenting about Nexus because there is something else and *they think that means the end of Nexus. That is the totally wrong conclusion to make*"


----------



## Kimir

Good if there a Nexus 6, but if it's 6", no thank you.
If they could just hurry with Project Ara.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Good if there a Nexus 6, but if it's 6", no thank you.
> If they could just hurry with Project Ara.


It will probably be named Nexus 5 2014 just like Nexus 7 2013, or maybe Nexus 5.1. I doubt it will be larger than 5.2" at most(outside chance it might be on the G3 chasis and have a 5.5" 1440p screen).


----------



## ihatelolcats

anyone tried android L yet? it seems ok but i think i like kitkat better...which would be the first time i havent embraced a new android version fully. seems like a sidegrade rather than upgrade


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> anyone tried android L yet? it seems ok but i think i like kitkat better...which would be the first time i havent embraced a new android version fully. seems like a sidegrade rather than upgrade


I don't think we will see the true benefit of L until developers get to grips with the new APIs and start updating/releasing new content.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> anyone tried android L yet? it seems ok but i think i like kitkat better...which would be the first time i havent embraced a new android version fully. seems like a sidegrade rather than upgrade


Give it more time, it is a developer previewer 4-5 month before official release so a lot of stuff can change. Personally I like the new features they added(Lockscreen especially) but didn't like the coloring.


----------



## ihatelolcats

i dont bother with a lockscreen. its funny that theyre adding more features to it. just disable altogether and be done with it


----------



## locx

There is something loose inside my phone. When I shake it depth way or tap it harder than normally I can hear it clicking. I take it that's not normal? Should I just take it to repair service?


----------



## krz94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locx*
> 
> There is something loose inside my phone. When I shake it depth way or tap it harder than normally I can hear it clicking. I take it that's not normal? Should I just take it to repair service?


if you have an earlier batch then it is probably the power button which does that on every nexus 5. I saw a fix done by someone a while ago but I'll have to look for it. Either way check if it's the power button. It is usually because it's slimmer than the cutout and so it moves and makes a clicking sound when it hits the sides. If it's not the power button then you should probably take it to a repair shop or talk to google about a replacement maybe?

EDIT: this is the video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ego0eXYwOms


----------



## locx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krz94*
> 
> if you have an earlier batch then it is probably the power button which does that on every nexus 5. I saw a fix done by someone a while ago but I'll have to look for it. Either way check if it's the power button. It is usually because it's slimmer than the cutout and so it moves and makes a clicking sound when it hits the sides. If it's not the power button then you should probably take it to a repair shop or talk to google about a replacement maybe?
> 
> EDIT: this is the video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ego0eXYwOms


Huh, it actually seems to be the volume button. When I hold it still it's at least significantly quieter sound if not totally gone. You think it would go under warranty?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Looks like we might have USB audio support if I'm understanding this right

https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=24614


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Looks like we might have USB audio support if I'm understanding this right
> 
> https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=24614


Yes, USB audio is one of the things Google mentioned about Android L during I/O, there are bunch of other things in L that they mentioned but didn't go into detail at I/O(BT4.1, OpenGL 3.1 etc)


----------



## DF is BUSY

any N5 owners running ART instead of dalvik? how is it in your experience(s)?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> any N5 owners running ART instead of dalvik? how is it in your experience(s)?


I am 2 days into ART on my N5 & N7, a few apps starts faster and battery is marginally better. Still too early to make a clear judgement, but defintely have not found a single drawback(all my apps work) versus dalvik other than a longer first boot time(the first reboot after you cleared cache, the "android is optimizing X/XXX apps" screen takes longer).


----------



## Kimir

Running on ART since day 1, had some non compatible app at first but now it a good. Can't really compare as I'm not much of a phone addict.


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> any N5 owners running ART instead of dalvik? how is it in your experience(s)?
> 
> 
> 
> I am 2 days into ART on my N5 & N7, a few apps starts faster and battery is marginally better. Still too early to make a clear judgement, but defintely have not found a single drawback versus dalvik other than a longer first boot time(the first reboot after you cleared cache, the "android is optimizing X/XXX apps" screen takes longer).
Click to expand...

hmm, might give this a try on my N7 gen1 (which is slightly starting to show it's age... or maybe my snappy N5 is making it seem much worse than it is







)


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> hmm, might give this a try on my N7 gen1 (which is slightly starting to show it's age... or maybe my snappy N5 is making it seem much worse than it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I thought Nexus 7 gen 1 didn't have ART support in KitKat, but I could be wrong. It will get ART support in Android L though.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Yes, USB audio is one of the things Google mentioned about Android L during I/O, there are bunch of other things in L that they mentioned but didn't go into detail at I/O(BT4.1, OpenGL 3.1 etc)


So does that means it works right now, or next update?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> So does that means it works right now, or next update?


It will get ART in the next major Android update(L, probably in Q4 this year), but it shouldn't have ART available right now(unless you are on a custom ROM).


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> hmm, might give this a try on my N7 gen1 (which is slightly starting to show it's age... or maybe my snappy N5 is making it seem much worse than it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Nexus 7 gen 1 didn't have ART support in KitKat, but I could be wrong. It will get ART support in Android L though.
Click to expand...

well im not sure if the stock rom had the option but I am running a custom rom, so yes to that.


----------



## redhat_ownage

anyone running the developer preview of android 5?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage*
> 
> anyone running the developer preview of android 5?


Was thinking about it to see if the USB audio works. Do you have a means of testing this?


----------



## redhat_ownage

holy gigantic picture batman!!! i forgot the nexus 5 has a 1080 res :/


----------



## MPIXAPP

Guys, I'm planning to buy the Nexus 5 next month, do you think I should wait for Nexus 6?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MPIXAPP*
> 
> Guys, I'm planning to buy the Nexus 5 next month, do you think I should wait for Nexus 6?


If your current phone can last until November, I think you should wait. I was at your position this time last year, wondering if I should get a Nexus 4 or wait for the N5 and I didn't regret waiting.


----------



## MPIXAPP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> If your current phone can last until November, I think you should wait. I was at your position this time last year, wondering if I should get a Nexus 4 or wait for the N5 and I didn't regret waiting.


I don't think Nokia 701 can last until November.. but I'll certainly wait until August. Did Google give any hints about the release date of N6?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MPIXAPP*
> 
> I don't think Nokia 701 can last until November.. but I'll certainly wait until August. Did Google give any hints about the release date of N6?


The hint will be the price drop on the N5 like they did with the Nexus 4 I guess.


----------



## MPIXAPP

Well, if LG is to manufacture the N6, I assume it will be probably based on LG G3, just like the N5 was based on LG G2.


----------



## ihatelolcats

i would wait since its so late in the lifecycle


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MPIXAPP*
> 
> Well, if LG is to manufacture the N6, I assume it will be probably based on LG G3, just like the N5 was based on LG G2.


I would be fine if LG just shipped a G2 with S801 as Nexus 6, the only thing N5 need improving is the Battery and Camera anyway and a S801 G2 running AOSP would be an big improvement in both front.


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> I would be fine if LG just shipped a G2 with S801 as Nexus 6, the only thing N5 need improving is the Battery and Camera anyway and a S801 G2 running AOSP would be an big improvement in both front.


I'd at least want them to give us a G3 base. Because of the imrpoved hardware. But please, let them fix the speakers, the solution on the N5 was rubbish


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> I'd at least want them to give us a G3 base. Because of the imrpoved hardware. But please, let them fix the speakers, the solution on the N5 was rubbish


The only improved hardware is S801 SOC(slightly higher clock but significantly more power efficient radio, hence why I mentioned it), the speaker/camera(with laser auto focus) are marginal improvements, the 1440p screen was a giant step backward(worse brightness, much much worse contrast, consumes a lot of power), no other component improved much at all.


----------



## pdxracer

Its cool this forum has a space for Nexus 5 owners.

I bought mine the day it was released last October for ordering, and was in the 2nd wave of shipments so had it pretty quickly. Am running 4.4 on it since the push 6 weeks ago and am still very happy (except for the GPS, which is still having some issues, will post about that later).

I use mine on the TMobile Network and have been with them for 10 years. My phone worked fantastic up in Montreal in June for texting/data.


----------



## Sannakji

I need a phone but I'm seeing rumours for Nexus 6 (moto this time around?) already. Should I hold off or are we likely to see this thing shipped before October?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> I need a phone but I'm seeing rumours for Nexus 6 (moto this time around?) already. Should I hold off or are we likely to see this thing shipped before October?


This thing(Nexus 6) won't ship before October, it will probably be available sometime after mid October. If you are OKay with keep using your current phone until then you should wait.


----------



## ihatelolcats

my phone got washed...10 minutes in the washer and it still works. the screen has weird light and dark patches but still works completely. the only thing i lost was the vibrator


----------



## Frankzro

WHO IS GETTING THE NEXUS 6?


----------



## Kimir

Not me, 6"= no no, whatever the price is.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankzro*
> 
> WHO IS GETTING THE NEXUS 6?


I am. Hopefully it has better screen quality than my N5. The resolution on the 5 is good, but the colors are washed compared to the M7 i had before and using the screen in sunlight is hopeless. Im also looking forwards to the forward facing speakers. Hopefully the N6 has a customizable LED on the front. Thats one of my favorite features of the N5







Also my battery life has turned to crap lately. Turbo-charge + 3200mah will be nice


----------



## Frankzro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> I am. Hopefully it has better screen quality than my N5. The resolution on the 5 is good, but the colors are washed compared to the M7 i had before and using the screen in sunlight is hopeless. Im also looking forwards to the forward facing speakers. Hopefully the N6 has a customizable LED on the front. Thats one of my favorite features of the N5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my battery life has turned to crap lately. Turbo-charge + 3200mah will be nice


The pre-orders go out on the 29th of October, so we should expect the phones to available and shipped by Novembe.

Let us hope there are no deal breaking defects with the phone, I'll have my N5 on standby just in case.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankzro*
> 
> The pre-orders go out on the 29th of October, so we should expect the phones to available and shipped by Novembe.
> 
> Let us hope there are no deal breaking defects with the phone, I'll have my N5 on standby just in case.


when the nexus 5 released the camera had that wonky focus issue, but google relases a fix fairly quickly. I have confidence that any software issues will be dealt with shortly, but hardware issues would be a different story. Ill also have my n5 on standby


----------



## ihatelolcats

the price may be justified but its too much for my budget


----------



## locx

Am I the only one who thinks moving to this phablet-size standard for phones is bad? For me, a phone must be able to be handled one-handed. I have quite a large hands and 5" is stretching at times.


----------



## Kimir

Nop, I'm with you one that. In fact I prefer the size and shape of my nexus 4 over the 5 (nexus 5 isn't confortable at my ear with the sharp edge, and nexus 4 curved side was awesome to swipe pages).
4.5" to 4.8" is perfect for my hands size, at my taste.


----------



## Gabkicks

I think i am gonna keep my nexus 5 another yr hehe.







its fast and smooth still for the most part. i want android 5.0 update though.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I would like the N6 but I think I still have another year on my contract for my N5, hopefully there will be another Nexus phone though


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*
> 
> I think i am gonna keep my nexus 5 another yr hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its fast and smooth still for the most part. i want android 5.0 update though.


won't it get the 5.0 update. If not can't u just flash to L?

I will keep my 5 till a good 64 bit phone comes out. The 6 feels like a bigger model with no real "new" features.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> won't it get the 5.0 update. If not can't u just flash to L?
> 
> I will keep my 5 till a good 64 bit phone comes out. The 6 feels like a bigger model with no real "new" features.


Yes, the N5 will get 5.0. google even has the nexus 5 with android lollipop on this product page: http://www.google.com/nexus/5/


----------



## Mugen87

I thought one could.

Why didn't they make the n6 64 bit?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> I thought one could.
> 
> Why didn't they make the n6 64 bit?


No current 64 bit SOC is on the same performance/power level as Snapdragon 805, the only 64 bit SOC that can drive a 2560X1440 phone(the Tegra K1 Denver in Nexus 9) is too power hungry for a phone and need a off-die LTE modem.


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> No current 64 bit SOC is on the same performance/power level as Snapdragon 805, the only 64 bit SOC that can drive a 2560X1440 phone(the Tegra K1 Denver in Nexus 9) is too power hungry for a phone and need a off-die LTE modem.


So we just have to wait. At this point in mobile phones I am just seeing the same features over and over. I think we have hit the celling. Imo


----------



## Frankzro

Sweet baby Jesus... The Nexus just went full-Price.... 64GB Nexus 6 and 32 are on the Site right now.

They are pricey little things... o___o

https://play.google.com/store/devices/details/Nexus_6_64GB_Midnight_Blue?id=nexus_6_blue_64gb&hl=en

Dat 64GB though! eeesh!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

How many of you guys run a custom ROM?

I use CM11 because it's the only one I can find that has USB audio


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> How many of you guys run a custom ROM?
> 
> I use CM11 because it's the only one I can find that has USB audio


I run SlimKat(soon to be SlimPop) because their Recent panel implementation (SlimRcent) is second to none and various other unique features I found useful.


----------



## TTheuns

I dual boot CM11 and Android L dev preview.


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> How many of you guys run a custom ROM?
> 
> I use CM11 because it's the only one I can find that has USB audio


I use MultiROM. Paranoid is my daily driver but I also have Ubuntu Touch and Android L preview installed to test.


----------



## Frankzro

Ok guys... whos going to do it ?

Who is going all in for tha Nexus 6?

I am going for the 64GB Midnight Blue

https://play.google.com/store/devices/details/Nexus_6_64GB_Midnight_Blue?id=nexus_6_blue_64gb

Good Luck Guys!


----------



## sherlock

Nexus 5 for another year is my choice, it still does everything I need so I don't see a reason for upgrade.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Nexus 5 for another year is my choice, it still does everything I need so I don't see a need for upgrade.


Yeah me too, only cos my contract still has another year lol.

Hopefully Cyanogen will have a Lollipop build that I can update to soon.
They're holding off until Google's development is fully stable first, I'm okay with that.

I think when my contract ends I might try find a contract that's shorter or buy a phone outright so that I can change phone more freely..


----------



## locx

Aside the fact that 6 inches is too big for my taste, I've always been the kind of guy that uses the phone til it falls apart. I would still be rocking with my S2 happily if it didn't get hard bricked a few months back. I'm hoping this will last me a few years and then I'll see what's up for grabs.


----------



## Frankzro

So, apparently it sold out... -___-

I don't know how... but it sold out.

This is WAY worst than the N5 launch.... its stupid.


----------



## UZ7

Everyone on XDA waiting for 5.0









I'll just be playing around with this till it comes out







http://imgur.com/a/kMlcC


----------



## Baghi

I've my eyes on the N5 White for a while, but I've heard bad things about it's build quality and cheap feels in the hand because of choice of the material used. I love the Storm Trooper look, but said things worry me. What do you guys say?


----------



## Kimir

The white (and red) is hard plastic and not soft touch like the black.
I matte, so if your hand get sweaty, it won't grip like a galaxy s3 for example.
The white material is fine by me, it's more the glossy black on the bezel that doesn't fell good compared to the soft touch of the black.


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> The white (and red) is hard plastic and not soft touch like the black.
> I matte, so if your hand get sweaty, it won't grip like a galaxy s3 for example.
> The white material is fine by me, it's more the glossy black on the bezel that doesn't fell good compared to the soft touch of the black.


So what do you think, is it worth it getting the White version over Black? I'm coming from the Moto G 1st Gen. which also has rubbery plastic (or soft touch if you want to call it), but that thing is a fingerprint magnet, is the Nexus 5 anything like that?


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

My wife had the White version and it was really bad compared to my Black one. The gloss bevel started to chip, the nexus writing on the back came out and it just felt like it was an inferior product. All of this after a few months using a Cruzerlite case. Took it back to where I got it from and they replaced it with a Black one saying that quite a few had been returned in the same condition.


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> My wife had the White version and it was really bad compared to my Black one. The gloss bevel started to chip, the nexus writing on the back came out and it just felt like it was an inferior product. All of this after a few months using a Cruzerlite case. Took it back to where I got it from and they replaced it with a Black one saying that quite a few had been returned in the same condition.


Damn, that's horrible to hear. Thanks for the heads up mate. I'd love to get the Storm Trooper, but now I'm going all black.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> Damn, that's horrible to hear. Thanks for the heads up mate. I'd love to get the Storm Trooper, but now I'm going all black.


The black has problem too if you dont take good care of it.


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> The black has problem too if you dont take good care of it.


I usually take good care of my phone, even though I use them naked.


----------



## ElementR

I owned a 16 GB black for 6 months then a 32 GB white for 6 months. Neither one had any issues with anything chipping or coming apart. It all depends on how you take care of your phone.


----------



## UZ7

Yeah, I've had my 16GB black for about 10 months now and havent had any issues, heck I use a TPU.. when I was using my Nexus 4 I figured that I baby it too much that my case wasnt really needed. After going to the Nexus 5 Ive been using the TPU for all its life and havent had any issues with it. My typical use though is either in my pocket, never on my lap, 2-3 hours/day at the gym, inside one of those arm bands when running, so it gets sweaty too







, dont really use my wireless charger much.. but yeah 10months going on 11 and still looks brand new







Now I cant speak for everyone and their uses but I never really had any complaints other than Android 5.0 not coming out when the Nexus 6/9 came out


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> I owned a 16 GB black for 6 months then a 32 GB white for 6 months. Neither one had any issues with anything chipping or coming apart. It all depends on how you take care of your phone.


I agree, I've had my Nexus 5 in white for about a year now since not long after release and always had it in a case and it's still in decent condition.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Hmm maybe my local phone shop had a dodgy batch or the people and my wife treated them bad. She said she didn't but I dunno.


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> I usually take good care of my phone, even though I use them naked.


I have had the black one for over a year now. It is a delicate phone it needs a case. At the same time, its so light and with a proper case its a nice phone. My heart still drops when ever I drop it.


----------



## candy_van

So I recently noticed my N5 (ATT) drops calls either after a few rings or as soon as the call connects.
Did a little research and this appears to be a bit of an issue all of a sudden for people...

From what I've read (here), changing the preferred band to 3G is a work-around (albeit lame).
Just tested it and it seems to "fix" the issue, but wondering if anyone else here is having this problem?

I'm not sure if this is an ATT issue or more on the N5s end, wondering if the 5.0 update coming this week will fix?
Only other thing I can think to do is maybe get a new SIM card, but since mine is already able to utilize LTE I doubt that would be much help :/


----------



## ElementR

I have an AT&T N5 as well but have never had this issue. Are you running any custom ROMs or are you just stock?


----------



## candy_van

Stock ROM here.


----------



## sherlock

Btw, I got 3 Google Inbox invites to hand out to people who are interested, pm me your gmail account if you are.

I am out of invites now.


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Stock ROM here.


Strange, I have never had any issues with AT&T and my N5. Sprint was terrible, I would not receive calls and not get voice mail notifications. It sucks not knowing you missed a call and then not know they left you a voice mail.

5.0 Should be released today, N7 2012 images was already leaked! Ill be monitoring the factory images today.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Btw, I got 3 Google Inbox invites to hand out to people who are interested, pm me your gmail account if you are.


Google invited me last week, how do you send invites out? I assume I have 3 available as well.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> Google invited me last week, how do you send invites out? I assume I have 3 available as well.


Click(move your cursor over if on the web) the red circle + Button , the invite button is the yellow one on the bottom.


----------



## ElementR

Thanks, don't PM me Google didn't give me any invites to send out!


----------



## candy_van

Im wondering if its a regional issue right now. Forum posts im seeing on this seem to be all in the north east (Im NYC area).

Im going to get a new SIM from a company store this weeke d and see if that helps at all. My LTE reception had always been shotty with this phone.


----------



## UZ7

https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images

Android 5.0 Images


----------



## locx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images
> 
> Android 5.0 Images


Nice, I checked that page like an hour ago and it wasn't there







Well nice to see it rolling! I'm going to wait for the OTA though, but this means it shouldn't be too long for that now.


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locx*
> 
> Nice, I checked that page like an hour ago and it wasn't there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well nice to see it rolling! I'm going to wait for the OTA though, but this means it shouldn't be too long for that now.


Force Check

Settings >About Phone >System Updates > Check Now

Installed on my N5 and N7! Time for some root.


----------



## deafboy

Loving it...


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> Force Check
> Settings >About Phone >System Updates > Check Now
> 
> Installed on my N5 and N7! Time for some root.


should have grabbed the ota and let XDA know. Lot of people waiting on the ota, including me haha.


----------



## locx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> Force Check
> Settings >About Phone >System Updates > Check Now
> 
> Installed on my N5 and N7! Time for some root.


Doesn't do much anything. They won't be sending the OTA to everyone immediately to avoid massive server overloads but I hope mine will come this week


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dir_d*
> 
> should have grabbed the ota and let XDA know. Lot of people waiting on the ota, including me haha.


I flashed the images, nothing to let XDA know about.


----------



## ihatelolcats

it feels faster even than the last preview. very little delay in animations and screen on/off. battery saver seems to do a good job too


----------



## Trumpeter1994

Have any of you managed to flash 5.0 from 4.4.4 in TWRP, or is it not possible? I keep getting errors and though I just read that you had to be completely stock in order to apply the OTA.


----------



## ihatelolcats

i dont know for sure but i would say that is impossible. why are you trying to do it that way? just put it in fastboot and run the flashall


----------



## Trumpeter1994

I ended up just wiping my system and restarting with 5.0. I can't get my TWRP to flash supersu now though, it flashes and everything appears to be fine but then run I boot into android and run root checker it says I'm not rooted. I've tried clearing Dalvik(don't see why that would do anything anyways since 5.0 is ART) and cache but that doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trumpeter1994*
> 
> I ended up just wiping my system and restarting with 5.0. I can't get my TWRP to flash supersu now though, it flashes and everything appears to be fine but then run I boot into android and run root checker it says I'm not rooted. I've tried clearing Dalvik(don't see why that would do anything anyways since 5.0 is ART) and cache but that doesn't seem to be working.


5.0 requires a kernel mod to have root. Use Nexus Root Toolkit and it will take care of your issues.

Quote:


> Due to increasingly effective security measures and stricter enforcement of SELinux, it seems that many, or possibly all of the available methods for initializing the SuperSU daemon at startup have been rendered ineffective. As part of Chainfire's updated root, custom kernels were posted for the Nexus 5, Nexus 7, and ADT-1 that switch a few SELinux policies to permissive mode so that SuperSU can be run in the correct context after a device boots up


SOURCE

Unless this is changed this is bad news unless you can unlock your bootloader (Nexus device owners need not to worry). It will be much harder to root and install a custom recovery if a kernel mod is required first.


----------



## locx

Well, couldn't wait for the OTA so sideloaded it. Had some problems with adb and USB drivers but got it working.


----------



## Kimir

Got lollipop two days ago with ota.
So far, seems like my battery is being drain faster and I'm not a fan of chrome tabs being in the app switching menu.


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Got lollipop two days ago with ota.
> So far, seems like my battery is being drain faster and I'm not a fan of chrome tabs being in the app switching menu.


When you stated Chrome for the first time they showed you the option to change it. Just go to Chrome> Setting> Merge Tabs and Apps


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> When you stated Chrome for the first time they showed you the option to change it. Just go to Chrome> Setting> Merge Tabs and Apps


Thanks! I'm much faster with the old way.


----------



## Frankzro

Well... to make this short



Yesterday happened to be the worst day ever...

Just so happened to pu some jeans on that fit a bit tight around the leg (work jeans) think I had a key in my poceCT with the neo hydride case on my N5 and not my best mode case (Slim Armor) Pulled it out my pocket and thats what I saw... Fail. The internal LCD cracked all the way across... Yet the Gorilla glass wasn't broken at all.

Pathetically and sadly taken from my Note 4... (Because I needed a phone to replace my baby







)


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Thanks! I'm much faster with the old way.


No worries. I hate the new resents menu. There is no reason it needs to show every app I have opened even after a reboot. Also where the hell is the reboot option when you hold the power button?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankzro*
> 
> Well... to make this short
> 
> Yesterday happened to be the worst day ever...
> 
> Just so happened to pu some jeans on that fit a bit tight around the leg (work jeans) think I had a key in my poceCT with the neo hydride case on my N5 and not my best mode case (Slim Armor) Pulled it out my pocket and thats what I saw... Fail. The internal LCD cracked all the way across... Yet the Gorilla glass wasn't broken at all.
> 
> Pathetically and sadly taken from my Note 4... (Because I needed a phone to replace my baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Call Google they have an excellent warranty and may replace it. Worst they can say is no.

I purchased a used phone and it suffered from the yellow screen. They switched the phone into my name (OO purchased it from the play store) and sent me a replacement.


----------



## Frankzro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> No worries. I hate the new resents menu. There is no reason it needs to show every app I have opened even after a reboot. Also where the hell is the reboot option when you hold the power button?
> 
> Call Google they have an excellent warranty and may replace it. Worst they can say is no.
> 
> I purchased a used phone and it suffered from the yellow screen. They switched the phone into my name (OO purchased it from the play store) and sent me a replacement.


Calling Google was the first thing I did. They are OK with the policy for replacement, but that only last a year. When I say this it goes for everyone, Google will NOT replace anything on your phone once the year is up. My year eneed 15 days ago... The lady on the phone tried,but there was nothing she could do.

I'll be doing the screen replacement myself.

If I had sent my phone in I would lose all the data on it and I don't want that.


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Due to increasingly effective security measures and stricter enforcement of SELinux, it seems that many, or possibly all of the available methods for initializing the SuperSU daemon at startup have been rendered ineffective. As part of Chainfire's updated root, custom kernels were posted for the Nexus 5, Nexus 7, and ADT-1 that switch a few SELinux policies to permissive mode so that SuperSU can be run in the correct context after a device boots up
> 
> 
> 
> SOURCE
> 
> Unless this is changed this is bad news unless you can unlock your bootloader (Nexus device owners need not to worry). It will be much harder to root and install a custom recovery if a kernel mod is required first.
Click to expand...

Well it didn't take Chainfire long to fix this issue.

Quote:


> Up until now, if you wanted to get root on Android 5.0, you needed to flash a modified kernel onto your device to work around some SELinux restrictions. XDA Senior Recognized Developer Chainfire recently released the previously-necessary CF-Auto-Root package, which made the necessary kernel ramdisk modifications to remove SELinux restriction from the install-recovery.sh script on AOSP. This morning, however, Chainfire brought smiles to many faces, as he announced on Twitter that this would no longer be necessary going forward.


SOURCE


----------



## candy_van

Got the push for 5.0 OTA last night but haven't installed it yet. A bit wary given some of the issues I've read on w/ other N5 users.
Anyone here on it already w/ ATT? Might wait to see if they put 5.01 out before I bother.

BTW new SIM fixed the issue I was having with LTE and dropped calls.
Never had that happen before but at least the phone's not messed up.


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Got the push for 5.0 OTA last night but haven't installed it yet. A bit wary given some of the issues I've read on w/ other N5 users.
> Anyone here on it already w/ ATT? Might wait to see if they put 5.01 out before I bother.
> 
> BTW new SIM fixed the issue I was having with LTE and dropped calls.
> Never had that happen before but at least the phone's not messed up.


I have AT&T and flashed the 5.0 image day 1 with no issues at all.


----------



## locx

After using 5.0 for a few days I gotta say I'm impressed by the battery life. Obviously it's not realistic to expect like doubling it, so lasting the day so well seems like what you could expect from a software update.

I'm particularly impressed by how little the screen uses battery. Right now after 7 hours with 1h 15min Screen on-time using 6% of the total 44%, I think it's quite decent.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Got the push for 5.0 OTA last night but haven't installed it yet. A bit wary given some of the issues I've read on w/ other N5 users.
> Anyone here on it already w/ ATT? Might wait to see if they put 5.01 out before I bother.
> 
> BTW new SIM fixed the issue I was having with LTE and dropped calls.
> Never had that happen before but at least the phone's not messed up.


For me I backed up everything and did a full wipe and installed the 5.0 image the day it came out. No issues so far, I prefer doing a full wipe because I wouldnt have to worry about old file clutter as well as any issues that may pop up from older files, but I can understand waiting for OTA as most people need their phones readily available as well as having stuff that they need but I would make backing up a routine so it would be easy to go back. There were so many files that I ended up uninstalling because I didn't need them and lollipop already provided so yeah, its like installing a new OS. Would you do an upgrade or would you so a full install?









I cannot speak for the OTA update but as far as stock 5.0 goes it works fine for me and never had a problem with it.


----------



## Mugen87

I'm debating my self. The ota is available to me but should I just wipe and pave? What are you using for backups?


----------



## Matt-Matt

So my Nexus 5 just died! Crashed and then stuck in a boot loop, can't even get into recovery or anything to fix it!

Contacted Google for warranty, went through the automated process and then got a clear speaking person who actually knew what he was talking about! Turn around time was 10 minutes including sending me the RMA email. Really happy with the whole process, such a shame that my phone actually crapped out though..

It says I'll get a refurb.. But I wonder if because I have a Red phone (really uncommon?) if I'll get a refurb or a new phone? I guess I'll find out haha.


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> So my Nexus 5 just died! Crashed and then stuck in a boot loop, can't even get into recovery or anything to fix it!
> 
> Contacted Google for warranty, went through the automated process and then got a clear speaking person who actually knew what he was talking about! Turn around time was 10 minutes including sending me the RMA email. Really happy with the whole process, such a shame that my phone actually crapped out though..
> 
> It says I'll get a refurb.. But I wonder if because I have a Red phone (really uncommon?) if I'll get a refurb or a new phone? I guess I'll find out haha.


Refurb, you can't buy a new N5 anymore.







They stopped selling them about a month ago near the release of the N6.

Have you tried the Nexus Root Toolkit? There is an option to flash a device in bootloop.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> Refurb, you can't buy a new N5 anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They stopped selling them about a month ago near the release of the N6.
> 
> Have you tried the Nexus Root Toolkit? There is an option to flash a device in bootloop.


I have, it requires you to get to the bootloader/recovery which I can't do. It just flashes to the bootloader for a second and then goes away and tries to boot..

I'm doing the downpayment of $450 AUD today for the phone.. Because they take $450, then send me the refurb, then i send them my phone and then I get my $450 back.

You can still get new N5's in Australia actually, just no white phones left.. I'm just HOPING that I get a new one.. Will be pretty pissy if I get a bad refurb after all this hassle.

EDIT: Thanks for the thought btw


----------



## ElementR

That sucks fortunately I have never has to use that option. I did go though the RMA process and did receive my money back as soon as UPS updated my tracking showing they had received my phone.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> That sucks fortunately I have never has to use that option. I did go though the RMA process and did receive my money back as soon as UPS updated my tracking showing they had received my phone.


Good to hear, I just sent the money off.

I had to borrow money from mum, so hopefully I get it back.


----------



## frag06

It will probably be a refurb.

I contacted them for an RMA back way back in August (screen is discolored and has what looks like light-bleed, but it covers a huge area and just appeared one day







), but they refused to send me a new device. I didn't want to deal with a refurb, so I just kept the phone (it's getting really annoying now). I was hoping the Nexus 6 would be a worthy upgrade, but that didn't pan out.

Anyway, good luck with the RMA.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> It will probably be a refurb.
> 
> I contacted them for an RMA back way back in August (screen is discolored and has what looks like light-bleed, but it covers a huge area and just appeared one day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but they refused to send me a new device. I didn't want to deal with a refurb, so I just kept the phone (it's getting really annoying now). I was hoping the Nexus 6 would be a worthy upgrade, but that didn't pan out.
> 
> Anyway, good luck with the RMA.


Wow okay, you could get a new screen off eBay or something? Not sure..

Nexus 6 is too large and WAY too expensive, it's almost iPhone price now. It probably will be a refurb, but I hope it's in good condition.. lol


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Wow okay, you could get a new screen off eBay or something? Not sure..
> 
> Nexus 6 is too large and WAY too expensive, it's almost iPhone price now. It probably will be a refurb, but I hope it's in good condition.. lol


From what I've seen and heard, most of their refurbs are pretty good. A new phone is always nice, but they seem to do a good job.

I'm probably just going to buy a new phone. Not sure what I want yet though. Having the Nexus line was nice, but since that is no longer an option my choice is even more limited. Why couldn't Google have continued the $350, small-ish phone trend


----------



## sWaY20

Why not the new Moto x, it's a 5"nexus 6 basically with a smaller price tag. Nexus 6 is amazing too btw, I love mine.

tappin from my Nexus 6


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Why not the new Moto x, it's a 5"nexus 6 basically with a smaller price tag. Nexus 6 is amazing too btw, I love mine.
> 
> tappin from my Nexus 6


I've been looking at the Moto X, but I can't make up my mind. Thinking of just waiting for an 805 or an 810 (though that will probably be a long wait).


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> From what I've seen and heard, most of their refurbs are pretty good. A new phone is always nice, but they seem to do a good job.
> 
> I'm probably just going to buy a new phone. Not sure what I want yet though. Having the Nexus line was nice, but since that is no longer an option my choice is even more limited. Why couldn't Google have continued the $350, small-ish phone trend


Contact them and get a refurb?

Eh, I have no phone right now.. I just dropped my mums spare Nokia Lumia 530 and now I'm stuffed..

Nothing ever works out for me :/


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> I contacted them for an RMA back way back in August (screen is discolored and has what looks like light-bleed, but it covers a huge area and just appeared one day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but they refused to send me a new device. I didn't want to deal with a refurb, so I just kept the phone (it's getting really annoying now). I was hoping the Nexus 6 would be a worthy upgrade, but that didn't pan out.


LG G3 the N5 is basically a G2. I'm disappointed they didn't resigned the N5. The N6 is to big I don't want to carry a tablet in my pocket.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> LG G3 the N5 is basically a G2. I'm disappointed they didn't resigned the N5. The N6 is to big I don't want to carry a tablet in my pocket.


G3 is a nice phone, apart from the screen issues.


----------



## ihatelolcats

i think i damaged my battery when i removed it a while ago. phone is randomly turning off. its weird because this problem just started a few days ago after installing 5.0
anyway, what would be a good replacement phone? is a new moto coming out or something?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i think i damaged my battery when i removed it a while ago. phone is randomly turning off. its weird because this problem just started a few days ago after installing 5.0
> anyway, what would be a good replacement phone? is a new moto coming out or something?


You could get a new battery for it?


----------



## ElementR

Yup brand new for $16.79 on eBay


----------



## candy_van

Happy to report 5.0 working just fine on my N5, battery saver mode (albeit tremendously ugly lol) helps a lot too.
I keep that on pretty much all day at work and my phones not near death by the time I get home from the gym most days like it used to be.

Only some app issues for me thus far, the notifications alerts w/ my SMS app (Textra) seem to break the lock screen, so I have that disabled for a bit till it gets sorted out.
No deathly issues here thus far, knocks on wood.


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> Yup brand new for $16.79 on eBay


the parts for this phone are super cheap and the whole thing comes apart like legos. I am still thinking about getting one with a busted screen. Just for spare parts. I would be scared a pcb would be cracked though.


----------



## ElementR

The screen would protect any PCB inside the phone. I believe you would be safe buying one if you can see pictures to verify the damage to the screen is minor.


----------



## ihatelolcats

bought that battery. i probably busted one of the cells so it should fix the problem! i thought they were prohibitvely expensive


----------



## sherlock

Anyone interested in Google inbox? pm me your gmail address for an invite(I got 4).


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Anyone interested in Google inbox? pm me your gmail address for an invite(I got 4).


Not sure about the point of inbox.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> Not sure about the point of inbox.


Given it a few days and you will see, it doesn't really hurt to try.

Using Google Inbox: this feels like the future of email

Inbox is a total reinvention of email from Google

Hands-on: Inbox by Gmail, a clean email app that doubles as a to-do list


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Given it a few days and you will see, it doesn't really hurt to try.
> 
> Using Google Inbox: this feels like the future of email
> 
> Inbox is a total reinvention of email from Google
> 
> Hands-on: Inbox by Gmail, a clean email app that doubles as a to-do list


I guess. I like my normal inbox and my google tasks. For me they fixed something that didn't need fixing. Don't get me started and what google did to my chrome bookmarks. I was very upset.


----------



## locx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> I guess. I like my normal inbox and my google tasks. For me they fixed something that didn't need fixing. Don't get me started and what google did to my chrome bookmarks. I was very upset.


Chrome bookmarks can be brought back to the browser, just go to the settings.

EDIT just realized I was talking about tabs and not bookmarks. Time for me to go to bed...


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locx*
> 
> Chrome bookmarks can be brought back to the browser, just go to the settings.
> 
> EDIT just realized I was talking about tabs and not bookmarks. Time for me to go to bed...


I am running chrome beta and it has to be turned in the flags settings


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Anyone interested in Google inbox? pm me your gmail address for an invite(I got 4).


PM'd.

I got my replacement Nexus 5 today, it almost looks like new! Really happy so far!

I guess I'm just ecstatic that I've got a real phone to use again, the phone I had was 4.4 but only had 512MB RAM so it was unresponsive lol.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> PM'd.
> 
> I got my replacement Nexus 5 today, it almost looks like new! Really happy so far!
> 
> I guess I'm just ecstatic that I've got a real phone to use again, the phone I had was 4.4 but only had 512MB RAM so it was unresponsive lol.


Invite sent, enjoy it!









To anyone else interested, I got one invite left but google seem to be giving me 5 more invites every other week so if I can't help you this time I will make sure to invite you next time I got more.

Out of invites, for now.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Invite sent, enjoy it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To anyone else interested, I got one invite left but google seem to be giving me 5 more invites every other week so if I can't help you this time I will make sure to invite you next time I got more.


Yeah cheers again dude, was really interested in it earlier on and didn't get an invite. I'm gonna further investigate later 'cos I'm on the phone/setting up the RMA phone right now.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Has anoyne RMA'd their phone at all? I'm having problems with RMA'ing mine due to the paperwork needed.. I'm clueless as to what I'm meant to do.

I gave Google a call and got nothing from them and forwarded to a "Shipping representative" which only made a new pickup.. Still stuck as to what to do.

I need;

The customer account number
Customer Trading Name and ABN

And a

Designation of Authorized Signatory
Signature/Stamp?

Surely it should be easier then this, and I should just have to declare that what I'm sending isn't dangerous. I've already put my drivers license and signed other paperwork as required.


----------



## ElementR

I just put mine in the box and attached the included postage to it.


----------



## omari79

Completed and submitted the form

Please add me.

also, i just bought the device and i have a butt-load of questions so i hope the thread is still alive and kicking

cheers


----------



## locx

Running 5.0.1 and I noticed Facebook app was draining 1/3 of my battery. Today after work I had ~25% charge left, 27% went to FB and SOT was only 1h, even though I deleted and reinstalled the app yesterday. Anyone else experience this? Any possible fixes?


----------



## Kimir

Happened to me this week, they updated the app twice already the past few days, seems ok so far...
The only fix is to wait for the Dev to fix the app, force kick it and use the website while they are at it.


----------



## UZ7

Playing with Xposed and Gravity box alpha, so naice


----------



## Mugen87

Now on android 5




Any one know how to change the stock dialer colors. All that blue and white is way to bright?


----------



## UZ7

5.1 images out!









So far looks like 5, 7 (older gen), and 10. More to come I guess:

https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images


----------



## dir_d

Nice but I hate unrooting and backing up data lol, I'm so lazy


----------



## Matt-Matt

Good to see a albeit small community here.

Anyone else running a Qi charging pad? I've had problems with both of my N5's getting a dodgy USB port over time. Like I'll have to move the USB around for it to work, could just be the cheap USB's too.

Either way I got this and it works great, even with my case (Spigen Ultra Hybrid).

I'm still running stock, planning to keep this for a while and I'll eventually go to a custom ROM once the 5.x release is stable..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Good to see a albeit small community here.
> 
> Anyone else running a Qi charging pad? I've had problems with both of my N5's getting a dodgy USB port over time. Like I'll have to move the USB around for it to work, could just be the cheap USB's too.
> 
> Either way I got this and it works great, even with my case (Spigen Ultra Hybrid).
> 
> I'm still running stock, planning to keep this for a while and I'll eventually go to a custom ROM *once the 5.x release is stable..*


Yeah I can d/l the 5.1 update but it wont run , so sumthin going on there


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yeah I can d/l the 5.1 update but it wont run , so sumthin going on there


Hmm, tried a factory reset? :s sucks but it's the easier way,


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Anyone moving to the 5X or 6P?


----------



## YangerD

For all those that have upgraded from the Nexus 5, what did you guys upgrade to? I'm currently looking to upgrade as my battery has literally gone and my phone has become laggy now when doing some more intensive things. Thanks


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Anyone moving to the 5X or 6P?


5x isn't much of an upgrade and 6P is too big really
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD*
> 
> For all those that have upgraded from the Nexus 5, what did you guys upgrade to? I'm currently looking to upgrade as my battery has literally gone and my phone has become laggy now when doing some more intensive things. Thanks


you can replace the battery yourself, its not too hard. just be careful not to bend the new one when handling it.

i got a moto x pure (style) from best buy to test out. the notification system / lack of LED is bothersome. these are the only stock android options...3 phones for 2015. maybe next year right


----------



## Frankzro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> 5x isn't much of an upgrade and 6P is too big really
> you can replace the battery yourself, its not too hard. just be careful not to bend the new one when handling it.
> 
> i got a moto x pure (style) from best buy to test out. the notification system / lack of LED is bothersome. these are the only stock android options...3 phones for 2015. maybe next year right


You done messed up...

I hope you are not on t-mobile because your device does not support Band 12 or VoLTE...

T-Mobile is messinv things up again with selection of phones and its bad! They now only carry 3 brands of phones... Apple, Samsung and LG. All those phone types will have access to Band 12 and VoLTE.

Plus, manufacturing companies of other phones disable Band 12 for no reason, I don't quite get it, but something stupid is going on.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankzro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> 5x isn't much of an upgrade and 6P is too big really
> you can replace the battery yourself, its not too hard. just be careful not to bend the new one when handling it.
> 
> i got a moto x pure (style) from best buy to test out. the notification system / lack of LED is bothersome. these are the only stock android options...3 phones for 2015. maybe next year right
> 
> 
> 
> You done messed up...
> 
> I hope you are not on t-mobile because your device does not support Band 12 or VoLTE...
> 
> T-Mobile is messinv things up again with selection of phones and its bad! They now only carry 3 brands of phones... Apple, Samsung and LG. All those phone types will have access to Band 12 and VoLTE.
> 
> Plus, manufacturing companies of other phones disable Band 12 for no reason, I don't quite get it, but something stupid is going on.
Click to expand...

hmm interesting. i do use tmobile. i haven't really followed the band 12 stuff, why is that important? will it extend coverage area or what

in memphis, 700mhz block A is owned by a tv station and cant be used for cell service.


----------



## Frankzro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> hmm interesting. i do use tmobile. i haven't really followed the band 12 stuff, why is that important? will it extend coverage area or what


It significantly helps with indoor connections. Im using a Note 4 now since my N5 went out of commission. The Note 4 supports Band 12 and I ran a few tests this morning and its faster than Band 4. You can check what band you are on with *#0011#.

Our standard LTE connections are Band 4. Band 12 isn't all that easy for our connection to lock to yet, but once its locked on its very reliable even with 1 bar of it!.

The N6P should have band 12 and so far devs from Nexus team say thay are working with T-Mobile to get it working before it gets to us.

I ordered the N6P, even though I told myself never again with Nexus phones lol. I bought the Aluminum 128GB NP6 with extra protection plan.

Cost me a bit over 730 USD with the extra Protection plan. Was a bit over 650 uSD without it. Says it should arrive in November 4-5weeks 10 or 11th.

Yes man Band 12 is important right now.

Check this news.

http://www.tmonews.com/2015/09/nexus-5x-and-nexus-6p-dont-support-band-12-or-volte-but-google-said-to-be-working-on-it/


----------



## ihatelolcats

i wonder if channel 51 will sell to tmobile or move to a different frequency soon. i may reconsider if they do. until then it's completely worthless to me. thanks for the info


----------



## denman

Ordered a N6P last night. 4-5 weeks for delivery. Replacing my OPO.


----------



## pelle328

will the nexus 6p have any problems on Verizon network?


----------



## denman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pelle328*
> 
> will the nexus 6p have any problems on Verizon network?


Doesn't look like it. I'm currently using StraightTalk ATT onm my OPO and I will be switching to Verizon for the N6P.


----------



## Frankzro

These nexus phones work with Googles phone plan, but its not worth it coming from a T-Mobile unlimited plan. However, it is more cost effective in the long run for those who don't use much data.


----------



## denman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankzro*
> 
> These nexus phones work with Googles phone plan, but its not worth it coming from a T-Mobile unlimited plan. However, it is more cost effective in the long run for those who don't use much data.


I haven't found anything that beats StraightTalk so far. I buy the one year cards for me and my wifes phone. Costs $495 for each phone, which comes out to $41.25/mo. I use ATT network (about to switch to Verizon cause they just put up a new tower near my work) and my wife uses Tmobile network cause they give her the best LTE coverage where she works.

$41.25/mo includes unlimited text/talk and 5GB of Data (after that it gets capped to 2G speeds).


----------



## Frankzro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denman*
> 
> I haven't found anything that beats StraightTalk so far. I buy the one year cards for me and my wifes phone. Costs $495 for each phone, which comes out to $41.25/mo. I use ATT network (about to switch to Verizon cause they just put up a new tower near my work) and my wife uses Tmobile network cause they give her the best LTE coverage where she works.
> 
> $41.25/mo includes unlimited text/talk and 5GB of Data (after that it gets capped to 2G speeds).


It MIGHT be better, plus you get money back from it.

https://fi.google.com/about/plan/


----------



## denman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankzro*
> 
> It MIGHT be better, plus you get money back from it.
> 
> https://fi.google.com/about/plan/


Pretty neat idea, but I use all my 5GB every month and that webpage says I would be paying $70/mo with Project Fi.


----------



## Frankzro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denman*
> 
> Pretty neat idea, but I use all my 5GB every month and that webpage says I would be paying $70/mo with Project Fi.


I still can't get around that service fee.. 20 dollars extra. I pay about 95 dollars a month and get more from T-Mobile.


----------



## locx

Moved from my trusty N5 to OnePlus 2 last Tuesday. It was a good device but the battery started failing and the screen was broken since May.

Quite frankly, after seeing the specs of 5X I don't regret buying OP2 at all.


----------



## denman

I'm switching from my OPO which I bought in January because of severely decreased battery life (I'm really looking forward to the USB-C charging in the N6P, although I wish it had Qi) and problems with the wifi band inteferring with 4G/LTE band and cell tower network. Theres a lot of people having the issue with the OPO where if you are connected to a WiFi connection, it will block all incoming text, calls, notifications until you drop the WiFi signal. I've tried 6 different firmware updates with their support over the last 3 months and nothing works.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Anyone moving to the 5X or 6P?


I've ordered a 6P







Hopefully should have it by the end of the month!


----------



## falcon26

I am very disappointed in both the N5X and N6P. I'll be sticking with my Nexus 6. I think the 2 new phones are a step backwards not forwards.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> I am very disappointed in both the N5X and N6P. I'll be sticking with my Nexus 6. I think the 2 new phones are a step backwards not forwards.


From a Nexus 6 probably neither are worth the upgrade, but it's a welcome upgrade from my two year old Nexus 5


----------



## Icekilla

How's everybody liking Marshmallow so far?


----------



## Mugen87

I just got the marshmallow update. Not a real visual/ui change. Feels good though fast and snappy. I will be staying with the nexus 5 hardware until I can get a smartphone with 64-bit arch and true USB type-c port. Otherwise this phone has yet to feel dated and the size is perfect. It's funny I have 0 urge to change, this thing just handles everything. Battery life has never been crazy good but its yet to feel like the battery is going weak on me. I use the phone daily for heavy navigation, music, and general looking things up. Recent trip in the car involved 4 hours of non-stop navigation (using gps), music through aux cable, multiple phone calls in and out, and all over 4g. The nexus was plugged right into the charger running good and hot. Never missed a beat on anything held up to every task I asked every time. Then it kept a great charge for a full day at Universal studios. This thing is a solid piece of equipment and has proved its worth. I all ready purchased a spare screen, battery, and both ports to keep this thing going for a good while.


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icekilla*
> 
> How's everybody liking Marshmallow so far?


+1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> I just got the marshmallow update. Not a real visual/ui change. Feels good though fast and snappy. I will be staying with the nexus 5 hardware until I can get a smartphone with 64-bit arch and true USB type-c port. Otherwise this phone has yet to feel dated and the size is perfect. It's funny I have 0 urge to change, this thing just handles everything. Battery life has never been crazy good but its yet to feel like the battery is going weak on me. I use the phone daily for heavy navigation, music, and general looking things up. Recent trip in the car involved 4 hours of non-stop navigation (using gps), music through aux cable, multiple phone calls in and out, and all over 4g. The nexus was plugged right into the charger running good and hot. Never missed a beat on anything held up to every task I asked every time. Then it kept a great charge for a full day at Universal studios. This thing is a solid piece of equipment and has proved its worth. I all ready purchased a spare screen, battery, and both ports to keep this thing going for a good while.


Have you experienced any battery drain and/or connectivity issues with Wi-Fi? Read some comments on that over @ Android Police.
Only other issue I heard that was pretty annoying was super long delay to launch the camera.

Keeping my update on standby for a few days just to see what people are saying / if they pull a 6.01 or something.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

My girlfriend and I are both running nexus 5 phones and love them. Both phones are currently on 5.1.1 lollipop. Her phone prompted for the 6.0 update about a week ago, my phone just prompted tonight. I didn't update either one but I'm just wondering if anyone else installed marshmallow 6.0 on their nexus 5 yet and what's their experience like? Fresh releases always make me a bit nervous but the only glitch I have heard of thus far is some people's fit bit is not working with it. Thoughts?

Edit: posted from mobile so didn't read many replies, will go back and check them out now. Feel free to comment back though


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> My girlfriend and I are both running nexus 5 phones and love them. Both phones are currently on 5.1.1 lollipop. Her phone prompted for the 6.0 update about a week ago, my phone just prompted tonight. I didn't update either one but I'm just wondering if anyone else installed marshmallow 6.0 on their nexus 5 yet and what's their experience like? Fresh releases always make me a bit nervous but the only glitch I have heard of thus far is some people's fit bit is not working with it. Thoughts?
> 
> Edit: posted from mobile so didn't read many replies, will go back and check them out now. Feel free to comment back though


everything seems to be working ok to me. of course i was using the preview releases for months already


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> My girlfriend and I are both running nexus 5 phones and love them. Both phones are currently on 5.1.1 lollipop. Her phone prompted for the 6.0 update about a week ago, my phone just prompted tonight. I didn't update either one but I'm just wondering if anyone else installed marshmallow 6.0 on their nexus 5 yet and what's their experience like? Fresh releases always make me a bit nervous but the only glitch I have heard of thus far is some people's fit bit is not working with it. Thoughts?
> 
> Edit: posted from mobile so didn't read many replies, will go back and check them out now. Feel free to comment back though


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> everything seems to be working ok to me. of course i was using the preview releases for months already


Well my girlfriend got sick of the update notification so she updated without telling me. She is now my guinea pig!!! MWUHAHAHAHAHA!!
so far she has only complained about FB messenger bubbles not appearing on the home screen as they should.


----------



## SLOWION

Technically still a 5







, I've been playing with the Nexus 5X over the weekend

I threw together a quick first impressions video if you're interested


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> My girlfriend and I are both running nexus 5 phones and love them. Both phones are currently on 5.1.1 lollipop. Her phone prompted for the 6.0 update about a week ago, my phone just prompted tonight. I didn't update either one but I'm just wondering if anyone else installed marshmallow 6.0 on their nexus 5 yet and what's their experience like? Fresh releases always make me a bit nervous but the only glitch I have heard of thus far is some people's fit bit is not working with it. Thoughts?
> 
> Edit: posted from mobile so didn't read many replies, will go back and check them out now. Feel free to comment back though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> everything seems to be working ok to me. of course i was using the preview releases for months already
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well my girlfriend got sick of the update notification so she updated without telling me. She is now my guinea pig!!! MWUHAHAHAHAHA!!
> so far she has only complained about FB messenger bubbles not appearing on the home screen as they should.
Click to expand...

well, i have the wifi bug where it drains the battery and cant be turned off







so...


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> well, i have the wifi bug where it drains the battery and cant be turned off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so...


well that sounds like a bunch of bullcrap...


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Am i the only one who is waiting for the new camera app from google?


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> Am i the only one who is waiting for the new camera app from google?


Do you just want the apk from marshmallow?


----------



## Kimir

I'm using ProCapture myself, anything special with the google camera app?

btw, so far so good with marshmallow to me, I get better battery life for sure.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> Do you just want the apk from marshmallow?


Nah, i have nexus 5/marshmellow full stock.

Im just waiting/want the new camera app from google (that he has promise months ago) and 5X/6P uses.


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> Nah, i have nexus 5/marshmellow full stock.
> 
> Im just waiting/want the new camera app from google (that he has promise months ago) and 5X/6P uses.


So you want the apk from the 5x or 6p? I'm pretty sure they have been posted already if not send me a pm.


----------



## denman

Been playing around with my N6P for the past 4 hours or so and I'm totally in love with it. Interested to see what cases people are using and how they like them or if anyone is using some textured dbrand type skin. I'm unsure which route to go, but I want something because the back is a little too slick in my hands.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denman*
> 
> Been playing around with my N6P for the past 4 hours or so and I'm totally in love with it. Interested to see what cases people are using and how they like them or if anyone is using some textured dbrand type skin. I'm unsure which route to go, but I want something because the back is a little too slick in my hands.


I really like mine, too. The battery life is so much better than my Nexus 5 ever was, the size is great. Phablet4eva


----------



## caenlen

I didn't know this club existed until now, haha nice! I got my nexus 5 a week before marshmallow came out for 139 used off ebay, came in perfect condition I replaced the battery with a fresh 2015 battery, and manually installed marshmallow on launch day. I love my nexus 5, playing hearthstone burns the battery quick, but if i dont play any games the battery actually does really well being so fresh combined with marshmallow battery savings.

i'm keeping my nexus 5 for quite some time.


----------



## Frankzro

I didn't get my 128GB 6P yet














. The jealousy is real.


----------



## denman

Just ordered a two more USB-C chargers so I can have one at work and on in my workshop at home, just in case they are needed and also ordered the N6P case.


----------



## Frankzro

Gottem!!

128 GB Nexus 6P (Out the box 110-111 GB) 





Now, firsr things first. If you are on T-Mobile and have this phone you may want to head over to XDA. Since the release of the phone the Band 12 was still not correctly implemented and people don't get good reception indoors.

They have radio flash that will enable Band 12 Connections.

Out the box I unlocked the bootloader and I applied the 'update' . Apparently T-Mobile and Google are taking their time.


----------



## cones

I thought that was already in there.


----------



## Frankzro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> I thought that was already in there.


No sir, what they put in there was the Band 12 Emergency calls, but they never added the VoIP/Data connection for it according to people on XDA.

Check this out fellas.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/nexus-6p/general/fastboot-activate-band-12-volte-t3239652


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankzro*
> 
> No sir, what they put in there was the Band 12 Emergency calls, but they never added the VoIP/Data connection for it according to people on XDA.
> 
> Check this out fellas.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/nexus-6p/general/fastboot-activate-band-12-volte-t3239652


According to Google they were working on getting it added before the release, I thought they would have had it added by now.


----------



## SLOWION

I finally got a chance to use this thing for a considerable amount of time so here is my Nexus 5X review













With that said, time to go back to the 6P


----------



## luckyduck

My wife has a old Nexus 5. Upgraded? to a Galaxy s4. To the point. She lost her sim card tray, or I'm guessing my local cell phone company did. Reccomendations on finding a replacement. They seem to run $10 on ebay, and i thought that was a bit crazy for a tiny bit of metal and plastic.


----------



## Erick Silver

Hey guys. I am looking for a 5X for myself on the Project Fi network. Anyone got one laying around in good condition they are willing to let go at a decent price? Let me know!


----------



## Erick Silver

Hello? No responses to my post?


----------



## ihatelolcats

take it to the for sale forum friend


----------



## ihatelolcats

just ordered a replacement battery for my n5. i think hearthstone killed my current battery. im hoping to get another year out of this phone


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> just ordered a replacement battery for my n5. i think hearthstone killed my current battery. im hoping to get another year out of this phone


You should easily if you aren't that fussed with performance too much! I'd have still been using my Nexus 5 if it didn't have issues..

I ended up finding a 32GB Black Nexus 5x on Gumtree for $250 AUD.. Convinced her to ship it for $260 and it was set.

Came with a receipt and all the accessories and a couple of cases as well as a tempered glass screen protector, phone is in mint condition too.

Going to miss the Nexus 5, had it for around 3 years.. The only phone that's lasted me that long has been a Nokia E71 lol.

Reccomendations on type C charging cables? Looking into the Anker USB C to A cable so I can use my old chargers and transfer without an adapter.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

So... I have had my nexus 5 for quite a while, over 2 years if you count the time i had replacement parts, and I am looking at the google pixel thinking, dang that's nice, but oh so expensive. Is it time to retire my nexus 5 for a $700 phone or do I wait until I can't stand the performance, which is what I usually do. I mean I upgraded to the nexus 5 when my co worker offered me his 32GB model for half the price of retail less than a year after they were released and this was coming from a then really aged galaxy s3.

thoughts?

EDIT: the thought of spending over $400 on a phone doesn't thrill me at all let alone $700 if I opt for the 128GB model, and even used it seems like prices are rather high, on ebay the cheapest one i saw is a 32gb model for a little under $600


----------



## ihatelolcats

i use my phone about an hour a day, sometimes more. from that perspective, it makes sense to spend a lot on it to have a nice experience. every phone has practically the same features so any extra you spend is to refine them. if there is something specific you want to be improved over the n5 like battery life or screen resolution there are definitely options available. a new near-equivalent to n5 such as the moto z play still costs $400. the way i see it, you have to spend about $400 to get where you are already with the n5, and add on top of that for upgrades. the pixel costs too much for me to consider when my n5 works perfectly fine. though it is a nice looking phone. i will be looking for upgrades when the next android version comes out in 10 months or whatever


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i use my phone about an hour a day, sometimes more. from that perspective, it makes sense to spend a lot on it to have a nice experience. every phone has practically the same features so any extra you spend is to refine them. if there is something specific you want to be improved over the n5 like battery life or screen resolution there are definitely options available. a new near-equivalent to n5 such as the moto z play still costs $400. the way i see it, you have to spend about $400 to get where you are already with the n5, and add on top of that for upgrades. the pixel costs too much for me to consider when my n5 works perfectly fine. though it is a nice looking phone. i will be looking for upgrades when the next android version comes out in 10 months or whatever


I think I am with you for holding out. I haven't noticed much performance dips, even with some more battery hungry games. I'll stick it out until something else breaks.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> I think I am with you for holding out. I haven't noticed much performance dips, even with some more battery hungry games. I'll stick it out until something else breaks.


Of course I had to go looking into it. I think the charging port on my phone is going bad. What's a decent used price for a nexus 5x


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> So... I have had my nexus 5 for quite a while, over 2 years if you count the time i had replacement parts, and I am looking at the google pixel thinking, dang that's nice, but oh so expensive. Is it time to retire my nexus 5 for a $700 phone or do I wait until I can't stand the performance, which is what I usually do. I mean I upgraded to the nexus 5 when my co worker offered me his 32GB model for half the price of retail less than a year after they were released and this was coming from a then really aged galaxy s3.
> 
> thoughts?
> 
> EDIT: the thought of spending over $400 on a phone doesn't thrill me at all let alone $700 if I opt for the 128GB model, and even used it seems like prices are rather high, on ebay the cheapest one i saw is a 32gb model for a little under $600


I agree with the spending over $400 on a phone..

Don't get a 32GB Pixel, if you're going to spend that kind of money get a 128GB one..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> I think I am with you for holding out. I haven't noticed much performance dips, even with some more battery hungry games. I'll stick it out until something else breaks.


Yeah, I'd be holding out too if I mine was reliable (It's not, it literally sits there now..) - It's got chips around the edge of the bezel anyway..

Nexus 5x isn't much faster.. I'd say around 10% maybe? It really needs more RAM... Just rooted it anyway and going great! Flashfire works awesome for OTA updates.

The main benefits for me over the 5 on the 5x are;

Better Cameras (Selfies are amazing







)
Better speakers
Better battery life
Slightly bigger, not to the extent of being huge. But it's a nice increase
That bit faster (around 10% imo)
USB C - Both good and bad, good because it's faster to charge (a LOT faster), but bad because you'll need new cables.
Fingerprint scanner - Personally I didn't think this would be THAT useful, but it seriously is better then I expected.
Dual flash - if that matters to you
Android 7.1 is pretty sweet too

All in all for $260 for a "refreshed" device - Not much faster, but newer software and features I'm content. Wouldn't pay $500 AUD or that sort of price for one though.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I agree with the spending over $400 on a phone..
> 
> Don't get a 32GB Pixel, if you're going to spend that kind of money get a 128GB one..
> Yeah, I'd be holding out too if I mine was reliable (It's not, it literally sits there now..) - It's got chips around the edge of the bezel anyway..
> 
> Nexus 5x isn't much faster.. I'd say around 10% maybe? It really needs more RAM... Just rooted it anyway and going great! Flashfire works awesome for OTA updates.
> 
> The main benefits for me over the 5 on the 5x are;
> 
> Better Cameras (Selfies are amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Better speakers
> Better battery life
> Slightly bigger, not to the extent of being huge. But it's a nice increase
> That bit faster (around 10% imo)
> USB C - Both good and bad, good because it's faster to charge (a LOT faster), but bad because you'll need new cables.
> Fingerprint scanner - Personally I didn't think this would be THAT useful, but it seriously is better then I expected.
> Dual flash - if that matters to you
> Android 7.1 is pretty sweet too
> 
> All in all for $260 for a "refreshed" device - Not much faster, but newer software and features I'm content. Wouldn't pay $500 AUD or that sort of price for one though.


So when my N5 starts going down hill I will be completely content with the 5x until the next shiny toy comes out? sounds about right. Plus $260, (I have seen some on ebay for as low as $230) is a much better price tag.
As far as android goes, is the N5 not supporting anything past 6?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> So when my N5 starts going down hill I will be completely content with the 5x until the next shiny toy comes out? sounds about right. Plus $260, (I have seen some on ebay for as low as $230) is a much better price tag.
> As far as android goes, is the N5 not supporting anything past 6?


Basically from my opinion, the main drawback of the 5x is the minimal RAM.. It really needs 3GB or even 4GB IMO.

I got mine for $260 AUD shipped off Gumtree. (It's a website for buying/selling, that's owned by ebay, but functionality is similar to a new paper ad).

I beleive the N5 is stuck on Android 6 with the monthly security updates, there is an unoffcial ROM for Android 7 if you're into that though.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Basically from my opinion, the main drawback of the 5x is the minimal RAM.. It really needs 3GB or even 4GB IMO.
> 
> I got mine for $260 AUD shipped off Gumtree. (It's a website for buying/selling, that's owned by ebay, but functionality is similar to a new paper ad).
> 
> I beleive the N5 is stuck on Android 6 with the monthly security updates, there is an unoffcial ROM for Android 7 if you're into that though.


With my light to moderate use I think the same amount of ram as the N5 is just fine. 2GB should be enough for me as I don't really play games on it, and mostly just browse FB, ifunny, and check work email on it.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> With my light to moderate use I think the same amount of ram as the N5 is just fine. 2GB should be enough for me as I don't really play games on it, and mostly just browse FB, ifunny, and check work email on it.


Of course, but it's still slow at times to be honest. Just randomly.

Mine will probably be faster when I have a NAS and stream content rather than copying it to the phone.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Of course, but it's still slow at times to be honest. Just randomly.
> 
> Mine will probably be faster when I have a NAS and stream content rather than copying it to the phone.


OK so as I am typing this my N5 is plugged into my work PC because it only charged to 35% overnight. now it is constantly making the connect and disconnect sound in windows 10 along with saying usb device not recognized.
Tried a different cable and no more usb device not recognized but if i wiggle or touch the cable it will play disconnect sound.
Almost thinking it's time for a different phone sooner rather than later due to the charging port.

is usb type C a more robust connection than the micro crap that almost always seems to short/break?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Of course, but it's still slow at times to be honest. Just randomly.
> 
> Mine will probably be faster when I have a NAS and stream content rather than copying it to the phone.
> 
> 
> 
> OK so as I am typing this my N5 is plugged into my work PC because it only charged to 35% overnight. now it is constantly making the connect and disconnect sound in windows 10 along with saying usb device not recognized.
> Tried a different cable and no more usb device not recognized but if i wiggle or touch the cable it will play disconnect sound.
> Almost thinking it's time for a different phone sooner rather than later due to the charging port.
> 
> is usb type C a more robust connection than the micro crap that almost always seems to short/break?
Click to expand...

if you still like the phone you could try replacing the flex cable with the charging port for about $15. https://d3nevzfk7ii3be.cloudfront.net/igi/eCYRVVXGCZv3jsQY.medium


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> if you still like the phone you could try replacing the flex cable with the charging port for about $15. https://d3nevzfk7ii3be.cloudfront.net/igi/eCYRVVXGCZv3jsQY.medium


Hey! there's an idea. I was under the assumption it was like so many other phones where the charging port is soldered onto the main board. I like that idea much better.








I actually have a spare N5 that I could scavenge parts from. The cameras dont work on the spare which is why it was put in a drawer, could also use it as a dummy to practice removing the cable on first before opening up my main phone.
+rep for the idea. Thanks!


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> if you still like the phone you could try replacing the flex cable with the charging port for about $15. https://d3nevzfk7ii3be.cloudfront.net/igi/eCYRVVXGCZv3jsQY.medium
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! there's an idea. I was under the assumption it was like so many other phones where the charging port is soldered onto the main board. I like that idea much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have a spare N5 that I could scavenge parts from. The cameras dont work on the spare which is why it was put in a drawer, could also use it as a dummy to practice removing the cable on first before opening up my main phone.
> +rep for the idea. Thanks!
Click to expand...

neither camera works? that's weird


----------



## canttouchthis64

had a white Nexus 5 since last Feb, pretty solid phone overall, just running stock 6.0.1. without root because I can't be bothered


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> neither camera works? that's weird


yeah, originally the selfie cam worked and the rear didn't. but the default was the rear so whenever i opened the camera app it would crash before i could swap to the selfie cam (even though i rarely take selfies)
I replaced the rear module twice, and the selfie module once and the same issue persisted. So i just replaced the entire phone with a $100 ebay special I happened to catch. Saved about $30-$50 off the going rate at the time so i couldn't complain. Everything else in the phone still works fine but I use the rear cam alot for work pictures and it was becoming a bigger issue than necessary not being able to take pics.
But now I have a parts phone so yay!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> if you still like the phone you could try replacing the flex cable with the charging port for about $15. https://d3nevzfk7ii3be.cloudfront.net/igi/eCYRVVXGCZv3jsQY.medium


That's what I was about to suggest! It's quite easy to do, honestly though for $15 if you plan to keep the phone for a while I'd get a new one (and practice removing the old one) for the peace of mind and 100% guarantee that it'll work.

Also be SUPER careful with the clips when removing the back. I broke some of mine and it was still mostly good, in the end it just doesn't feel the same and takes away if you don't use a case.

To answer the USB Type C robustness question; I don't know, I do know that it charging faster alone would be worth it.
I haven't had my phone long enough to really notice anything about it. The USB Type C is reversible too which makes it a bit easier at times.

Also if your battery is getting to only 35% I'd be either getting a new battery or pulling the battery from the other 5 that you've got.

Link for new battery, for Australians of course. But I'm sure you could find similar whereever you are located. Pretty sure you can re-sync the battery to the phone somehow if you think the battery itself isn't the issue.

Battery Calibration - Had a flick through this, bit generic but still good I think.

One other thing to mention is that these are AMAZING. There is a USB Type C version, which I have. But I honestly think the Micro USB version is faster despite what it states in the specs.

Micro USB Flash drive. I had a 128GB one that I snagged for $38 AUD shipped.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canttouchthis64*
> 
> had a white Nexus 5 since last Feb, pretty solid phone overall, just running stock 6.0.1. without root because I can't be bothered


It's easy to root with the Nexus Root Toolkit, super awesome application to be honest.

NRT

Used it on my Nexus 7 (2012), Nexus 5 and Nexus 5x. Rooted them all with it.

The three biggest benefits of rooting my 5x were F.lux (Twilight sucks!), the "surround" speaker mod and the ability to perform whole phone backups to my OTG USB Flash drive.


----------



## canttouchthis64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> NRT
> 
> Used it on my Nexus 7 (2012), Nexus 5 and Nexus 5x. Rooted them all with it.
> 
> The three biggest benefits of rooting my 5x were F.lux (Twilight sucks!), the "surround" speaker mod and the ability to perform whole phone backups to my OTG USB Flash drive.


thanks, might end up doing this soon

Unlocking/rooting for the first time will wipe the device, correct?


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canttouchthis64*
> 
> thanks, might end up doing this soon
> 
> Unlocking/rooting for the first time will wipe the device, correct?


Unlocking the bootloader does that, so yes.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canttouchthis64*
> 
> thanks, might end up doing this soon
> 
> Unlocking/rooting for the first time will wipe the device, correct?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> Unlocking the bootloader does that, so yes.


You are correct.

Rooting itself doesn't wipe the device, but unlocking the bootloader does.

I was meant to unlock the bootloader when I bought the phone but it slipped my mind









Just for clarifiation; you can unlock the bootloader and remain stock and get OTA updates and use the phone as normal. You'll just get an annoying message on boot on a 5x.
With root, FlashFire can even get OTA updates, I've done some security updates on my 5x with it while rooted. Apparently it even works for a custom recovery, I'm running TWRP now so I guess we'll see how it goes.


----------



## canttouchthis64

@Matt-Matt

@cones



I ended up spending almost 2 hours to get the ADB windows driver to install correctly, wew...the struggle is real

after that though, it took maybe 10 minutes to unlock, root and flash (all went smoothly) and got PureNexus 7.1.1 now. it's noticeably snappier than 6.0.1 which is great, kinda wishing I'd done this sooner


----------



## cones

Looks really nice. I can't remember the last time I used Windows for adb/fastboot. Last I remember it was just install one driver, is it more than that now?


----------



## canttouchthis64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> Looks really nice. I can't remember the last time I used Windows for adb/fastboot. Last I remember it was just install one driver, is it more than that now?


one driver that refuses to work half of the time. it showed in Device Manager as "ACER Composite ADB device" (huh?) and the toolkit wasn't recognizing the fastboot device until after I reinstalled/rebooted about 200 times

I was going to try and use my Linux to do it the hardmode way in terminal, but have yet to get the Linux USB driver installed and working


----------



## cones

Shouldn't have to install any drivers in Linux for it. Just ADB and fastboot, I use root for it since it gives me the least troubles.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canttouchthis64*
> 
> @Matt-Matt
> 
> @cones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up spending almost 2 hours to get the ADB windows driver to install correctly, wew...the struggle is real
> 
> after that though, it took maybe 10 minutes to unlock, root and flash (all went smoothly) and got PureNexus 7.1.1 now. it's noticeably snappier than 6.0.1 which is great, kinda wishing I'd done this sooner


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> Looks really nice. I can't remember the last time I used Windows for adb/fastboot. Last I remember it was just install one driver, is it more than that now?


I've never used linux myself for it. I've barely used Linux.. I have to get back into that..

It should automatically for the most part recognize it.. But it seems that you got it working in the end!








Awesome.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

I think my N5 is dying. swapped screens a couple weeks back as the one i had cracked, fortunately i had a parts phone so i wasn't out anything.
Then the other day it started to not show anything on the screen but the backlight would turn on.
So just this morning I switched the motherboard back into the cracked screen and frame and the screen now works, mostly. if i press on the back cover in the right or in this case wrong place the screen can go severely discolored or even turn off again.
I am thinking it's not worth the $50 in parts it would take to repair it as that is a good chunk of cost for a 5X used.

Thoughts?

EDIT: I also have a buddy wiling to borrow me his LG G4 32gb model until i either buy a 5X or buy his G4 for $175. for $175 the G4 specs seem like a steal. what would you do?
Also as this is just an owners club I will likely be opening my own thread for this issue.

EDIT 2: thread created > http://www.overclock.net/t/1630416/nexus-5-is-dying-dead-need-suggestions-on-potential-new-phone/0_20


----------



## Matt-Matt

My N5x just died, was on the phone call to my mum and it turned off..

Wouldn't boot again, stuck in a boot-loop.. Wouldn't boot to recovery

I knew i had issues then, currently trying Nexus Root Toolkit to try and flash stock 7.1.1 (Phone is rooted/bootloader unlocked) so I may have issues with warranty too.
Flashing it with "NO WIPE MODE", I'll let y'all know how it goes.. Might just be lucky.

Let that be a reminder to you all, BACKUP! I have a one month old backup, but it's still not as recent as I'd like..


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Well I finally had to move on from the nexus 5. My girlfriends n5 finally died regardless of my attempts to revive it. Rest in pieces nexus5.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

How many are still rocking this ? 






... HA ! and I thought I was the only one who still liked this phone, 
though to be fair I FINALLY am seeing it's age, and thinking about an upgrade soon ?

RIP Google Nexus 5 you were a work horse and good friend, you will be remembered fondly


----------



## Kimir

Mine is still working fine, but the battery just doesn't last long enough for my use. Took a Oneplus 5T not long ago, great thing for it's price, just like the Nexus 4/5 were.


----------

